# ddu cheap trick



## AlutechCycles (22. April 2004)

Hallo,
endlich ist es soweit: die ersten Bilder vom cheap trick sind zu sehen.

bestellungen können erst ab mitte juli ausgeliefert werden.
der VK-Preis ist 449,99, größe nur S ( OR 550mm, SR 370mm) und M ( OR 575, SR 400mm), Farbe nur schwarz,
incl. ISCG
alles andere ist sonderpreis, aufpreis extragrößen 249.-
(wir können nur diesen günstigen preis halten da wir auf einmal 50 stück bauen und somit die fertigungskosten reduzieren,  deshalb auch der hohe aufpreis bei sonderwünschen die das cheap trick betreffen)

gruß chris


----------



## Downhoehl (23. April 2004)

Das sieht ja schonmal verdammt gut aus, und das für den Preis....  

Hätte trotzdem noch 2 Fragen:

1. Was soll eine andere Farbe ca. aufpreis kosten??

2. Was wiegt der rahmen gepulvert??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (25. Mai 2004)

hi 
wollt mal fragen wie lang die kettenstrebe  ist ?!?!
is ja eigendlich das entscheidente 
das gewciht würd mich auch intresieren 
mfg JO


----------



## AlutechCycles (7. Juni 2004)

hi,
hier mal einige techinfos,
LW 69°
SW 74°
Kettenstrebenlänge 405mm
bei Größe S ist SR 370mm und OR 553   parallel zum Boden gemessen ( direkt am OR 539)
bei Größe M ist SR 400mm und OR 575  parallel zum Boden gemessen ( direkt am OR 550)

gewicht bei größe S in Alu Natur 2,1 Kg

Gebaut wird dieser Rahmen für hardtail Freeride sowie bestens geeignet für DH und Dirt/Duell/Urban/Street

und so siehts aufgebaut aus:


----------



## AlutechCycles (7. Juni 2004)

Downhoehl schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht ja schonmal verdammt gut aus, und das für den Preis....
> 
> Hätte trotzdem noch 2 Fragen:
> 
> ...




hi,
fast alle ral-töne möglich 49 aufpreis
sonderfarben, metallic, fast alle ral-töne möglich 59 aufpreis
flamedesign 190 aufpreis

gruß chris


----------



## *JO* (7. Juni 2004)

hm. . .sieht ja echt fut aus   
wird sich bestimmt auch super verkaufen
da es eine gewisse geo änlichkeit mit dem Wasp 03 hat (der sich ja gut verkauft) (aber bricht)
mfg JO


----------



## Hogger (27. Juli 2004)

Ist das cheap trick nur eine einmalige aktion oder wird es fest ins programm aufgenommen werden??


----------



## AlutechCycles (2. August 2004)

hi, 
das cheap trick gibbet immer. Ist fest im programm.
gruß
chris


----------



## Maui (25. August 2004)

was für ne Gabel empfehlt ihr den für das teil?

ich hab mal vor ne 2005 Z.1 FR2 danzubasten.

gruss maui


----------



## Jobal (25. August 2004)

was hat denn Jürgen gesagt, wann kommt der Bock?

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Maui (25. August 2004)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> was hat denn Jürgen gesagt, wann kommt der Bock?
> 
> Ciao Jobal



noch nix hab ja 6 wochen noch zeit. Er machts halt zwischendruch da ich ja noch 2cm + brauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (26. August 2004)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> noch nix hab ja 6 wochen noch zeit. Er machts halt zwischendruch da ich ja noch 2cm + brauch


Mußt mich mal damit rollern lassen, sobald die Kiste da ist. Ich wollt mir den Bock ja eh über Winter aufbauen, dann weiß ich wenigstens wg. der Rahmengröße Bescheid.

Ich denk aber, daß mir M passt, ist schon ein gutes Stück größer als mein jetziger Dualfräser.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## n`argon (17. Oktober 2004)

Wieso ist der Ramen nirgends auf eurer HP bzw. in den Preislisten zu finden ?
Was für ne Gabel (auch wenn schonmal gefragt im Thread ) ist geeignet für das Cheaptrick (bzw. was für ein lenkwinkel resultiert aus was für einer Einbauhöhe) ?


----------



## JohG (17. Oktober 2004)

so schnell wie möglich wird die homepage regelmäßig aktualisiert, wir haben jetzt einen neuen admin der sich darum kümmern wird.

grüße
joh


----------



## dantist (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Kann es sein, dass sich der Cheap Trick Rahmen in Grösse M nicht allzu sehr von der Grösse eines DDU Rahmens (den es ja nur in S gibt) unterscheidet? Ich habe zwar das Gefühl, der aufgebaute Cheap Trick sei grösser, als ein DDU, wenn ich aber die Zahlen vergleiche, scheinen mir beide irgendwie gleich gross...


----------



## Spook (6. November 2004)

hmm gefällt mir sehr gut.

gibts für den auch canti sockel, am besten in 24".

mfg


----------



## JohG (7. November 2004)

hey,

cantis für 24zoll sollte eigentlich kein problem sein.

grüße
joh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (9. November 2004)

werde mir wohl auch den cheap trick bestellen und als Freerider aufbauen.

größe M sollte bei 1.85m passend sein, oder ?


----------



## dantist (9. November 2004)

@ floca: ich denke, das mit grösse m sollte hinhauen - grösser ist ja nur auf sonderwunsch möglich.

gibt es eigentlich fotos von aufgebauten cheap tricks? bis jetzt habe ich nur das von alutech selbst gesehen (jenes ganz oben im thread in schwarz/weiss geflammt).


----------



## Maui (9. November 2004)

dantist schrieb:
			
		

> @ floca: ich denke, das mit grösse m sollte hinhauen - grösser ist ja nur auf sonderwunsch möglich.
> 
> gibt es eigentlich fotos von aufgebauten cheap tricks? bis jetzt habe ich nur das von alutech selbst gesehen (jenes ganz oben im thread in schwarz/weiss geflammt).



ich will auch ein freeride hardtail aber M ist mir leider zu klein muss wohl $$$ bin knapp 190cm


----------



## slaughter (9. November 2004)

also ich würd sagen größe M würd auch für dich passen. die alutech-sattelstütze is ja 40cm lang (38) und bei schwierigen passagen kommt der sattel eh runter.


----------



## Maui (10. November 2004)

slaughter schrieb:
			
		

> also ich würd sagen größe M würd auch für dich passen. die alutech-sattelstütze is ja 40cm lang (38) und bei schwierigen passagen kommt der sattel eh runter.



ich bin schon drauf rumgejuckelt und mir ist es zu klein. zum sattel runtermachen hab ich meine Hardride DH. will ja nicht mit de knien lenken und dauerwheelies fahren


----------



## ewoq (18. November 2004)

wie siehts aus, hat mittlerweile jemand mal so ein teil aufgebaut und vielleicht sogar bilder?

der aufbau auf der hp ist ja nicht wirklich schön ...


----------



## dantist (18. November 2004)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts aus, hat mittlerweile jemand mal so ein teil aufgebaut und vielleicht sogar bilder?
> 
> der aufbau auf der hp ist ja nicht wirklich schön ...



Würd mich auch brennend interessieren! Aber welchen Aufbau auf der hp meinst du?


----------



## ewoq (18. November 2004)

ehm ja, ich mein den aufbau hier im thread weiter oben. ich dachte der wäre auch auf der hp zu sehen. mein fehler.


----------



## dantist (18. November 2004)

Aha, alles klar    Und ich dachte schon, auf der hp wäre mir was entgangen...

Ich will BILDER sehen


----------



## Maui (19. November 2004)

dantist schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, alles klar    Und ich dachte schon, auf der hp wäre mir was entgangen...
> 
> Ich will BILDER sehen




na dann koennt ihr schonmal auf meins gespannt sein. kommt bald und die Daehler sind auch schon unnerwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (19. November 2004)

nice, aber bitte noch vor weihnachten   

muss meins ja bald mal bestellen wenns noch dieses jahr fertig werden soll.


----------



## appollo (19. November 2004)

ja komm du erst mal auf die paddy! dann kannste noch viel mehr SÄUE betrachten     

@maui: musst dich echt ranhalten, wenn das ding da is! wollen ja noch amtliche bilder sehen    
aber vernachlässige die alte-neue nich! sonst bin weg wie da blitz        
  

so long, 

max


----------



## Maui (20. November 2004)

appollo schrieb:
			
		

> @maui: musst dich echt ranhalten, wenn das ding da is! wollen ja noch amtliche bilder sehen
> aber vernachlässige die alte-neue nich! sonst bin weg wie da blitz
> 
> so long,
> max



Alder meiner Sau hat der  Juergen eine amtliche neue Druckstrebe mit nochfetter Steckachse spendiert. bin also schon fuer die Saison 2005 gerüste. Ich kann ja mal ein paar pics von den tuning massnahmen posten


----------



## appollo (20. November 2004)

ja mach das maui    stell du mal par pix hier rein wenn du welche hast...
heut abend wird erst mal lombergs TFF bestaunt   
und in spät. 2 wochen wird die DH sau gejuckelt     

naja du armer kanns ja noch nich mal auffe paddy! wie is überhaupt die vebindung zum I-net in INDIA?

grüße max


----------



## Wildsaujäger (20. November 2004)

Alutech schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> endlich ist es soweit: die ersten Bilder vom cheap trick sind zu sehen.
> 
> bestellungen können erst ab mitte juli ausgeliefert werden.
> ...




Kann ich den auch ohne ISCG bestellen, was kostet das extra???


----------



## ewoq (22. November 2004)

hm... immer noch nix?

wird ja wohl irgendwen geben der ein bild von nem aufgebauten cheap trick hat?!


----------



## n`argon (26. November 2004)

Und für was für Gabeln ist der DDU Cheap Trick nun freigegeben ?


----------



## ewoq (27. November 2004)

bilder vom rahmen in vernünftiger farbe:


----------



## ewoq (12. Dezember 2004)

gibt wohl immer noch keine neuen informationen ...

naja, hab mir den rahmen jedenfalls heute bestellt, dann kann ich aus erster hand berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (14. Dezember 2004)

so 2 tage hats gedauert... mal wieder super service von bikeparts!

mir ist noch nicht ganz klar warum das teil als "DDU Hai" gelablet ist aber überall als "cheap trick" verkauft wird, aber naja ..


----------



## dantist (14. Dezember 2004)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> so 2 tage hats gedauert... mal wieder super service von bikeparts!
> 
> mir ist noch nicht ganz klar warum das teil als "DDU Hai" gelablet ist aber überall als "cheap trick" verkauft wird, aber naja ..



Wow, das ging aber schnell   Gefällt mir schon sehr gut, wie baust du den Rahmen denn auf? Bin auf jeden Fall schon sehr gespannt auf weitere Pics.

Das mit den Labels habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, keine Ahnung wieso die gleichen Decals wie beim Standard DDU drauf sind.

Ist das Grösse M?


----------



## ewoq (14. Dezember 2004)

bikeparts ist halt echt ein super laden   

der rahmen ist größe m (16" - 400mm)

über den aufbau bin ich noch nicht 100%ig sicher, wird in jedem fall in richtung FR gehen.

was feststeht:

bremse: louise fr '04
schaltwerk & trigger: sram x.9 '04
kurbel: shimano xt '04
lenker: syntace vector dh
vorbau: syntace superforce

laufräder: tendiere zu singletrack mit onyx
gabel: ?

kritik oder tipps werden natürlich gerne angenommen.

fertigstellung ist ende januar / anfang februar geplant, dann gibts schicke bilder


----------



## dantist (14. Dezember 2004)

Danke für die Info.

Der Aufbau tönt auf jeden Fall vernünftig, vorallem die XT-Kurbel find ich lecker.


----------



## ewoq (14. Dezember 2004)

kein problem   

irgendeine idee für ne gabel?


----------



## Mr.Radical (14. Dezember 2004)

Pike Team wennst leicht bist(und RS positiv gegenüberstehst  ).

Wieviel dürft die Gabel kosten? Federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (14. Dezember 2004)

80kg ist nicht wirklich 'leicht' denk ich.   

federweg ~130mm
$$$ ~400

edit: markenvorbehalte hab ich keine.


----------



## Mr.Radical (14. Dezember 2004)

400 is knapp. Könntest nach einer 2004er Vanilla schaun von Fox oder einer Z1.


----------



## ewoq (14. Dezember 2004)

die vanilla r hatte ich auch schon ins auge gefasst, aber ist die so viel stabiler als die pike ?

alternativ Z1 FR '04 oder Z1 FR2 '05.

da fällt mir noch die phaon von magura ein, was ist von der zu halten?


----------



## Mr.Radical (14. Dezember 2004)

Magura Gabeln bin ich noch nie gfahrn.

Fox Gabeln sollen sehr gut funktioniern und eigentlich auch sehr stabil sein.

Ich werd mir die Pike holn. Hab 73kg.
Stabil wird die schon sein, die Frag is eher, wie lange die Buchsen halten. Oder vielleicht wird die Gabel ja eine Sorglosgabel!? Wer weiß...leider gibts ja noch keine Dauertests, außer auf vertriders.com und dem Test vertrau ich net so ganz.


----------



## slaughter (18. Dezember 2004)

hab nen kumpl der hat sich seinen cheap trick (in matt weis) mit z1 freeride 2 n paar truvativ parts und dt felgen ... aufgebaut. anfang nächsten jahres poste ich ma n pic.


----------



## ewoq (19. Dezember 2004)

matt weiss find ich auch schick. schwarz war halt grade auf lager deshalb hab ich da nich lang gefackelt   

bin im moment am überlegen ob 2KB + Bash oder 1KB + KEFÜ was meint ihr?


----------



## *JO* (19. Dezember 2004)

mit dem neuen Truvativ dings kannste 2KB +Bash+Kettenführung machen das is alles drinne ohne kompromisse 
mfg JO


----------



## ewoq (19. Dezember 2004)

das passt aber doch nur mit truvativlager, oder?

kurbel ist XT 04.


----------



## *JO* (19. Dezember 2004)

hm. . .bei Bike-mailorder steht nix davon. . .
außerdem warum ne XT ?. . .net so stabiel und mit holzfeller sachen kommste ungefair aufs selbe gewicht
außerdem würde eine grau/silberne XT kubel gar net zu einem schwarzen radl passN  
mfg JO


----------



## ewoq (19. Dezember 2004)

XT weil stabil genug, leicht, billig ...

bei schwarzem bash & schwarzen pedalen sieht die kurbel scharf aus.

edit:



> Benötigtes Innenlager - TRUVATIV ISIS-Drive 113mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Radical (19. Dezember 2004)

Würd 2KB mit BG fahrn. Hab ich bei meinem Rocky Rm 6 auch gmacht. Dadurch war das Bike für alles hernehmbar.
Wenn die Kette am 2 Kettenblatt war, flog sie mir nie runter.   Umwerfer und Bashguard haben da gute Dienste geleistet.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (19. Dezember 2004)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> so 2 tage hats gedauert... mal wieder super service von bikeparts!
> 
> mir ist noch nicht ganz klar warum das teil als "DDU Hai" gelablet ist aber überall als "cheap trick" verkauft wird, aber naja ..



im grunde genommen sind alle hardtails ableger vom duel dirt und da es warscheinlich zu dem zeitpunkt noch keine maske für die aufkleber gab/gibt
hams halt die duel dirts draufgetan. is ja nich wild.

oder gibts schon cheap trick bapperl, wolfi ?


----------



## ewoq (19. Dezember 2004)

stören tuts mich ja auch nicht, die kleinen bapperl kommen eh ab


----------



## slaughter (20. Dezember 2004)

so 2 tage hats gedauert... mal wieder super service von bikeparts!
@floca
des ging bloss so schnell weil ich und n kumpel von mir (der den rahmen in weis hat) beide nen cheap trick bestellt ham. ich den in weis er den in schwarz. ich hab dann umbestellt auf nen normalen ddu und mein kumpel hat den in weis genommen (da sonderfarbe) und bpo hat sich den schwarzen auf lager gelegt. is doch größe m oder ?`
dann hat sich durch meine unentschlossenheit wenigstens noch jemand gefreut


----------



## ewoq (20. Dezember 2004)

glück für mich ...

wie lange dauerts bis die den rahmen in ner sonderfarbe besorgen?


----------



## sasch27 (20. Dezember 2004)

Moin,

da muß ich dann mal etwas bzgl.der Verfügbarkeit klarstellen.

Seitdem der Jürgen Ende November bei uns war und die ersten Cheap Tricks abgeliefert hat,ist der Rahmen in den Standartfarben in Größe S & M sofort lieferbar.

Sonderfarben dauern,je nachdem wie schnell der Pulverbetrieb ist,etwa 7-10 Tage länger.Es hat aber schon Einzelfälle gegeben bei denen das wesentlich länger gedauert hat.

Neuerdings gehört auch schwarz-matt zu den Standartfarben.


Bis denne,

Sascha
Bikeparts-online


----------



## slaughter (21. Dezember 2004)

is schon klar das der in standardfarben sofort verfügbar ist. in dem fall ging es natürlich noch schneller weil der rahmen schon direckt bei bpo auf lager war. oder liegen bei denen im lager immer cheap tricks in stadardausführung rum? kann natürlich sein so genau weis ich das net. aber n bisschen hat mein kumpel auf den rahmen in schwarz auch gewartet, aber net lang.


----------



## sasch27 (21. Dezember 2004)

@ slaughter 
Dein Freund mußte warten,da die Cheap Tricks zum damaligen Zeitpunkt  überhaupt noch nicht zu bekommen waren.Ist doch eigentlich nicht so schwer zu verstehen.Kurz vor Weihnachten ist es natürlich bersonders Klasse,wenn jemand behauptet wir hätten die schwarzen Rahmen nicht auf Lager.Da solltest du mal darüber nachdenken.

An alle:
Wer jetzt bestellt bekommt den Rahmen in schwarz Größe S & M sofort.
Nato Oliv matt legen wir uns erst zu Saisonbeginn im Februar auf Lager,ist aber bei Alutech sofort lieferbar.

Sorry wegen der Eigenwerbung,aber ich wollte das nur klarstellen und damit verabschieden wir uns auch schon wieder aus dem Thema

Frohe Weihnachten 
BPO


----------



## slaughter (22. Dezember 2004)

ups des hab ich jetzt erst gespannt das du DER sascha bist   . des war ja nicht negativ gemeint. (nur das mich da keiner falsch versteht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (23. Dezember 2004)

so, heute angekommen:







fehlt natürlich noch ein schicker rockring ..

irgendwelche empfehlungen? race face, alutech .. ?


----------



## *JO* (23. Dezember 2004)

alublech!


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (23. Dezember 2004)

Tach,
den Alutech-Rockring musste ich erst mit der Feile bearbeiten
damit er an meine FSA V-Drive Kurbel gepasst hat.
Deshalb vorher abklären welcher hier passt


----------



## ewoq (23. Dezember 2004)

hm, das darf natürlich nicht sein. wobei mir der von alutech sowieso nicht so gut gefällt, tendiere im moment schon zum raze faze.

schöne sau übrigens


----------



## n`argon (9. Januar 2005)

Hast du dein Bike schon aufgebaut ? 
Für paar Bilder von nem schwarzen aufgebauten CheapTrick wäre ich natürlich dankbar 
Weiß irgendjemand für was für Gabeln der Rahmen nun freigegeben ist ?


----------



## ewoq (9. Januar 2005)

bin heute erst aus den ferien gekommen. nächste woche müsste ein großteil der restlichen parts kommen, dann wirds aufgebaut.

kommt übrigens ne 2004er Z1 Freeride mit steckachse rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n`argon (9. Januar 2005)

Die FR 1 ?
Ich werde wahrscheinlich Mitte 05 (noch fleissig sparen  ) das Cheap Trick mit ner Pike (warte auf Erfahrungsberichte  ) oder einer Z1 FR 2 aufbauen....


----------



## ewoq (9. Januar 2005)

Marzocchi Z1 FR QR20 ETA (2004)






ohne schutzblech natürlich


----------



## JohG (10. Januar 2005)

n`argon schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du dein Bike schon aufgebaut ?
> Für paar Bilder von nem schwarzen aufgebauten CheapTrick wäre ich natürlich dankbar
> Weiß irgendjemand für was für Gabeln der Rahmen nun freigegeben ist ?



hey,
also freigegeben ist der rahmen für gabeln bis 150mm, allerdings wäre es mit einer 130mm gabel ideal denke ich, der lenkwinkel wäre dann ca 69°, bei 150mm ca 68°, also auch noch gut !

grüße
joh


----------



## ewoq (11. Januar 2005)

heute gekommen:






Z1 FR ETA QR20 2004 | Syntace Vector DH 12° | Easton Vice 50mm

...

was noch fehlt:

Laufradsatz >> (Singletrack mit DT Onyx)
Bremse >> Hope Mono M4 oder Magura Louise FR
Pedale >> Tioga SF-MX


----------



## ewoq (13. Januar 2005)

so... mal ein kleines preview.

ist natürlich nicht der richtige laufradsatz, aber um mal nen kleinen eindruck zu bekommen wie das ganze ungefähr aussehn wird reichts:


----------



## Maui (13. Januar 2005)

na wenn das nicht mega amtlich ist weiß ichs net


----------



## dantist (13. Januar 2005)

floca:schick!!-wäre-es-möglich-mal-ein-pic-von-der-seite-zu-machen?(sorry-meine-tastatur-spinnt)----


----------



## ewoq (13. Januar 2005)

freut mich das es euch schon jetzt ( in seinen bescheidenen ausmaßen ) gefällt.

hier wirkt der LRS gleich nochmal doppelt so *****


----------



## wolfi (14. Januar 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> f
> 
> hier wirkt der LRS gleich nochmal doppelt so *****




 
wie wahr....wie wahr!
aber der rest ist eine 1mit*

weiter so!


----------



## dantist (14. Januar 2005)

@ floca: vielen Dank noch für das Foto. Meine Tastatur hatte gestern so ihre lieben Tücken, die Spacetaste ging nicht, darum war mein Eintrag so komisch...
Das Cheap Trick sieht auf jeden Fall jetzt schon superscharf aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (14. Januar 2005)

wolfi: keine angst die singletracks mit passender bereifung von maxxis wurden gestern bestellt   

dantist: kein problem, freu mich ja selbst wie ein kleines kind


----------



## Mr.Radical (14. Januar 2005)

@floca

Wird ja ein Traumbike!
Absolut geile Parts usw.


----------



## n`argon (14. Januar 2005)

Hm lecker - meine Entscheidung fällt immer weiter Richtung DDU, so dass ich mich dann mal irgendwann mit den dazugehörigen Parts beschäftigen kann 
@johan es : Danke für die Info - also muss ich mich immer noch zwischen Pike Race und FR 2 entscheiden ...


----------



## dantist (15. Januar 2005)

Wenn der Postmann zweimal klingelt.... kommt unter Umständen ein Paket von Alutech an ;-)

Nach einiger Wartezeit habe ich am Freitag endlich meinen lang ersehnten Cheap Trick Rahmen in Grösse M erhalten. Dank an Jürgen und den Rest von Alutech, sowie die Pulverbeschichtungsfirma, die haben mal wieder einen klasse Paintjob gelandet!  

Heute habe ich den Rahmen aufgebaut und eine kurze Testrunde gedreht. Ein ungewohntes Gefühl auf einem bocksteifen Hardtail zu cruisen im Vergleich zu fast 180 mm Federweg unter dem Hintern bei der Wildsau. Aber es fährt sich schon ziemlich genial.

Es kommt noch ein zweites Kettenblatt ran und evtl. eine 2-fach Kettenführung. Wenn jemand Tipps hierfür hat, nur her damit.  

Zudem muss eine andere Gabel mit mehr FW ran, die sehr straffe Dirtjumper ist im Wald über Stock und Stein nicht gerade sehr angenehm.

Die Kurbeln werden wahrscheinlich auch noch ersetzt, ich kann mich nicht mehr so anfreunden, mit diesem BMX-Kurbelsystem, ständig ist etwas lose und ich muss Schrauben wieder festziehen. Sattel ist mal vorübergehend, bis ich was leichteres gefunden habe.

Aber jetzt lasse ich die Bilder sprechen....


----------



## ewoq (15. Januar 2005)

jetzt bist du auch noch schneller fertig als ich, kann ja nicht angehn   

schönes teil mit krasser bepinselung! die neuen decals sind auch drauf wie ich sehe.

gibts du mal ne kleine teileliste?


----------



## dantist (15. Januar 2005)

Ja, tut mir leid, dass ich dich überholt habe...   Ich war selber erstaunt, dass es schlussendlich alles so schnell über die Bühne ging.

Also, folgende Teile wurden verbaut:

Gabel: MZ Dirtjumper 1 2003
Nabe vorne: Hügi FR
Nabe hinten: Alutech QR 10
Felgen: DMR DV
Reifen: Maxxis High Roller 26 x 2.5 (vorübergehend)
Speichen: DT Swiss
Kurbel: GMP Stahlkurbel + Innenlager + 38er Kettenblatt
Pedalen: DMR V8
Kette: SRAM
Kettenführung: Roox Chaindog
Sattelstütze: NC-17 Empire Pro
Sattelklemme: Noname
Sattel: DMR Dirt Jump
Schaltung: Shimano XTR + Deore
Lenker: Azonic World Force Riser
Lenkergriffe: Race Face Lock-On
Vorbau: Point Tough Guy
Steuersatz: Alutech X-Long
Bremsen: Shimano Deore

Lackierung: Flames in Lehmbraun und Hellelfenbein

So, das sollte nun alles sein, ich glaube ich habe nichts vergessen.


----------



## *JO* (15. Januar 2005)

also bis auf das dicke gus set am ober/unterrohr/Steuerohr sieht das echt cool aber auber das ding is ja mega hässlich


----------



## n`argon (15. Januar 2005)

Sehr geile Farbe auch wenn das Alutech Decal (imho) etwas fehlplatziert ist .


----------



## Alutech-Support (16. Januar 2005)

hallo!

super bikes die ihr euch aufgebaut habt, gefallen mir beide sehr gut, bin mal gespannt wenn das eine noch neue parts hat =)
auch die farbkombi von dantist seinem cheapTrick gefällt mir sehr gut  


sers
joh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (16. Januar 2005)

Habt ihr in euren HTs auch den Aluteach XLong Steuersatz eingebaut?
Wozu ist der gut, passt der nur in Wildsau-Frames?


----------



## ewoq (16. Januar 2005)

ja, ist auch erforderlich wegen der garantie.

ist halt ein steuersatz mit großer einpresstiefe wie z.b. ein chris king steelset.

passt natürlich auch in andere frames sofern diese mit eben der großen einpresstiefe klarkommen.


----------



## Fh4n (16. Januar 2005)

Kostenpunkt?
Also kein anderer Steuersatz passt in die Wildsauframes?!


----------



## ewoq (16. Januar 2005)

normale einpresstiefe passt auch, gibt aber dann keine garantie.

gibt aber von chris king das steelset und von fsa nen steuersatz mit großer einpresstiefe die gehn auch.

kosten ca. 90 für den X-Long der CK kostet 180 glaub ich.


----------



## Fh4n (16. Januar 2005)

was dagegen, wenn ich grad ma "boah" sag  
geht da auch nen FSA PIG Pro DH?
Wollt mir das Cheap Trick kaufen...


----------



## ewoq (16. Januar 2005)

nein der geht eben nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n`argon (17. Januar 2005)

Und welcher FSA geht dann ?


----------



## ewoq (17. Januar 2005)

ich dachte der:

Orbit Xtreme Pro - Deep Cup

hat aber nur 22mm statt der geforderten 25mm.


----------



## ewoq (18. Januar 2005)

so, pedale sind da, lrs lässt immer noch auf sich warten, wird aber diese woche noch kommen - hoffe ich. nokons in silber heute geordert. bremse hab ich mich immer noch nicht entschieden, wird aber vermutlich die hope, magura ist einfach zu sehr standard...

####

bin mir jetzt ziemlich sicher das ich vorne nur 1KB fahren will, das hat folgende gründe:

- optik! (umwerfer, kabelgewirr etc.)
- 32T ist mir zuwenig bergab, da tret ich ja dauernd ins leere

im moment tendiere ich zu 38T was ein ganz guter kompromiss sein dürfte.

meinungen?


----------



## Fh4n (18. Januar 2005)

Welche Größe hat dein Alutech Cheap Trick?


----------



## ewoq (18. Januar 2005)

Medium


----------



## dantist (18. Januar 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> meinungen?



ich fahre aktuell auch ein 38er blatt in meinem cheap trick. aber bergauf ist das schon recht anstrengend... daher werde ich wohl vorne ein zweites kettenblatt montieren und eine 2-fach kettenführung. aber du hast schon recht, vorne nur ein 32er blatt für bergab isch schon recht dürftig. am besten wärs wohl, wenn ich die rohlof auf meiner wildsau reinknallen würde...


----------



## ewoq (18. Januar 2005)

also 38-22 ?

rohloff ist an für sich ja schon fast die perfekte lösung, wenn nicht das gewicht wäre. 

was wiegt deins eigentlich? meins wird auf 14.x kg kommen.


----------



## dantist (18. Januar 2005)

vorne 38er blatt, hinten eine standard 9-fach kassette.

exaktes gewicht weiss ich nicht, gehe aber von 15 - 16 kg aus. aber es kommt noch eine leichtere gabel (k.a. was für eine) und andere kurbeln ran, die auch noch ein wenig leichter sein dürften.

also an meiner wildsau stört mich das gewicht der rohloff nicht. ist halt praktisch alle gänge zu haben, die man benötigt und gleichzeitig eine gute kettenführung montieren zu können. dafür ist die anschaffung nicht gerade billig...leider


----------



## ewoq (18. Januar 2005)

ich meinte ob du zusätzlich zum 38er ein 22er blatt vorne montieren willst.


----------



## dantist (18. Januar 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> ich meinte ob du zusätzlich zum 38er ein 22er blatt vorne montieren willst.



ah, achso, jetzt kapiere ich...  

das weiss ich noch nicht genau. ich liebäugel eigentlich mit dem dewlie tensioner von blackspire resp. nc-17. dort ist aber maximal ein 32er blatt fahrbar, was schon recht knapp ist. bei der shiftguide von truvativ ist ein grösseres blatt montierbar (bis 36er) aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob diese kettenführung an den cheap trick rahmen bringe (wegen iscg).

so jetzt muss ich aber los, sonst kriege ich probleme mit meiner besseren hälfte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (18. Januar 2005)

die nc-17 kefü hat ich mir ja auch angesehen, aber da hab ich wieder das problem mit dem kleinen 32er KB.

truvativ shiftguide ist entweder für 22-32 oder 24-36.

bei den shops steht allerdings immer dabei:

_>>Benötigtes Innenlager - TRUVATIV ISIS-Drive 113mm<<_


----------



## Maui (19. Januar 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> freut mich das es euch schon jetzt ( in seinen bescheidenen ausmaßen ) gefällt.
> 
> hier wirkt der LRS gleich nochmal doppelt so *****




wo sind den die billas ???


----------



## ewoq (19. Januar 2005)

musst ich runternehmen, weil die auf meinem eigenen webspace lagen (zu der zeit war das fotoalbum offline).


----------



## ewoq (29. Januar 2005)

so hier mal paar neue bilder, leider noch ohne bremse & kettenführung.

war ein ganz schöner akt heute den lrs zu montieren. die eine singletrack hatte eine zu kleine ventilbohrung, also musst ich da erstmal mit der feile ran und die highroller wollten auch nicht wirklich auf die felge. zug wird natürlich noch richtig verlegt.


----------



## Fh4n (29. Januar 2005)

Sieht doch scho sehr gut aus  
Was haste denn da fürn Sattel?
Welche Griffe?
Schalthebel ist doch nen Sram Attack Trigger oder Sram X.7 Trigger?!


----------



## ewoq (29. Januar 2005)

dat is ein alter Bontrager C30 (260g) - hält schon seit 1999.

X.9 Trigger & Schaltwerk / Oury Lock-On Grips


----------



## Fh4n (29. Januar 2005)

aj0, wieder was dazugelernt  
Was für Reifenfreiheit hat man hinten? Passt da nen 2.7 Highroller rein?


----------



## ewoq (29. Januar 2005)

2.7 denk ich nicht, kommt halt auch auf die felge an. ich fahr 2.35 auf singeltracks.


----------



## Fh4n (29. Januar 2005)

ui, ist ja doch etwas enger als ich gedacht habe.
Na ich werd ma sehn, hab ja in 2 Wochen Burzeltag und dann kommt auch mein Cheap Trick angepurzelt.   Aber nen Conti Diesel wird hoffentlich reinpassen. Nimmst du deins auch zum Freeriden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (29. Januar 2005)

ajo ist halt ziemlich als allrounder aufgebaut, FR / DH / Dual.

berghochfahren wird allerdings nicht unbedingt freude machen mit 50mm vorbau und nur nem 38er KB vorne.


----------



## Fh4n (29. Januar 2005)

j0 meins soll auch nen schöner Allrounder werden. Bei uns gibs keine Lifte, desswegen komme ich ums Uphillfahren nicht drumherum  
Ich wollt ne Manitou Stance Flow einbauen, hat wer Einsprüche?
Vom Preis her und dann 150mm


----------



## ewoq (29. Januar 2005)

150mm wäre mir schon zuviel, ich hab mich bewusst für 130mm entschieden. wenn die flow, dann nur mit steckachse !


----------



## Fh4n (29. Januar 2005)

Hier mal die Parts, die ich anbauen werde:
Rahmen: Alutech Cheap Trick





Gabel: Manitou Stance Flow 2005





Steuersatz: Alutech XLong





Bremsen: 2x Hayes HFX-9 HD





Laufräder: 2x Sun Double Track mit XT-Nabe





Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt DH





Innenlager: Truvativ Giga Pipe Team DH





Lenker: Truvativ Hussefelt





Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt





Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore
Kassette: Shimano Deore
Kette: Sram PC 99

Sattel, Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Griffe, Rockring werde ich irgendwelche Parts anbauen, nichts besonderes.


----------



## ewoq (30. Januar 2005)

nur rockring, keine kettenführung ? ob das hält ohne umwerfer ..


----------



## Fh4n (31. Januar 2005)

kommt nen rockring dran. ne kefü ist mir einfach zu teuer und nicht so mein ding.
kette werde ich dann entsprechend kürzen, dass die ketten schön straff ist.
soll ich 2 rockringe anbauen, einen innen und einen aussen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (31. Januar 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77577&item=7130834394&rd=1

36,90 - Neu


----------



## slaughter (31. Januar 2005)

so bin jetzt endlich dazu kommen n foto vom cheap-trick von nem kumpel von mir zu machen. wollts eigentlich schon anfang des jahres uploaden 
des cheap trick und mein ddu haben letztes wochende übrigens ihren ersten 2,60m drop in höchberg überstanden (und wir auch  )


----------



## ewoq (31. Januar 2005)

hm gefällt mir jetzt nicht so, vor allem der sattel ist absolut überdimensional. reifen passen auch nicht wirklich zum bike, und über den sinn von dt's kann man sowieso streiten.


----------



## Fh4n (31. Januar 2005)

Für mich gut zu hören, dass das Alutech Cheap Trick solche Drops aushält. Ist ja dafür auch geschaffen  
Joah also am Sattel würd ich was machen, obwohl so ein Sofa auch Sicherheit gibt beim Droppen, vorallem mit einem HT.


----------



## slaughter (31. Januar 2005)

beim sattel bin ich absolut deiner meinung. die reifen na ja warn halt noch die alten, ich denk da kommen demnächst andere drauf. und zu doubletrack, ich fahr vorne singletrack und überleg mir fürs hinterrad ne doubletrack zu holen. vr+hr doubletrack find ich auch zu überdimensioniert.


----------



## ewoq (31. Januar 2005)

naja ob der rahmen unbedingt als drop-bike konzipiert ist? dafür ist er doch sehr leicht ca. 2200g. und so ein sattel bringt garnichts ausser 500g auf die waage oder sitzt du beim droppen   

naja nichts für ungut, der rahmen ist trotdem schön auch in weiß !


----------



## Fh4n (31. Januar 2005)

ach mist, ich dachte das wär das Alutech Cheap Trick. Aber das ist ja das DDU, steht ja auch aufm Frame  
Na gut, aber mit dem Cheap Trick kann man scho einiges anstellen.


----------



## ewoq (31. Januar 2005)

ne das ist schon ein cheaptrick, genauso falsch gelablet wie meiner. der andere ct hier im thread hat die richtigen decals.

der ddu ist imho der stabilere und nicht der ct.


----------



## n`argon (1. Februar 2005)

Hm ich hab angeblich nicht die Rechte dazu das Bild anzuschauen  

ps. Der DaBomb X 10 ( Steuersatz mit 25,4 mm Einpresstiefe ) wäre Garantie technisch zugelassen oder ?


----------



## ewoq (1. Februar 2005)

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=88084



das hier?



langsam werd ich zum alleinunterhalter im thread ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (1. Februar 2005)

Ich les immer mit


----------



## ewoq (2. Februar 2005)

*immernochaufdieblödeHOPEwart*


----------



## n`argon (2. Februar 2005)

Ja genau das


----------



## ewoq (2. Februar 2005)

hm, bei mir geht das.


----------



## ewoq (3. Februar 2005)

endlich...


----------



## dantist (3. Februar 2005)

so - damit Herr Floca hier nicht zum Alleinunterhalter verkommt ein Update von meinem Cheap Trick. 

Jetzt mit Race Face Kurbeln und Umwerfer.






Viel mehr gefahren bin ich leider auch noch nicht - 24 Stunden für ein Tag sind einfach nicht genug...

Dass der Sattel kein Schmuckstück ist, weiss ich selbst, da kommt noch was anderer ran - evtl. Flite. Anderweitige Vorschläge?


----------



## ewoq (8. Februar 2005)

*to do:*
- Leitungen kürzen
- Kettenführung montieren

*Parts:*
Alutech DDU Cheap Trick 16"
Alutech X-Long 
Marzocchi Z1 FR ETA QR20 04
DT Onyx Disc (VR 20mm) - Sun Singletrack - DT Competition - DT Prolock
Maxxis Highroller 2.35 1-Ply
Schwalbe 08/15 Schläuche
Shimano XT FC-M760
FSA DH 38T
Tioga SF-MX
Hope Mono M4 200mm / 180mm
Sram X.9 Shifter
Sram X.9 Schaltwerk
Sram PG 990
Sram PC 89R
Nokon Konkavex
Easton Vice 50mm
Syntace Vector DH 12°
Oury Lock-On
Bontrager C30
Alutech Stütze & Klemme


----------



## *JO* (8. Februar 2005)

foto's  immer von der schaltungsseite aus amchen 
trotzdem sehr schönes rad


----------



## Fh4n (8. Februar 2005)

Floca welche Größe ist dein Rahmen und wie groß bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (8. Februar 2005)

1.85 m und immernoch 16" (medium)


----------



## Fh4n (8. Februar 2005)

gut ich bin knapp 1,80m geht da auch noch M?
Wollte 150mm vorne fahren, dann hab ich nich so nen Bike, wo das so unproportioniert ist.


----------



## dantist (8. Februar 2005)

@ Floca - schönes Ding, gefällt mir. Wie gesagt, ein Foto von der Schaltungsseite wäre noch nett. Was für ein KeFü kommt ans Radl?


----------



## ewoq (9. Februar 2005)

danke, dein rad gefällt auch sehr! die schwarzen kurbel passen wesentlich besser als die stahlteile.

foto von der antriebsseite mach ich wenn die KEFÜ drann ist. ich hätte ja gerne die MRP System 3 allersdings gefallen mir da die orangenen rollen nicht. erst hab ich gedacht ne truvativ tuts auch, aber ist mir dann doch zu langweilig.


----------



## dantist (9. Februar 2005)

die MRP Sys 3 find ich auch schick. Aber das orange würde mich an deinem Bike nicht stören - setzt einen farblichen Akzent. Und sonst kannst du die Rollen ja immer noch gegen schwarze austauschen oder lackieren.

Jo, die Race Face Kurbel gefällt mir auch besser als die Stahlkurbel. Ich habe den Umwerfer vorne übrigens wieder abmontiert und fahre vorne mal mit einem 32er Blatt. Scheint ganz gut zu gehen.


----------



## ewoq (9. Februar 2005)

reicht dir das 32er auch bergab? wäre mir etwas zu wenig, konnte aber bis jetzt noch nicht testesn wie ich mit dem 38er zurechtkomme.

______

*eine* orignale rolle in schwarz kostet halt mal schlappe 14 ... meinst du das hält wenn man das lackiert? naja, ich hab ja noch ein bisschen zeit mir den kopf zu zerbrechen, geld ist nämlich all ..   

die 2 sind jedenfalls meine favoriten:

MRP SYSTEM 3





E.13 SINGLE RING SECURITY MOUNTAIN-X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n`argon (9. Februar 2005)

Sehr nice und edel ! (meins wird wahrscheinlich eher 08/15 mit schönem Rahmen  ) .
Wieviel hast du für das vordere Laufrad bezahlt ? (wenn man fragen darf  )
Kannst du mal bitte ein Foto vom Hinterbau machen, will mal wissen wieviel Platz da noch ist (evtl. 2.5" HighRoller oder gar 2.4" BigBetty) .


----------



## dantist (9. Februar 2005)

Das 32er Blatt ist schon eher an der Grenze. Richtig bergab bin ich noch nicht gefahren (und wenn, liess ich es bis jetzt einfach rollen). Aber evtl. gibts mal noch ein 36er Blatt oder so, ein Kompromiss halt - das 38er war mir für den Wald ein wenig zu "streng".

Kettenführung macht für mich die MRP einen ausgefeilteren Eindruck - ich denke, die Rollen führen die Kette besser als diese Schienen bei der e.13, Erfahrungen habe ich nur mit der "normalen" MRP gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Wo gibts die e.13? BMO?

Dieser Preis für die Ersatzrollen ist ja eine Frechheit! Ob das mit ansprayen hält, bin ich aber auch nicht sicher - sonst evtl. mit Edding, die Rollen werden durch die Kette ja sowieso nicht sauberer.

PS: Habt ihr das Cheap Trick gesehen, dass im Bikemarkt verkauft wurde? Das war ne schicke Farbe.


----------



## ewoq (9. Februar 2005)

danke .    

günstige teile heisst nicht gleich 08/15. man kann durchaus auch mit günstigen, *vernünftigen* teilen ein schönes rad aufbauen, wenn man sich etwas mühe gibt!

der laufradsatz hat komplett 251 gekostet bei BPO, war aber 8% aktion, normalpreis also ca. 275. dabei ist zu bedenken das steckachse, speichen und nippel aufpreis kosten. lass dir doch einfach ein angebot machen. die einspeichqualität von BPO ist jedenfalls sehr gut.

*edit: * 
2.5er maxxis passen auf jeden fall, fährt der dantist ja .. bei den schwalbe bin ich mir nicht sicher, da die ja erfahrungsgemäß immer sehr breit bauen. bei mir sitzt das hinterrad allerdings auch nicht ganz mittig.





______

funktionstechnisch kann ich zu den beiden kettenführungen nichts sagen, da ich beide noch nicht gefahren bin, allerdings sagt mir die MRP insgesamt schon eher zu. die E.13 gibts bei mountainbikes.net , allerdings ist lieferstatus auf orange, also am besten mal ne e-mail schicken. wie das lexan nach ein paar schlammfahretn aussieht will ich aber garnicht wissen ...


----------



## n`argon (9. Februar 2005)

Klingt nicht schlecht .
Ich hab mal bei den "laufradprofis" geschaut nach nem 20 mm Onyx - DT Alpine 3 - Pro Lock Messing - Singletrack  Vorderrad (alles in Schwarz), wäre ich bei 137 Euro und mit nem vorerst günstigen Hinterrad (Deore-Niro-Pro Lock Messing-Single Track) wär ich bei 198 Euro .(ne kleine Weile wird das Hinterrad mit Sicherheit auch halten)
Aber praktisch brauch ich mir jetzt noch keine allzu große Platte über die Laufräder machen, erstmal auf die Pedalen sparen - dann seh ich weiter .   

edit : Danke fürs Foto, werd ich mich mal erkundigen wie breit die Digge Betty auf ner Singletrack baut...


----------



## ewoq (10. Februar 2005)

singelrack + dt messing + dt champion tun es auch! fürs vorderrad kann man auch ne günstigere 20mm nabe als die onyx nehmen, nimm lieber ne XT oder onyx fürs hinterrad.

welche pedale? und welche farbe kriegt der rahmen?


----------



## n`argon (10. Februar 2005)

Was für ne Vorderrad Nabe (20mm versteht sich) würdest du dann empfehlen ? Marzocchi ?  (edit : Werd wahrscheinlich die Veltec DH nehmen - bis jetzt nur gutes gehört (und Baugleich mit der Alutech) )
Wird nen schlichter schwarzer (wenn möglich matt) Rahmen .
Pedale kommen die Tioga SF MX ran (evtl. mit Woodman Spikes - hab bisschen angst dass ich die Pins/Schrauben nicht rausbekomme wenn mal was abbricht) .


----------



## ewoq (10. Februar 2005)

alutech, marzocchi, etc..

mattschwarz wollte ich auch erst, der in glanz war aber sofort lieferbar, also hab ich den genommen. die tioga fahr ich auch, sehr gute wahl - hammer grip.


----------



## dantist (10. Februar 2005)

@ floca: aktueller Thread wegen deinen favorisierten KeFü: hier lang


----------



## ewoq (11. Februar 2005)

jo den thread hab ich schon gesehen, aber irgendwie tut sich da auch nichts .. wird wohl die MRP bei mir.


----------



## dantist (11. Februar 2005)

Habs auch gemerkt, der genannte Thread ist irgendwie versandet...

Aber die MRP ist sicher eine gute Wahl.

PS: bald gibts wieder Fotos von meinem CT (updated...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (11. Februar 2005)

dann bin ich mal gespannt!

vielleicht mit neuer gabel?


----------



## dantist (12. Februar 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> dann bin ich mal gespannt!
> 
> vielleicht mit neuer gabel?



Richtig geraten 







Grösser in meiner Galerie. Da es heute den ganzen Tag regnete, konnte ich nicht mal eine Proberunde drehen - und morgen ist in meiner Strasse Fasnachtsumzug (Fasching), das heisst, ich werde mich dann wohl kaum vors Haus wagen...


----------



## ewoq (13. Februar 2005)

lecker lecker


----------



## Fh4n (15. Februar 2005)

Sieht nach einer Fox aus?! (mm  )


----------



## dantist (15. Februar 2005)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht nach einer Fox aus?! (mm  )



ist auch eine... wieso die Verwirrung?


----------



## Fh4n (15. Februar 2005)

Wollt wissen wieviel mm die hat, weil ich das Modell auf dem Foto nicht erkennen konnte.


----------



## ewoq (15. Februar 2005)

Vanilla 125R


----------



## dantist (15. Februar 2005)

Achso, jetzt verstehe ich.   Die hat 125 mm (man kann den FW aber reduzieren auf 100 und 125 mm durch Entfernen der Spacer, was mir aber leider nicht gelungen ist - für den Wald sind 125mm aber wahrscheinlich keine schlechte Wahl)

Edit: Mist, zu langsam, Floca war schneller


----------



## Fh4n (15. Februar 2005)

Hat das Alutech Cheap Trick eigentlich nen auswechselbares Schaltauge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (15. Februar 2005)

selbstverständlich ist das SA austauschbar.

ps: ich bin immer noch nicht gefahren, scheiss wetter eben ...


----------



## mycorner (15. Februar 2005)

hm kann man die vanilla r net einfach per "knopfdruck" absenken ?! oder muss man da was rein und raus bauen ?!?! 

ich hoffe mal nicht !


----------



## dantist (15. Februar 2005)

@ mycorner: absenken per "knopfdruck" geht leider nicht. man muss die Gabel öffnen und die gabelinternen Spacer anders anordnen, um den FW zu ändern.


----------



## mycorner (15. Februar 2005)

is das bei manitou gabeln auch so ?! 

was hast du für ne vanila r ? 2005er ? 

man das nervt mich jetzt naja is schon bestellt ... und so oft stellt man ja net um ... 

gibts net unterschied zwischen 125 r und 130 r ??? oder ist das die gleiche ? 


Modell Vanilla R
90 bis 130mm Federweg
Federsystem - Stahlfeder
Dämpfung - Öl SDC System
Zugstufenverstellung
ca. 1,78kg. 

hm wie sind den die felgen ?! 
wie viel wiegen die ?!


----------



## dantist (16. Februar 2005)

Kenne mich mit Manitougabeln nicht wirklich aus - aber ich glaube dort ist die Verstellung des FW ohne Umbau möglich.

Ich bin halt irgendwie der Ansicht, dass die FW-Verstellung nur wieder ein "Gadget" mehr ist, welches auch kaputt gehen kann - wobei es natürlich auch seine Vorteile hat.

Meine Fox ist von 2004 oder 2003, bin da gar nicht ganz sicher. Im 2005 hat die Vanilla R neu 130 mm FW, gegenüber 125mm bei meinem Modell. Zudem fehlen die Cantisockel und die Gabel ist nun für 203er Bremsscheiben zugelassen (vorher war bei 180mm Scheiben Schluss).

Ich denke, die Fox ist eine gute Wahl, da sie sehr leicht ist. Zudem hat sie anscheinend das ziemlich beste "Stiffness-to-Weight" Verhältnis (Steifigkeit verglichen mit dem Gewicht). Wenn du hier im Forum mal die Threads nach Vanilla R durchsuchst, findest du jedenfalls sehr viele zufriedene Leute.

Das Gewicht der Felgen weiss ich nicht, sollte aber auf www.dmrbikes.com zu finden sein. Ich bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden mit den Felgen, praktisch ist, dass sie auch noch über Bremsflanken verfügen, sollte ich mal auf V-Brakes angewiesen sein (na gut, beim Cheap Trick nicht möglich, da keine Cantisockel vorhanden, können aber bei Jürgen sicher geordert werden).

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.


----------



## mycorner (16. Februar 2005)

jup danke

1 wer is jürgen  
2 wie viel hast du bezahlt für lauräder ? 
3 schonmal in silber / weiß gesehen ? 
4 vll hab ich ja glück und die 05er hat das "per knopfdruck" umstellen  ( was ich eher nich vermute ) 
so schlimm wärs auch net, wer schon gut gewesen, da ich auch öfters mal fr neben street mache, aber egal  dafür hab ich die unvergleichliche quali einer Fox forx gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (16. Februar 2005)

1. naja, das solltest du ja wohl wissen  
2. preis weiss ich nicht mehr - da ich aus der Schweiz bin, kann man das auch nicht wirklich mit deutschen Preisen vergleichen. DMR macht aber relativ günstige Komplettlaufradsätze mit DMR Naben.
3. Es gibt die Felge in silber, gesehen (in echt) habe ich sie aber noch nicht.
4. also, soviel ich weiss, kann man bei der 05er den FW auch nicht "per Knopfdruck" verstellen. Musst dich halt mal bei www.foxracingshox.com oder www.toxoholics.de informieren.


----------



## mycorner (17. Februar 2005)

1. ich weiß wirklich nich wer jürgen is 
2. ok 
3. ok 
4. ne kann man nich ... aber bei dir RLC version ... naja egal 

thx


----------



## ewoq (17. Februar 2005)

www.wildsau.com


----------



## mycorner (17. Februar 2005)

aso  
naja ich habe nicht vor mir ein alutech hardtail zu kaufen ...


----------



## bastelfreak (31. März 2005)

hallo
ich hab heut auch mein ddu cheap trick bekommen, bin so ein armer schüler und hatte das sonderangebot von alutech entdeckt(mit der gequetschten iscg aufnahme) is zwar nich meine traumlackierung, aber was soll man machen. 
is auf alle fälle ein geiler rahmen(ich komm aus der euphorie nich mehr raus) hab auch ein foto reingestellt.
fange grad erst an mir ein neues bike aufzubauen, weil mein altes geklaut wurde :-( naja wahr eh nich so zufrieden damit, is zwar viel stress und eine weile kein vernünftiges rad, aber es lohnt sich auf alle fälle.
ich hab auch noch ne frage, also ich möchte entweder veltec dh naben, oder xt und 20mm vorn(marzocchi) nehmen und dann mit singletracks. also zu welchem lrs würdet ihr mir raten??
und die zweite sache wären die bremsen, da schwanke ich zwischen saint(mit 6 lochscheiben), hayes hd, oder louise(die wären aber ein stückchen teuerer). dazu muss man aber sagen, ich fahre nich extrem lange abfahrten und vorallem nicht oft, da ich hier eh im flachen land wohne. das werden dann nur ma ausflüge sein und freeriden in die richtung. ich habe schon einige punkte zur entscheidung.
1.saint: sind sehr klein und dezent(was ich sehr gut finde, passen schön ans rad) nicht so bissig und haben größere probleme mit hitze
2.hayes:wären sehr günstig, sind eben 08/15
3.louise beste bremse unter den dreien nur ein stück teurer und es gibt auch sehr viele die die fahren

so ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

tschau bastelfreak


----------



## Wolle Dee-Lux (5. April 2005)

Bin recht angetan von dem Rahmen (auch vom Preis) und würde gern mal wissen wo beim Cheap Trick die Belastbarkeitsgrenzen liegen.

Hier im Thread wurde ja schon des öfteren von DH gesprochen und auch die Beschreibung bei BPO hört sich durchaus robust an:



> Gebaut wird dieser Rahmen für Freeride mit dem Hardtail.
> Auch bestens geeignet für DH und Dirt/Duell/ Urban/Street



Auf der Herstellerseite sieht das Ganze aber etwas anders aus:



> Einsatz_ Freeride, Dual, Biker X, Street, Fun
> 
> Das Cheap Trick ist eine preisgünstige Lösung für alle diejenigen, die auf ein DDU nicht verzichten möchten. Die Geometrie des Cheap Trick ist eigenständig und nicht identisch mit den anderen DDUs, denn sie ist mehr auf Allround ausgelegt. So lässt sich bei diesen Rahmen auch ein Umwerfer montieren. In Größe M ist der Rahmen bestens geeignet für den Enduro-Einsatz.



DH wird da halt garnicht erwähnt  .
Hat da vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen und wo würdet Ihr beim FR die Grenzen setzen?

Soll natürlich kein reines DH-Bike (und auch kein HC-Freerider) werden aber wär schon schön wenn mans ab und zu mal auf ne DH-Strecke mitnehmen könnt.

mfg Wolle


----------



## n`argon (26. April 2005)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen was das Cheap Trick für eine Kettenlinie hat bzw. was für ein (in meinem Fall Octalink 113 bzw. 118) Innenlager ich brauche ?
Und was für ein Umwerfer muss ich kaufen (Schellenmaß) ?


----------



## Moe (12. Mai 2005)

Huhu,

kennt ihr das "reeuber hände hoch!"? Zu sehen in der aktuellen mtb-rider. Wenn ich keinen knick in der Optik habe, ist das ein Cheap Trick.


----------



## Framekiller (12. Mai 2005)

Schau mal hier www.reuber-die-marke.de , ich denke deine Augen sind völlig in Ordnung   In braun schauts endgeil aus


----------



## ewoq (21. Juli 2005)

mein cheap trick freut sich übrigens mittlerweile über eine MRP System 3.

morgen gehts erstmal in die schweiz, testen was das teil wirklich aushält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (21. Juli 2005)

so ne kettenführung wär nicht schlecht fehlt bei mir noch.

hab mein CHEAP TRICK fett gepimpt.







+++ biller vom CHEAP TRICK +++

aber datt kommt auch noch


----------



## ewoq (21. Juli 2005)

sieht sehr hübsch aus !


----------



## appollo (22. Juli 2005)

das geht aber noch was in sachen pimpen   naja ihr werdet ess bald sehn    

grüüße


----------



## ewoq (23. Juli 2005)

was wiegen denn eure kisten ?


----------



## dantist (23. Juli 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> was wiegen denn eure kisten ?



hm, keine ahnung, aber (im vergleich zur wildsau) recht leicht. ich schätze so 14-15 kg, auf jeden fall ein ziemlich verspieltes gewicht. und das obwohl ich momentan wieder bmx-stahlkurbeln verbaut habe.

wie wärs mal mit einem aktuellen foto von deinem? und wie wars in der schweiz, wo warst du überhaupt?


----------



## ewoq (23. Juli 2005)

ich schätze meins auch auf etwa 14-15kg.

aktuelle bilder kann ich erst nach dem urlaub einstellen, da das rad momentan im bikeshop steht (mal komplett durchchecken lassen). geändert hat sich am rad aber sowieso nichts ausser der mrp system 3.

ich fahre montag oder dienstag nach arosa (www.arosa.ch). war bis jetzt nur im winter dort, mal sehn obs im sommer genausoviel spaß macht.


----------



## dantist (23. Juli 2005)

joa, ich denke 14-15 kg dürfte normal sein.

hmm, lecka arosa, da will ich schon lang mal hin. ein kollege von mir wohnt dort und schwärmt mir schon lange von dr dh-strecke dort, aber eben, ich habs leider noch nie geschafft.

bin auf jeden fall auf einen bericht und fotos gespannt. viel spass im urlaub


----------



## ewoq (24. Juli 2005)

hehe, danke dir!

ich hoffe das wetter spielt mit und das radl verträgt die ruppigen abfahrten. ich werde aber alles ausführlich mit bildern dokumentieren!

hier mal ein kleiner eindruck vom wanderurlaub meiner eltern in arosa letztes jahr:






kreigt man da lust auf biken oder wie ???


----------



## Framekiller (24. Juli 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> was wiegen denn eure kisten ?


Meins is auch endlich fertig mit nem Traumgewicht von 13kg geht ab wien Zäpfchen.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (24. Juli 2005)

hört sich recht leicht an. hast du ne teileliste da?


----------



## monkie (24. Juli 2005)

jungs helft mir ma bei der kabelverlegung, wie machen ohne kabelbinder??, und welche innenlagerlänge ist empfehlenswert, 113 mm?


----------



## Framekiller (24. Juli 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mal'n par Fotos,leider nur mit Handy aufgenommen hab grad die Digi Cam nich gefunden sorry aber erkennen kann man es grob. Fehlen auch grad Schaltzüge und so. Ne Box Guide wird auch dran kommen aber wie gesagt sind Teile die ich noch so rumliegen hatte und dafür schauts echt lecker aus. 

Rahmen: Alutech Cheap Trick mit Reuber gelabelt
Gabel: Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 2 
Bremsen: Magura Julie
Schaltung: Shimano LX/XT 
Laufräder: Mavic 317 Disc
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert
Kurbel: Shimano LX
Pedale: NC-17
Sattel:Flite
Griffe: Odi
Vorbau: Ritchey
Lenker: Funn
Steuersatz: Ritchey
Sattelstütze: extasy
Innenlager: Shimano LX Octa Link


----------



## appollo (24. Juli 2005)

bekomme unsre 4 cheap tricks am WE in todtnau beim KoB überreicht     

greetings


----------



## hannes<< (25. Juli 2005)

appollo schrieb:
			
		

> bekomme unsre 4 cheap tricks am WE in todtnau beim KoB überreicht
> 
> greetings




so langsam wissen wirs max 


chiaas


----------



## appollo (25. Juli 2005)

die säue kann man nicht oft genaug ins licht stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (25. Juli 2005)

ist das cheap trick für euch überhaupt eine SAU ?


----------



## Maui (25. Juli 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> ist das cheap trick für euch überhaupt eine SAU ?



nö SAU ist Sau und das CT ist wohl keins.  Aber mein CT u meine Sau verstehen sich ganz gut


----------



## appollo (26. Juli 2005)

sch*** egal, alles SAU GEIL


----------



## ewoq (30. Juli 2005)

so ich melde mich mal nach 4 tagen arosa mit einem aktuellen bild zurück ..






neu: mrp system 3

singletrack hinten wird gegen was stabileres getauscht, ist mir nämlich gleich am ersten tag ziemlich zerknickt. die roten decals sind ab, dafür kommen kleine schwarze mit weissem rand. sattel wird ein flite titanium, der alte ist einfach durch. vielleicht tausch ich noch die orangen mrp-rollen gegen schwarze.

ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass ich das teil ziemlich geil fährt, schön wendig und verspielt. an die grenzen ist es erst auf der dh-piste gekommen.


----------



## ewoq (3. August 2005)

neuer sattel ...


----------



## ewoq (8. August 2005)

wasn los leute, kein interesse mehr am thread ?


----------



## n`argon (8. August 2005)

Sieht (wie davor auch) guut aus !   
Vielleicht kommt mir ja irgendwann mal nen Cheap Trick ins Haus (mit ner roten Pike  ) - aber da vergeht schon noch nen bisschen Zeit...


----------



## ewoq (8. August 2005)

ah, ich dachte schon keiner schreibt mehr ^^

morgen hol ich die schwarzen aufkleber und hoffentlich auch die schwarzen rollen von der post ab. wenn hibike mal liefern würde hät ich auch endlich die hope klemme.

im moment überleg ich ob das X.9 und die PG 990 einem 105er mit RR-Kassette und Attack-Trigger weichen müssen. das lange schaltwerk is nich unbedingt von vorteil (warum kann sram kein kurzes anbieten???)

woran hängts denn bei dir?


----------



## Framekiller (8. August 2005)

Wo bleiben denn die vier cheap tricks von apollo? Erst alle heiß machen und dann gibbet nix zu sehen....................


----------



## n`argon (9. August 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> woran hängts denn bei dir?



Dass mein Rahmen, den ich bis zur Fertigstellung des CT fahren wollte, frühzeitig zu Bruch ging  - so dass ich zwischenzeitlich was anderes gekauft habe . ( siehe Gallerie )
Nun werde ich erstmal die ganzen Anbauteile kaufen und wenn das geschafft ist auf den Rahmen sparen . 
Nebenbei hab ich meine Sparsamkeit doch ziemlich überschätzt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## appollo (9. August 2005)

Beruhigung!  

es liegt nich an mir, sondern an "JÜ DIE KUH"     er hatte die rahmen bis zum KoB doch nicht fertig. und da ich diese 2 wochen ziehmlich beschäftigt bin, kümmer ich mich am montag drum. müssen ja leider jetz doch mit der post kommen   


also, es bleibt weiter spannend    aber ich stell euch pics rein, sobald was da is!

cya Max


----------



## ewoq (10. August 2005)

appollo schrieb:
			
		

> Beruhigung!
> 
> es liegt nich an mir, sondern an "JÜ DIE KUH"     er hatte die rahmen bis zum KoB doch nicht fertig. und da ich diese 2 wochen ziehmlich beschäftigt bin, kümmer ich mich am montag drum. müssen ja leider jetz doch mit der post kommen
> 
> ...



der könnte auch mal meine aufkleber schicken


----------



## ewoq (26. August 2005)

finale version:









(klicken für teileliste und bewertung)


----------



## fannat (31. August 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> finale version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was wiegtdas ding aufgebaut ? 
kann man es auch mit singelspeed fahren , und wasfür eine gabel ist das auf dem bild ?


----------



## ewoq (2. September 2005)

1) 14.6 kg
2) man kann jeden rahmen mit singlespeed fahren?! horizontale ausfallenden hat der rahmen allerdings nicht.
3) gabel is ne Z1 FR QR20 ETA 2004


----------



## fannat (3. September 2005)

ich kapier nicht wie man bei dem rahmen die leitungen verlegen soll ! 

ich möchte NOKONs verwenden aber da sind keine kabelstopper am rahmen sondern offene stellen für kabelbinder ..... 

weiss jemand wie man da tut auf den geraden stellen ? was kann ich da hernehmen zusammen mit nokons ?


----------



## ewoq (3. September 2005)

nokon verlängerungsset und dann durchgängig verlegen, alles andere is eh quatsch. am rahmen dann mit kabelbindern befestigen.


----------



## fannat (3. September 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> nokon verlängerungsset und dann durchgängig verlegen, alles andere is eh quatsch. am rahmen dann mit kabelbindern befestigen.


reicht denn so ein set für die ganzen geraden stellen ? 

das wird dann sicher am rahmen alles klappern mit so viel nokons 

und was gibt es ausserdem noch alles ?


----------



## ewoq (3. September 2005)

ich hab mir den liner als meterware zusätzlich bestellt, von den perlen reicht auch das was beim normalen set dabei ist. klappern tut da eigentlich nix.

wie was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fannat (3. September 2005)

können die perlen denn einfach so aufhören ?  ich dachte die müssen überall am liner draufsein und an den kabelstopperdingern enden ?!?


und wo kann man so ein verlängerungs zeug meterweise bestellen ? 

kann man stattdem auch einfache kabel mäntel nehmen ? die gibts einfacher im  laden zu kaufen ....


----------



## ewoq (3. September 2005)

1) du sollst ja auch durchgängig verlegen, vom trigger bis zum schaltwerk perlen.

2) auf der nokon homepage, ziemlich schneller versand.

3) nein, viel viel viel zu dick.


----------



## fannat (3. September 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> 1)
> 
> 3) nein, viel viel viel zu dick.




ich meinte für die geraden stellen unter dem rahmen anstelle der nokons ....als bremszuggegenhalter oder sowas...


----------



## ewoq (3. September 2005)

ich versteh nicht was du meinst? wieso bremszuggegenhalter? du fährst doch scheibenbremse ...

verleg doch einfach die nokons durchgängig und fertig.


----------



## fannat (4. September 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> ich versteh nicht was du meinst? wieso bremszuggegenhalter? du fährst doch scheibenbremse ...
> 
> verleg doch einfach die nokons durchgängig und fertig.



naja vielleicht heist es gar nicht bremszuggegenhalter ... ich würde einfach ein gewöhnlichen zugmantel mit endhülsen  an den geraden unter dem rahmen verlegen... und an den enden halt die nokons ... ich hoffe das klappt


----------



## ewoq (4. September 2005)

dann hast du aber kein geschlossenes system oder wie willst du den nokonliner in die normalen hüllen bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fannat (4. September 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> dann hast du aber kein geschlossenes system oder wie willst du den nokonliner in die normalen hüllen bekommen


nein , den nokonliner hab ich ja auch nicht vor in die normalen HÜllen zu stopfen ... ich hab mir gedacht dass ich an den enden das 6mm.  nokonstück drauflasse wo der liner ja aufhört , und in der mitte die normalen mäntel mit hülsen 

ich hab mir auch überlegt sowas zu verwenden für die geraden :http://www.bikestore.cc/catalog/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/38/products_id/5738


----------



## ewoq (4. September 2005)

ich versteh ehrlich gesagt den sinn nicht?


----------



## fannat (4. September 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> ich versteh ehrlich gesagt den sinn nicht?



der sinn ist dass ich nicht so viele nokonperlen habe


----------



## ewoq (4. September 2005)

dann kauf doch welche, ein nicht geschlossenes zugsystem an so einer art rad macht keinen sinn. ausserdem wird die schaltung nicht so gut funktionieren wie mit komplett nokon.


----------



## fannat (22. September 2005)

ich habe grösse "S" - weiss jemand was die maximale federweglänge man in diesen ramen verbauen kann damit der lenkwinkel noch stimmt ?


----------



## fannat (22. September 2005)

hallo ist da jemand ???


----------



## Rote-Locke (27. September 2005)

Moin fannat,

ausgelegt ist der Rahmen bis max. 130mm Federweg, mehr würde ich keinsfalls einbauen. Optimale Geometrie besonderes für Dirt ist bei einer Gabel mit ca. 100mm erreicht.

Erstma!


----------



## fannat (28. September 2005)

danke !  Rote-Locke


----------



## dantist (10. Oktober 2005)

So, hier das wohl letzte Bild meines Cheap Trick. Den Rahmen muss ich aus Zeit- und Platzgründen leider verkaufen und trenne mich nur ungern davon   







Grösser in meiner Galerie.


----------



## fannat (29. Oktober 2005)

hat man jetzt beim cheap trick die lenkrohrverstärkung umgestaltet ? wieso ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote-Locke (30. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

also wirklich umgestaltet nicht, was seit einiger Zeit verbaut wird, ist eine etwas eckigere Version mit Cablestops an der Seite, damit die Leitungen nicht am Gusset schleifen.

Erstma!


----------



## dantist (26. Januar 2006)

Ich muss das Thema mal wieder aufwärmen, da ich beim Wiederaufbau meines Cheap Tricks bin (wird nun doch nicht verkauft). Was ist bei dem Rahmen der maximal zulässige Federweg? Ich weiss, dass ich das irgendwo gelesen habe, finde es nun aber nicht. Da ich damit hauptsächlich kürzere Touren fahren will, möchte ich evtl. eine All Mountain 1 montieren, welche auf 130 mm Federweg eingestellt wird. Ist das noch verantwortbar?
Danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## Maui (26. Januar 2006)

also ich fahr in meinem CT eine Marzocchi Z1 Freeride 2 mit 130mm. und das passt bestens. fahr auch schonmal tourchen <20km.

so siehts aus





+++ noch mehr infos zu meinem CT


----------



## ewoq (26. Januar 2006)

130mm passt perfekt!

(ich fahre die Z1 FR ETA 130mm)


----------



## Kleinesopaten (22. Februar 2006)

könnte man auch ne federgabel mit 150mm verbauen? (z.b. drop off3 oder 66) oder wird das dann zu unstimmig?


----------



## Maui (22. Februar 2006)

Kleinesopaten schrieb:
			
		

> könnte man auch ne federgabel mit 150mm verbauen? (z.b. drop off3 oder 66) oder wird das dann zu unstimmig?



könnt schon aber ich würds net tun


----------



## Kleinesopaten (23. Februar 2006)

Danke!
Naja werd mich dann ma nach ner anderen gabel oder nem andern rahmen umsehn! wollt nähmlich eig schon n bissel mehr als 130mm fahren!
vll kann ja doch noch jemand was dazu sagen! danke


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (23. Februar 2006)

Tach,

Rock Shox Pike U-Turn, 95-140mm, 2250g, Steckachse!

Das wäre momentan mein Favorit ins Hardtail!
Kann sie mir leider momentan nicht leisten :-(


----------



## Kleinesopaten (23. Februar 2006)

Ja die wär genial! Hab mich allerdings doch für die drop off 3 von marzocchi mit 150mm entschieden, weil die mich 150 preiswerter kommt! Trotzdem danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobii (31. März 2006)

@dantist
also verkaufst du deinen rahmen doch nicht?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (30. Mai 2006)

Abend,
hätte da mal ein paar Fragen zum DDU CT

1. Muß man wirklich diesen Steuersatz nehmen 
   - wenn ja, wie hoch baut der??
2. Wie lang ist denn das Steuerrohr
3. Was für eine Innlagerbreite habt ihr verbaut 113mm oder 118mm

Hoffe mal, dass ich am Wochenende in Willingen so ein Gefährt bewundern (und vielleicht auch mal testen) darf


----------



## BenjaminB (26. Juni 2006)

meine allround-race-waffe.

rahmen in s, british racing green
rock shox revelation, shimano 105, hone bremsen(xt hebel), hone kurbeln, lenker/ vorbau fsa, 7 stück (bin ich verrückt?) maxxis reifen, alutech stütze/fizik
alutech steuersatz, laufräder kommen noch leichtere -> dt 340 + 5.1

auf den bilder mit schlechtwetter ausrüstung^^


----------



## Mr.A (27. Januar 2007)

hallo zusammen

wollt mal wissen ob`s cheap trick in M für meine Körpergr. ( 171cm ) auch
für längere Touren O.K. ist also von der oberrohrlänge / kettenstrebe her?
Spiele gerade mit dem gedanken mir ein allround hartheck aufzubauen...
Gabel würde entweder eine gebrauchte psylo oder all-mountain max. vllt. ne pike werden...

Gruß, alex


----------



## mani.r (27. Januar 2007)

bin 181 und kurble mit meinem auch den berg rauf. ab 180 wird es aber schon grenzwertig. bei 171 sollte es kein problem geben in gr. m
gabel ist bis 150mm freigegeben vom jürgen.


----------



## nippelspannner (28. Januar 2007)

dirt=mehr als 130 mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1337andreas (26. August 2007)




----------



## ALI BABA 089 (4. Juli 2008)

huhu, ich hab auch ein kleines ALUTECH....




14kg ...


----------



## bambusrad (29. Januar 2011)

Ich schände mal eine Leiche und erwecke sie mit einer kleinen Frage wieder zum Leben. Bei Körpergrösse 1,73 und Schrittlänge 82 wäre ja S oder M ideal. Denkt ihr L würde auch gehen? Der Unterschied zwischen den Grössen ist doch vorallem das Oberrohr und das könnte man mit einem kurzem Vorbau kompensieren?


----------



## Piefke (29. Januar 2011)

L ist definitiv zu groß.


----------



## Omegar (31. Januar 2011)

vor allem weil das Oberrohr perfekt passen sollte. Ein rad ist lang, auch wenn man einen 30mm vorbau verbaut! Ich bin 1,84m groß und fahre seit ewigkeiten ein 575mm Oberrohr. Wenn ich denn mal wirklich Tourenbike fahren will würde ich vieleicht ein 580mm Rohr nehmen aber definitiv nicht länger!
Also wäre für dich die M mehr als genung


----------



## Marina (2. Februar 2011)

Ich bin 1,68m und hatte ein M zum dirten/dhlern usw. war schon ein wenig groß für mich kleinen Stöpsel mit kurzen Beinen, denke das sollte bei dir mit etwas längeren Beinen und etwas höherer Köprergröße gut passen!


----------



## gemeinling (3. Februar 2011)

schön, dass es da schon einen threat gibt. ich möchte mir nach langem hin und her welches bike passt zu mir und kommt finanziel in frage auch ein alutech ddu ct freeride zulegen. das bike macht von der geo einen recht vielseitigen eindruck und mein cube ltd überfordere ich mitlerweile zu oft. trotzdem denke ich ist das alutech auch für touren zu gebrauchen.
die grundausstattung liest sich auch ganz gut oder gibt es eurer meinung nach sinnvolle updates?

bin auch etwas über 180 cm und habe eine 85 schritt. vom oberrohr bi ich bei meinem cube bei 580. ist mir aber in engen passagen vom handling her zu lang. wie ist die oberrohrlänge beim "m" model? 570?


----------



## Omegar (3. Februar 2011)

Das CT in M hat ein 575er Oberrohr. Bei den Parts musst du mal schaunen welchen einsatzzweck du bevorzugst. Ich denke mit dem Rad ist sehr viel möglich... Ich werd es mir hoffentlich bald als Hardtail-Downhiller aufbauen. Dafür wirds auf jeden Fall passen, wen ich mir die Geometrie so anschaue...


----------



## Marina (11. Februar 2011)

ja, dafür isses auf jedenfall top, 150mm-Gabel rein und ab gehts. War ne saugeile Maschine, selbst in Wildbad!


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Februar 2011)

gemeinling schrieb:


> schön, dass es da schon einen threat gibt. ich möchte mir nach langem hin und her welches bike passt zu mir und kommt finanziel in frage auch ein alutech ddu ct freeride zulegen. das bike macht von der geo einen recht vielseitigen eindruck und mein cube ltd überfordere ich mitlerweile zu oft. trotzdem denke ich ist das alutech auch für touren zu gebrauchen.
> die grundausstattung liest sich auch ganz gut oder gibt es eurer meinung nach sinnvolle updates?
> 
> bin auch etwas über 180 cm und habe eine 85 schritt. vom oberrohr bi ich bei meinem cube bei 580. ist mir aber in engen passagen vom handling her zu lang. wie ist die oberrohrlänge beim "m" model? 570?



Also DDU ist schon ein klasse Rahmen und er ist ein super Allrounder Ich fahre jetzt mein Hände Hoch=Alutech DDU schon seit 4 Jahren als Arbeitsfahrrad tagtäglich und es wird wahrlich nicht geschont Das Bike macht einfach nur Laune und du kannst *alles* damit machen. Ich sage eigentlich immer: Das Bike kann alles, nur beim Fahrer könnte es ein paar Defizite geben Bei deiner Größe würde ich den L-Rahmen nehmen. Also mit Jürgens Komplettangebot kannst du nichts verkehrt machen. Ist alles dran 
Hier ist noch ein Bild von meinem Aufbau:



Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (1. März 2011)

Mein neues DH- bzw Stadt-Ferkel! Alutech DDU-CT in Größe M mit RS Totem Solo-Air DH mit 160mm Singlespeed (32-13)


----------



## Ripgid (5. März 2011)

ich hätt da auch noch eins.. mein tourenferkel


----------



## WilliWildsau (5. März 2011)

Beide klasse und das Tourenferkel mit der Durolux macht sicher ordentlich Spaß auf der Tour
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Ripgid (5. März 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Beide klasse und das Tourenferkel mit der Durolux macht sicher ordentlich Spaß auf der Tour
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



danke.. muss mich noch dran gewöhnen, bin vorher nur meinen pudel gefahren. Duro läuft aber noch nicht optimal und die Code R ist etwas too much für das CT.


----------



## Heili (6. März 2011)

Das Rot ist eindeutig die geilste Farbe


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (12. Juni 2011)

Omegar schrieb:


> Mein neues DH- bzw Stadt-Ferkel! Alutech DDU-CT in Größe M mit RS Totem Solo-Air DH mit 160mm Singlespeed (32-13)




Puh, die Totem am Hardtail sieht ja brutal aus! Dies hier ist prinzipiell nicht ganz unähnlich, aber eher in dezentem Schwarz gehalten. Rahmengröße XXXL :


----------



## MZNinja (10. Juli 2011)

Will mir auch ein DDU Freeride zulegen, um bissle Touren, v.a. aber Freeride damit zu fahren. Ist hier irgendjemand auch 1,92m oder so groß und kann mir sagen ob ich eher L oder XL nehmen soll? Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden!


----------



## maxxis95 (28. Juli 2011)

guten abend hat hier jemand ahnung mit welcher übersetzung man das ddu mit singel spedd fahren kann weil ich fahre das gerade mit 38/16 und das passt nicht so gut. kann mir da jemand weiter helfen. Danke!!!!!


----------



## lomo (29. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen. 2:1 ist eigentlich die Übersetzung, die die meisten Singlespeeder im MTB-Bereich fahren; damit kommt man in den Bereichen der deutschen Mittelgebirge locker (fast) überall hoch. Wenn man noch nicht so fit ist, kann man natürlich etwas kürzer als 2:1 fahren.
Aber 38:16 ist schon ein Wort ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxis95 (29. Juli 2011)

ja ich suche aber was wo die kette dann auch mal sitzt meine ist entweder zu locker oder zu fest


----------



## maxxis95 (30. Juli 2011)

oder habt ihr alle verschiebare ausfallenden


----------



## Quernix (16. September 2011)

@williwildsau and all:
Passt der Minion 2,5 problemlos in das CT, oder ist das ein Kompromiss?
Jürgen meine ich solle die horizontalen Ausfallenden nehmen, wenn ich so breite Reifen fahren will.


----------



## jokomen (16. September 2011)

Ich fahre da sogar 2.6 Ardent drin....


----------



## Quernix (16. September 2011)

Jetzt erinnere ich mich. Jürgen meinte, das wird mit dem Umwerfer vorne knapp. Fährst du mehrfach?


----------



## jokomen (16. September 2011)

Quasi einfach  Ne Hammerschmidt ist drin, damit gibt es keine Probleme.
Zumindestens bis jetzt nicht. Bei den 2.6ern Ardent ist so ca. 5mm Luft bis zum Rahmen. Bei Schlammpassagen könnte das evt. eng werden. Daher nehme ich die Konfiguration nur, wenn es trocken ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (16. September 2011)

Quernix schrieb:


> Jetzt erinnere ich mich. Jürgen meinte, das wird mit dem Umwerfer vorne knapp. Fährst du mehrfach?



Genau das ist das Problem Sonst bekommst du ihn ohne Probleme rein, aber ich persönlich finde 2,5 muss nicht sein Ein 2,35 reicht für alles vollkommen aus und macht weniger Fummelei


----------



## Beorn (3. Oktober 2011)

Weiß jemand von euch, bei welcher Einbauhöhe die Winkelangaben im Alutech pdf zum CT gemessen sind?


----------



## mueslimann (5. Oktober 2011)

Soweit ich weiß beim Minimalfederweg von 100mm (bzw der dabei ülbichen Einbaulänge)


----------



## Beorn (6. Oktober 2011)

Also bin ich mit meiner 120mm Reba schon gut dabei. Gut zu wissen! Vielen Dank!


----------



## der-gute (23. November 2011)

gibts das Cheap Trick eigentlich auch mit 1.5 Steuerrohr?


----------



## jokomen (24. November 2011)

Frag doch einfach den Jürgen. Gegen Aufpreis schweisst der das genauso, wie Du es möchtest. Mir hat er auch alle Sonderlocken erfüllt.


----------



## der-gute (24. November 2011)

Zu Zeit hat der Jü mit den vielen Fanes-Bestellern genug zu tun...

Hast du 1.5 im CT?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. November 2011)

Tach liebe CT Gemeinde,

ich brauch noch einen Steuersatz und hab mit erschrecken die Preise der von Alutech genannten gesehen.

Hat jemand einen guten Alternativtipp?!


----------



## mueslimann (28. November 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Tach liebe CT Gemeinde,
> 
> ich brauch noch einen Steuersatz und hab mit erschrecken die Preise der von Alutech genannten gesehen.
> 
> Hat jemand einen guten Alternativtipp?!



Sag das mal konkreter. Mir fällt spontan der Acros für etwa 75 ein, kanntest Du den und er war Dir immer noch zu teuer? Es gibt eben nicht so viele Steuersätze mit 22mm oder mehr Einpresstiefe.


----------



## salamikka (28. November 2011)

Saluti Cheap Tricker,

bei der Suche nach einer Trainingsalternative zum Trialmoped bin ich schon vor Längerm über´s Cheap Trick gestolpert. Das Kompletangebot für das "Freeride" gefällt mir schon ganz gut. Da ich aber nicht so gerne "Ungesehen" bestelle, wollte ich mal die Frage in die Runde werfen:
Wohnt jemand mit einem Alutech Cheap Trick (Rahmengröße "M" oder "L") in der Näheren Umgebung von Ingolstadt (bis ca. 100Km Umkreis) bei dem ich mal Probesitzen darf?
Wie schon geschrieben, ich möchte mit dem Bike:
A) a bisserl Trialmäßig rumhüpfen
B) auch noch Touren bis ca. 80 Km mit bis zu 1500 - 2000Hm fahren können........wobei ich mir bei den Geometrieangaben auf der Alutech Houmpäitsch nicht sicher bin ob das mit nem Cheap Trick "Freeride" überhaupt Sinn macht???????.............in dieser Beziehung bin ich allerdings sehr Leidensfähig.

Und weil ich jetzt schon mal dabei bin: Thema Rahmengröße.................ich bin 182cm Groß und hab´ne Schrittlänge von 84cm. Ich denke das ich mit nem "L" Rahmen auf Dauer Glücklicher sein werde, gerade für meinen angedachten Verwendungszweck "B"????

Gruß vom Mikka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (28. November 2011)

Hallo Mikka!
Ich glaube das DDU ist genau das Richtige für Dich Ich fahre den Rahmen jetzt seit 2007 im Dauereinsatz und er ist für mich ein absoluter Allrounder, der eigentlich zu meinem stillen Liebling geworden ist. Hart im nehmen und total wendig Mit einer 400er Sattelstütze z.B.NC17 Empire Pro(ca.30) und in Größe L hast du da ein klasse Bike und ich kenne etliche, die das auch sagen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Nill (28. November 2011)

salamikka schrieb:


> Rahmengröße.................ich bin 182cm Groß und hab´ne Schrittlänge von 84cm. Ich denke das ich mit nem "L" Rahmen auf Dauer Glücklicher sein werde,
> Gruß vom Mikka




Bei mir gleiche "Daten" und ich bin ein M gefahren. Auf Dauer wäre ich auch glücklicher mit einem L gewesen! 

M war super zum Dirten(bin mehr Pumptrack gefahren) aber habe auch EIN MAL eine 116 km Tour damit gemacht ---> Und hier zeigte sich das ich mit einer L besser bedient gewesen wäre ! musste bei M eine 480mm Stütze fahren.

Ansonsten schließ ich mich der Aussage meines Vorredners an. 
Leider habe ich meins verkauft bin aber immer heimlich am schauen ob ich noch mal ein günstigen L Rahmen bekomme 

Gruß Nill
Ps: der Pudel rockt aber auch genug


----------



## salamikka (28. November 2011)

Servus Williwildsau,

Du hast mich jetzt auf die Idee überhaut gebracht: mit Deinen "Grüßen aus dem Pott"
Dortmund - Reuber Händehoch................der Rahmen ist doch sehr Ähnlich bzw. Baugleich?!?!?!?
Ich bin übernächste Woche, also ab dem 12.12. für 4 Tage in Dortmund, evtl. kann ich das Probesitzen ja auf Deinem HT-Freeride machen, was meinst Du?

Gruß vom Mikka


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. November 2011)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Sag das mal konkreter. Mir fällt spontan der Acros für etwa 75 ein, kanntest Du den und er war Dir immer noch zu teuer? Es gibt eben nicht so viele Steuersätze mit 22mm oder mehr Einpresstiefe.



Hi,
danke erstmal für deine Antwort! Genauer bedeutet das was du schriebst, die entsprechenden Steuersätze sind recht teuer. Der von Dir genannte Acros ist noch ok aber auch schon alles andere als günstig. Ist ja alles ok, das wusste ich ja vorher, dachte nur vielleicht, dass jemand hier einen Tipp hat, der etwas preisgünstiger ausfällt.


----------



## mueslimann (29. November 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke erstmal für deine Antwort! Genauer bedeutet das was du schriebst, die entsprechenden Steuersätze sind recht teuer. Der von Dir genannte Acros ist noch ok aber auch schon alles andere als günstig. Ist ja alles ok, das wusste ich ja vorher, dachte nur vielleicht, dass jemand hier einen Tipp hat, der etwas preisgünstiger ausfällt.




Vielleicht gibt es den auch. Nur ich kenne ihn nicht, habe mich für den Acros entschieden. 
Es gibt, soweit ich das richtig im Kopf habe, noch etwas von Syncros und Chris King in der Länge. Ersterer könnte marginal günstiger sein als der Acros. Könnte auch sein, dass es noch irgendwelche "NoName" Taiwansachen gibt. Schau da einfach mal die einschlägigen "umlabel-Firmen" durch, wie sie alle heißen...


----------



## der-gute (29. November 2011)

hat jetzt eigentlich jemand ein CT mit 1.5 Steuerrohr?


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. November 2011)

salamikka schrieb:


> Servus Williwildsau,
> 
> Du hast mich jetzt auf die Idee überhaut gebracht: mit Deinen "Grüßen aus dem Pott"
> Dortmund - Reuber Händehoch................der Rahmen ist doch sehr Ähnlich bzw. Baugleich?!?!?!?
> ...



Hallo Mikka!
Ich weiß nicht ob du die Private Nachricht gelesen hast, aber ich schreibe es hier auch nochmal. Wenn du in Dortmund bist, komm einfach vorbei
Brauchst dich einfach nur vorher melden
Gruß Jens!


----------



## salamikka (30. November 2011)

Saluti Jens,

danke für das Angebot.
Wenn ich übernächste Woche in DO bin melde ich mich bei Dir.

Gruß vom Mikka


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Dezember 2011)

Nabend Leute,

ich muss nochmals wegen des Steuersatzes nerven. 

Folgende Frage: So wie ich las, muss in das CT ein Steursatz mit der Einpresstiefe von 25 mm, sonst erlischt die Garantie. Ist das so richtig?
Ich möchte das Alutech nicht im Bikepark oder sehr hart rannehmen, reicht da nicht auch ein anderer mit weniger Einpresstiefe? Der Grund ist echt der Preis. Ich möchte das Radl nutzen um damit zur Arbeit zu kommen, als Winterrad und als kleines Übungsgerät auf dem Pumptrack usw.
Was haben die CTricker hier im Forum denn für Steursätze verbaut, alle so sündteure Dinger wie den CK oder das Teil von Alutech selber? Gern auch per PM, falls jemand Bedenken hat, offen über seine Garantieverstöße zu reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (6. Dezember 2011)

Verbaut habe ich den X-Long von Alutech....

Du sprichst jetzt noch von zur Arbeit kommen und Winterbike, das wird sich ändern  Investier das bisschen Geld (301 wird auch nicht günstig gewesen sein) und du hast nen grundsoliden Bock (sowieso) und ausserdem 5 Jahre Garantie

Gruß Sven 

PS: wieso geht hier eigentlich so wenig  im Fanes Fred gehts ja richtig ab, also los postet mal wieder bisschen was ....

Ich mach den Anfang


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Dezember 2011)

Hey Sven,

danke für die Antwort! Also an genau das hab ich auch gedacht, was das 301 usw. angeht. Mich schreckt halt grad noch die Investition ab, aber es wäre tatsächlich an der falschen Stelle gespart. Und wenn ich einen anderen, halbwegs vernünftigen Stuersatz nehmen würd, dann wären es auch 50 Euro, statt 100 oder vielleicht 75 für den Acros.

Da ich das Radl aber grad aufbaue und ich mich selber etwas zurücknehmen möchte bei den Investitionen  dachte ich halt, dass man genau da etwas einsparen könnt. Aber wie ich bei Dir sehe, kann man ja auch mal ne schicke Französin ins CT stecken 
Gefällt!!


----------



## der-gute (6. Dezember 2011)

ich würde einfach bis der rahmen kommt nach ner alternative suchen

grade jetzt in der rabatt-adventszeit

vielleicht gints ja auch einen guten gebrauchten?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/445948/cat/29
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/445900/cat/29
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/444640/cat/29

ich vergass, das es ja eher 1 1/8 is:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/445001/cat/29

is der rahmen denn lieferbar?


----------



## mueslimann (6. Dezember 2011)

Die verlinkten Steuersätze passen aber alle nicht, das ist schon klar oder? Auch der 1 1/8" Reset ist die Variante mit kurzer Einpresstiefe.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Dezember 2011)

ja, das ginge auch! Ich glaub im Bikemarkt bekommt man eher nicht diese komischen Dinger mit der großen Einpresstiefe. Oder ist das gängig?

Aber ist auch egal..., ich bestell, glaub ich, den von Acros und dann ist gut. Diese Sucherei find ich nämlich nerviger und mir fehlt dafür die Lust und Zeit.

Ich hab meinen CT aus dem Lagerverkauf vom Jürgen. An meinem sind kleine Lackschäden am Hinterbau, die aber völlig in Ordnung gehen.


----------



## der-gute (6. Dezember 2011)

dann haste ja wirklich keine Zeit für die Suche ;-)

was für ne Gabel kommt da rein?

eigentlich ist ja nur die untere Einpresstiefe entscheidend, dort wird der Hebel der Gabel auf den Rahmen übertragen.

Ich würd ja persönlich die Finger von Acros lassen - für nen Steuersatz mit Plastikkonus oben zu teuer...

schon mal bei Hope geschaut? den fahr ich im Fanes...
OK, Hope fällt aus ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Dezember 2011)

Haha..., ne die ungeduldigen haben nur Augen für Paypal, damits schnell geht 

Ich hab mir den Rahmen eigentlich so gekauft, mit dem Gedanken, dass der ganz in Ruhe aufgebaut wird. Habe aber wieder gemerkt, dass ich dafür der falsche bin. Ich würd mir besser Kompletträder kaufen bei meiner Geduld...

Ich würd ja den Jürgen mal fragen wegen der Einpresstiefe, aber der kann ja eigentlich garnichts anderes sagen, als das was er in seine Gewährleistungsbedingungen schreibt.

Als Gabel hab ich günstig eine 120 Recon zur Hand. Eigentlich wollte ich ne Pike aber die gabs dort nicht, wo ich den Großeinkauf tätigte.


----------



## Mr.Sound (6. Dezember 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Hey Sven,
> 
> danke für die Antwort! Also an genau das hab ich auch gedacht, was das 301 usw. angeht. Mich schreckt halt grad noch die Investition ab, aber es wäre tatsächlich an der falschen Stelle gespart. Und wenn ich einen anderen, halbwegs vernünftigen Stuersatz nehmen würd, dann wären es auch 50 Euro, statt 100 oder vielleicht 75 für den Acros.
> 
> ...



Also das rum suchen hat mich irgendwann auch genervt und ich hab einfach tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen.... suchen kostet auch zeit und nerven. Muss halt jeder selber Wissen! 

Danke fürs Kompliment  ja die schicke Französin macht ihre Sache auch sehr gut, ist "nur" ne 140er . 

Gruß Sven

PS: gleich mal ein Bild vom Rahmen machen.... hier müssen Bilder her  gilt auch für mueslimann


----------



## der-gute (6. Dezember 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Haha..., ne die ungeduldigen haben nur Augen für Paypal, damits schnell geht
> 
> Ich hab mir den Rahmen eigentlich so gekauft, mit dem Gedanken, dass der ganz in Ruhe aufgebaut wird. Habe aber wieder gemerkt, dass ich dafür der falsche bin. Ich würd mir besser Kompletträder kaufen bei meiner Geduld...
> 
> ...



also bei 120mm vorne würde ich mir wegen der Einpresstiefe keine Sorgen machen. Die hat ja nur mäßig viel Hebel in Richtung Rahmen.
Falls du irgendwann ne günstige 140-160er Gabel schiesst, würd ich mir ne  einzelne untere Lagerschale von Reset dazu kaufen. Oben is es ja eigentlich egal...haste keinen 1 1/8 Steuersatz mehr rumfahren zum ertsmal testen? (beim nächsten Gehalt kaufste sowieso dann nen Steelset oder nen Reset ;-])


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Dezember 2011)

hahaha! Ey, setz mir doch nicht so ne Floh ins Ohr mit dem Stuersatz im Zusammenhang mit dem Gehalt! Gab doch grad erst Weihnachtsgeld und das CT schreit im Keller quasi nach Staaaaahhhhhl...

Einen Stuersatz hab ich noch, aber ich glaub, das ist ein Semi Dingsbums.

Wann kommt Dein CT?


----------



## der-gute (6. Dezember 2011)

mal sehn, mal sehn


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. Dezember 2011)

@schulte69
ich habe seit 4 Jahren den hier drin und er verrichtet klaglos seinen Dienst Ist auch mein Arbeitsbike und muss seit über 5 Jahren tagtäglich einstecken und hat sich bis heute noch nicht beschwert Ich liebe dieses Bike Mach dir mal nicht soviele Gedanken, die Produkte funktionieren eigentlich alle. Deswegen habe ich ja auch bei meinem Tourenbike eine Durolux verbaut. Mir reichts und ich schone mein Material ganz sicher nicht
Gruß Jens!


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2011)

ich denk ja schon seit ner Weile über ein CT oder D422 nach.

leider bin ich ja nicht unerheblich groß 

was meint ihr, könnte Jü ein größeres D422 bauen?
eines, das mindestens der Größe L entspricht?

ich hab auf kleinen Rädern immer das Problem, das bei zu nah an den Beinen stehendem Lenker das Ganze mit mir ziemlich unbalanciert wird.
durch die ultrakurze Distanz verlier ich schnell das Gleichgewicht nach vorne, wenn ich bremse.
daher ein D422 in mindestens L

is sowas möglich?


----------



## Mr.Sound (9. Dezember 2011)

Beim CT kannste auf jeden Fall Höhe M und Länge L nehmen, ob das beim D422 genauso geht weiß ich nicht vermute es aber mal stark. Einfach mal beim Jü anrufen oder ne E-Mail schicken. 

Wie Groß biste denn ? 

Gruß Sven


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich denk ja schon seit ner Weile über ein CT oder D422 nach.
> 
> leider bin ich ja nicht unerheblich groß
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, wenn einer deinen Wünschen nachgehen kann, dann Jürgen
Es geht halt nichts über den persönlichen Kontakt und er kann dir immer noch am besten sagen, was möglich ist
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2011)

nur sollte man ihn nur nerven, wenn es konkret is...

daher frag ich hier.

macht ein grösseres D422 sinn für 196cm als "Spielzeug"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann nur vom CT berichten, bei mir 1,83m mit gr. M. Genau das was du sagst mit dem Knie gerne mal dem Lenker und Vorbau zu nahe kommen kenne ich . Welches Einsatzgebiet schwebt dir vor ? Only 4x oder eben doch ab und zu mal noch ne Tour oder ähnliches ? 

Da du 13cm mehr länge hast wird vermutlich bei dir mit einem Standard L Rahmen das selbe Problem sein wie bei mir mit dem M. Nur mal um dir bisschen was zur Größe näher zu bringen. 

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand mit einem D422 und kann dazu was sagen... 

Gruß Sven


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2011)

ich hab für Tour ein Argon FR

das d422soll nur zum spass und spiel sein.
wenn man damit noch zur strecke kommt, auch gut.

ich meine, wenn ich von "kurz und unbalanciert" spreche,
nicht das mir die knie im sitzen an den lenker schlagen.

ich finde nur, das ich im stehen so in etwa wie ein katzenbuckel aussehe.
der lenker is nicht weit genug weg, um ne gescheite position mittig aufm rad zu finden.
entweder der arsch wandert nach hinten zum ausgleich,
oder ich hab ne tendenz nach vorne zu kippen.

d422 mit 600er Oberrohr - ich bin halt gross, das kann ich nicht kaschieren ;-)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Dezember 2011)

Guter, ich bin 190 gross und hab das CT in L. Ich werd mal berichten wie es ist, denn ich hab genau die gleiche Befürchtung gehabt, wie Du. Ich möcht das Rad auch zum üben und mal ne kleine Tour, wenns möglich ist (wenn nicht, dann auch nicht schlimm). Ich wollte was handliches aber wenn man da so drauf trohnt, dann fänd ichs auch blöde.


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2011)

Super!

zum Thema "thronen"
mir gehts ja hauptsächlich ums Fahren im Stand.
da hab ich bedenken...
Sitzend geht auf das 301 in M meiner Freundin ;-)

Wie gesagt, Sattel muss nicht in meine astronomische Höhe gehen
ich will was handliches für 4x, Pumptrack usw.
meine anderen Böcke sind halt bei XL eeeeeelend lang

ich verfolge das Thema d422 "L" weiter.
die Holde bekommt ja im Frühjahr ein schickes Hardtail in M
da kann ich auch testen, was so möglich is...

"mach es zu deinem Projekt!"

[yt=Mach es zu deinem Projekt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPNYr3u8H8c[/yt]


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Dezember 2011)

Alex, dann decken sich unsere Ansprüche an das Hardttail recht gut. Ich kann das ganz gut nachvollziehen was Du meinst, Mit trohnen meinte ich auch das stehende, erhabene. Man kann vieles durch Gewichtsverlagerung ausgleichen, aber wenn der Hebel zu lang ist durch den hohen Katzenbuckelschwerpunkt, dann schaukelt man schon ganz ordentlich. Das macht dann keinen Sinn, da hast Du absolut recht!

Ich hoffe, ich hab das CT schnell fertig, dann kann ich Dir mehr sagen (als Laie). Ich hatte mit dem Jürgen Schlender gesprochen, bevor ich mir das Rad bestellte. Ich schwankte zwischen L und XL Rahmen. Dann sagte er, dass das L die kleine, handliche Variante wäre und hoffentlich passen sollte.
Der Rainer525 (kein Vergleich natürlich..., aber...) fährt sein 301 ja in M und ist ähnlich groß wie ich, soweit ich weiss. Alles wilde Theorie aber als Anhaltspunkt taugts ja schon ein wenig.


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2011)

der Rainer is ja auch ein Phänomen

den wollt ich sowieso fragen, wie die Geo seines Rainsco-Hardtails aussieht ;-)


----------



## Pilatus (9. Dezember 2011)

würde eventuel den hier verkaufen. ist größe L oder XL:






mit mir (L=193cm) drauf:












Weit länger als die üblichen Dirtrahmen. Aber noch nicht lang genug um wie ein Panzer zu wirken. und Bocksteif!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Dezember 2011)

Nahend zusammen,

Nachdem ich alle wegen des Steuersatzes genervt habe, hier nun das erste schlechte Handy Bild.
Bin gespannt auf die erste Fahrt, ich brauche aber noch ne Sattelklemme und muss die Bremsleitung kürzen.


----------



## der-gute (23. Dezember 2011)

Nice!

Ich hab mir inzwischen was AtomSicheres gegönnt.

Zum Testen, ob mir diese Klasse Bikes zusagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (23. Dezember 2011)

falls jemand von euch Interesse hat, muss mein CT leider veräußern:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=453410


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Nice!
> 
> Ich hab mir inzwischen was AtomSicheres gegönnt.
> 
> Zum Testen, ob mir diese Klasse Bikes zusagt...



Nabend, das soll heißen?


----------



## mueslimann (23. Dezember 2011)

Ein Nukeproof?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Dezember 2011)

Nabend,

hier mal ein schlechtes Bild ausm Keller meines CTs. Fehlt nur noch die Kettenführung.


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2011)

moin Karsten

meins darf ich hier ja net zeigen, es wäre aber in meinem Album...leider nur "bewegt"


----------



## Ripgid (14. Januar 2012)

Mal wieder ein Bild von meinem frisch geputzten Trecker.




(Rahmen und Sattelstütze stehen zum Verkauf)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (18. Januar 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Bild von meinem frisch geputzten Trecker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde es optisch immer noch Hammer und schade, dass du dich von dem Rahmen trennst.
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Ripgid (18. Januar 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Ich finde es optisch immer noch Hammer und schade, dass du dich von dem Rahmen trennst.
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



Danke!
Ist ja auch an sich nen schöner Rahmen, nur fühle ich mich auf einem Fully wohler. Man wird ja auch nicht jünger  Mein Fanes ist schon bestellt


----------



## Schmu (25. Januar 2012)

Hi,
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein "so it all" Hardtail aufzubauen, mit dem ich auch mal im den bikepark gehen kann. Soll allerdings eher zum Touren sein...
nun zu meiner frage: bin 1,89m groß und habe SL 89cm jetzt wollt ich wissen, ob mir L noch passen wurde oder eher xl da längeres oberrohr. Hab eigentlich am meisten Angst das bei dem kurzen sattelrohr meine kindshock zu kurz ist, da ich sie bei meinem stumpjumper mit 48er sitzrohr schon bis zum Anschlag draussen hab. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?  Würde mich sehr über ein paar hilfreiche Tips.


----------



## Ripgid (25. Januar 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein "so it all" Hardtail aufzubauen, mit dem ich auch mal im den bikepark gehen kann. Soll allerdings eher zum Touren sein...
> nun zu meiner frage: bin 1,89m groß und habe SL 89cm jetzt wollt ich wissen, ob mir L noch passen wurde oder eher xl da längeres oberrohr. Hab eigentlich am meisten Angst das bei dem kurzen sattelrohr meine kindshock zu kurz ist, da ich sie bei meinem stumpjumper mit 48er sitzrohr schon bis zum Anschlag draussen hab. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?  Würde mich sehr über ein paar hilfreiche Tips.



Bin 1,87m groß und kam mit einem L Rahmen ganz gut zurecht. Schrittlänge müsste ich jetzt mal nachmessen. Meine Kindshock in 385mm länge war da allerdings schon fast an der Grenze (siehe Foto in Post #317). Hat aber gepasst und Touren waren damit kein Problem. Bei Interesse, mein L-Rahmen ist noch da


----------



## Schmu (25. Januar 2012)

Hmmm, das könnten genau die 2cm sein,diedie stütze dann zu kurz ist 
Wäre super wenn mal deine SL nachmessen könntest. Ich weiß das dein Rahmen noch da ist, steh aber auf knall schwarze bikes  trotzdem danke...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Januar 2012)

Hi Schmu,

eine ähnliche Überlegung wie Du hatte ich auch! Selbes Problem: Groß und lange Hachsen...

Ich bin 190 groß und habe eine SL von 93. Ich habe das CT mittlerweile in L und nehme das her für alles. Mir gings aber in erster Linie um ein verspieltes, kleines Rad und keine Tourenmaschine. Meine 400er Stütze ist klar am Anschlag, ich fahre was den Einschub angeht, unter der Empfehlung von Alutech, also ist eine 450er sinnvoller um nicht die Garantie zu riskieren, wie ich es tue.

Ich muss ganz klar sagen: Um mal zur Arbeit zu fahren oder ne kleine Tour mit 20 km ists ok, alles andere wird mühsam! da ist mir der Rahmen zu klein. Zu Übungszwecken, Bikepark oder Pumptrack ists super, alles andere: XL!


----------



## Schmu (25. Januar 2012)

Super, vielen Dank für die Antwort, denke auch das ich auf Nummer sicher geh und n xl nehme. Lieber nen 50er Vorbau, finde ich eh schicker. Meint ihr der Jürgen schweisst mir das tapered. Steuerrohr vom Fanes hin, dann könnte ich die Lyrik von nen Kumpel fahren...


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Januar 2012)

du kannst dir auch beim L das Sattelrohr verlängern lassen?!
(je nach dem welches Oberrohr dir besser passt?!)
ich denke Taperedsteuerrohr macht er, Kumpel hat damals ein 1.5 bestellt, ging problemlos...

einfach den Jü anfragen


----------



## Schmu (25. Januar 2012)

Ja ich ich glaub es ist echt das beste wenn ich mal den Jürgen direkt anfrage. Vielen Dank auf jedenfalls fur die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Ripgid (25. Januar 2012)

Schmu schrieb:


> Hmmm, das könnten genau die 2cm sein,diedie stütze dann zu kurz ist
> Wäre super wenn mal deine SL nachmessen könntest. Ich weiß das dein Rahmen noch da ist, steh aber auf knall schwarze bikes  trotzdem danke...



so, hab nochmal nachgemessen, SL liegt bei 88/89 + Schuhsohlenhöhe FiveTen. Kindshock ginge auch noch nen cm mehr, dann ist aber wirklich grenze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (25. Januar 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> so, hab nochmal nachgemessen, SL liegt bei 88/89 + Schuhsohlenhöhe FiveTen. Kindshock ginge auch noch nen cm mehr, dann ist aber wirklich grenze!



Vielen dank fürs nachmessen, denke mittlerweile wirklich das mir L zu grenzwertig ist und das es doch ein XL Rahmen wird mit normaler Geo und nem tapered Steuerrohr,  damit ich mit integriertem Steuersatz die Lyrik fahren kann ohne das sich die Winkel im Vergleich zur 150er Gabel verändern und noch gut uphill tauglich ist...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Februar 2012)

finale Version


----------



## Tribal84 (10. Februar 2012)

servus,
ich bin 1,85m und naja ich suche was zum pumptrack fahren und bissle dirten.
kann ich da sorglos nen ct kaufen und ne pike mit 130mm rein machen?


----------



## Machiavelli (10. Februar 2012)

Sehe nichts, was dagegen spricht.


----------



## pommes5 (16. Februar 2012)

Größe 1,83 Schrittlänge 83 cm. M oder L? 150er Gabel, Enduroausrichtung, keine Hüpfkiste.


----------



## Mr.Sound (16. Februar 2012)

Ich bin zwar auch 1,83m aber habe etwas mehr Schrittlänge. Nimm den L. Ich hab mir eher eine Spaßkiste zusammengebaut und daher M genommen. 

@schulte69: wie schon im Album gesagt richtig gut geworden, gefällt 

Und gleich noch ein Bild  





Gruß Sven


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Februar 2012)

Immer wieder klasse und die Bilder dazu auch


----------



## Mr.Sound (16. Februar 2012)

Danke dir, dein Reuber ist auch immer nett anzusehen  

Gruß Sven


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Februar 2012)

Moin Sven,

danke für die Blumen! Das Radl macht auch echt richtig Spaß! Muss mich zwar erstmal an ein HT gewöhnen aber das  machts ja irgendwie aus. Ich war am Wochenende auf dem örtlichen Pumptrack und da hat das CT schon mächtig Laune gemacht!

Schönes Foto! Nutzt Du das 50er 1.8er von Canon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (16. Februar 2012)

Einfach nicht mehr auf das Scratch und 301 umsteigen dann hat sich das mit der Gewöhnung schnell  

Danke, ja verwende hauptsächlich das Canon 50mm 1,8er. Es ist von der Haptik zwar nicht so der Burner aber gute Fotos macht es  

Gruß Sven


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Februar 2012)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Danke dir, dein Reuber ist auch immer nett anzusehen
> 
> Gruß Sven



Freut mich
Sind doch Geschwisterchen und zum gleichen Zweck aufgebaut Zum ultimativen suhlen in der freien Wildbahn ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste im angepassten Rahmen der deutschen Waldverordnung


----------



## Mr.Sound (16. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön ausgedrückt 

Gruß Sven


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Februar 2012)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Einfach nicht mehr auf das Scratch und 301 umsteigen dann hat sich das mit der Gewöhnung schnell
> 
> Danke, ja verwende hauptsächlich das Canon 50mm 1,8er. Es ist von der Haptik zwar nicht so der Burner aber gute Fotos macht es
> 
> Gruß Sven


Haha! Ja, aber die beiden sollen auch nicht vernachlässigt werden  Ausserdem machen die auch riesen Spaß und haben ihre Berechtigung. Das CT muss dann jetzt für alles herhalten 

Mein 1,8er muss mal nachjustiert werden. Irgendwie sind die Bilder immer etwas matschig...




WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Freut mich
> Sind doch Geschwisterchen und zum gleichen Zweck aufgebaut Zum ultimativen suhlen in der freien Wildbahn ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste im angepassten Rahmen der deutschen Waldverordnung


----------



## Mr.Sound (16. Februar 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Haha! Ja, aber die beiden sollen auch nicht vernachlässigt werden  Ausserdem machen die auch riesen Spaß und haben ihre Berechtigung. Das CT muss dann jetzt für alles herhalten
> 
> Mein 1,8er muss mal nachjustiert werden. Irgendwie sind die Bilder immer etwas matschig...



Vernachlässigen ist auch keine Lösung, da hast du recht  Und das CT macht sich gut im "für alles herhalten" 

Also auf Blende 1,8 wird es bei mir auch recht matschig ab 2,2 wird es dann knackig scharf. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Februar 2012)

ja..., und genau da liegt das Problem bei meinem Objektiv. Ich hab von Beginn an immer das Gefühl gehabt, es könnte schärfer sein.

Naja..., ich habs eh verliehen, demnach kann ichs nicht überprüfen.

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (17. Februar 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ja..., und genau da liegt das Problem bei meinem Objektiv. Ich hab von Beginn an immer das Gefühl gehabt, es könnte schärfer sein.
> 
> Naja..., ich habs eh verliehen, demnach kann ichs nicht überprüfen.
> 
> Schönen Tag noch



Das Gefühl hatte ich anfangs auch, nachdem ich mich etwas damit auseinandergesetzt hatte geht es aber . Habe aber auch schon vielen gehört wo der Fokus eben nie sitzt. 

Musst es eben wieder holen  

und gleich noch ein Bild...





Gruß Sven


----------



## ruv (18. Februar 2012)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Das Gefühl hatte ich anfangs auch, nachdem ich mich etwas damit auseinandergesetzt hatte geht es aber . Habe aber auch schon vielen gehört wo der Fokus eben nie sitzt.
> 
> Musst es eben wieder holen
> 
> ...



sehr sehr nett... mit einer BOS Gabel möchte ich meins auch ausstatten, wie fährt die sich denn so?

gruß

           ruv


----------



## Mr.Sound (18. Februar 2012)

sie fährst sich so gut das sie eigentlich gar nicht mehr auffällt  Einbauen, Einstellen, vergessen bzw. fahren .... 

Von fluffiger Touren-Gabel zu hart abgestimmter Race Gabel alles machbar.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Tob1as (20. Februar 2012)

Hab von meinem auch mal ein Bild gemacht.
Macht einfach Spaß das Teil!


----------



## mueslimann (11. März 2012)

Hier mal mein CT. Leider bisher kaum dazu gekommen es artgerecht zu bewegen. Zum Glück ist die dunkle Jahreszeit aber nun langsam vorbei. 
Sattel, Bash und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten werden bald noch getauscht.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. März 2012)

sehr schick!!


----------



## Mr.Sound (12. März 2012)

jau wie schon im zeigt her eurer FR-Hardtails gesagt hab, echt nice Karre 

Mit der Größe eigentlich bisher zufrieden ? 

Gruß Sven


----------



## mueslimann (12. März 2012)

Ja, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Größe!
Entspricht auch auf dem Blatt ziemlich genau dem Vorgängerrahmen und meinem SX Trail. Demnächst werde ich es dann mal über artgerechte Trails scheuchen  und auch mal testen wie es bergauf so geht. Wiegen sollte ich es auch mal. Allein mit den aus optischen und funktionellen Gründen geplanten Änderungen purzeln schon mal locker 450 Gramm. Der Rahmen ist aber sowas von schwer . Immerhin ist es gesamt merklich leichter als mein SXT (mit ca 15,8 kg)


----------



## Mr.Sound (12. März 2012)

Es ist aber auch relativ leicht zu bekommen, meins aktuell bei 12,9kg mit Parts wo ich noch keine Angst haben muss, es gibt auch immer noch min. 300gr locker Einsparpotential  

Und der schwere Rahmen hält, das ist das wichtigste 

Gruß Sven


----------



## mueslimann (12. März 2012)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Und der schwere Rahmen hält, das ist das wichtigste



Das war auch einer der Gründe für den Kauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (15. März 2012)

@Mueslimann:
Schönes Rad! Ist das L und wie groß bist Du? Habe auch schon Sven wg. der Größe gelöchert.


----------



## mueslimann (15. März 2012)

Ist L und ich bin um die 184. Schrittlänge weiß ich gerade nicht, habe aber weder besonders lange noch besonders kurze Beine.


----------



## hands diamond (15. März 2012)

Ok, danke. Bin 180 und liege wohl ziemlich genau zwischen den Größen.


----------



## Stratowski (15. März 2012)

Ich bin ca 1.75m groß und fahre das CT in L als Allrounder. Würde sagen, dass meine Beinlänge "normal" ist und in M wäre mir definitiv das Oberrohr zu kurz für kurze Vorbauten.


----------



## hnx (15. März 2012)

183cm und 85 SL, CT in L (Alutech 60mm/30° Vorbau und 1 Alutech Spacer, Flatbar). Passt perfekt als Spassgerät. 
Glaube bei 180cm und meiner SL +/- 2/3cm hätte ich auch das L genommen. Jü empfiehlt das M CT bis 182cm, finde da wird das Oberrohr aber schon ziemlich kurz (manche mögen das ja). Ich hänge allerdings auch mit L schon ab und an mit dem Schoner am Trigger.


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. März 2012)

so jetzt nachdem das Bike schon 2 Monate im Keller stand war heute Wetter für einen Bergtour 









die Selbstbau KeFü wird noch gegen die Bionicon getauscht, wenn BMO mal liefert


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. März 2012)

Klasse


----------



## blindqvist (29. März 2012)

Jupp, sieht nett aus!


----------



## Mr.Sound (2. April 2012)

@FR-Sniper: schaut gut aus allerdings muss auf das Steuerrohr noch der Wildsau-Kopf 


Bei mir wurde etwas umdesignt und noch ne Vario-Stütze




Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blindqvist (3. April 2012)

Hmm, die Stütze werde ich mir wohl auch mal holen müssen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. April 2012)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> @FR-Sniper: schaut gut aus allerdings muss auf das Steuerrohr noch der Wildsau-Kopf



ähhmmm NÖ, das hatte ich vor 5 Jahren auf meinem Pudel und fands damals schon altbacken


----------



## Kings_DH (11. April 2012)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bayern/fahrraeder/herren/u8941388

hat jemand interesse?


----------



## Mr.Sound (11. April 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ähhmmm NÖ, das hatte ich vor 5 Jahren auf meinem Pudel und fands damals schon altbacken



Also gut  

und noch mal Umbau, Gabel ist grad nur probeweise drinnen um zu checken ob ich sie behalte oder verkaufe direkt nach dem einschicken (Krone knarzt)
Achja KS Dropzone ist auch neu... 





Gruß Sven


----------



## rmfausi (18. April 2012)

Hallo an alle,
ich hätte noch zwei Fragen zum CT Rahmen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere  war das auch kurz Thema auf dem FR-HT Treffen in Heidelberg. Ich möchte an  meinen noch zu bestellenden Rahmen das Sitzrohr gleich auf 30.9  aufreiben lassen. War heute beim Händler der hatte gemeint bei einem  Kunden von ihm wäre das Sitzrohr gerissen, weil es aufgerieben wurde.  Beim Tauschrahmen wurde dann von Alutech eine 30er  Stütze geliefert und  gut war. Der selbe Kunde berichtet auch von Knack- und Knarzgeräuschen  die von den schraubbaren Ausfallenden her kommen. Welche Version der  BODO's dran waren weiss ich nicht, bei mir sollen horizontale dran. Habt  ihr damit auch Probleme?

Danke für die Antworten im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## mueslimann (18. April 2012)

Weder vom einen noch vom anderen habe ich bisher etwas gehört. 
Wenn das Sitzrohr seitens Alutech ausgerieben wird, das ganze also ordentlich gemacht wird, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da, bei sachgemäßem Gebrauch, Probleme gibt. Schau Dich mal hier um, da haben (von den Stützen her zu urteilen) sehr viele, wenn nicht die meisten, einen 30.9er Innendurchmesser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (19. April 2012)

was du noch berücksichtigen mußt (falls das für dich eine Rolle spielen sollte)
Jürgens Werkzeug geht nur 30cm in den Rahmen!
ich schreibe das weil ich das Problem habe, meine 400mm Stütze nicht voll versenken zu können, ist aber beim BBS Pflicht!
ich hatte Anfangs eine P6 Carbon Stütze 30,9mm, aber das Ding hatte genau 0 flex!!!
ich fahr jetzt wieder eine 27,2mm Stütze mit Reduzierhüllse, das passt!
von daher hätte ich mir das Ausreiben sparen können!


----------



## rmfausi (19. April 2012)

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Das mit dem Sattelrohr ist ein guter Einwand, da muss ich mal nachrechnen.

Das mit dem Rahmen wird also ein Einzelfall ein. Ich wollte nur zur Sicherheit nachfragen. Meine letzten zwei Rahmen sind auch am Sattelrohr 
gerissen, nein kein CT. 


Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mueslimann (20. April 2012)

Die Stütze sollte, zwecks Rissbildung, auch immer tief genug drinnen sein. Alutech schreibt da sowieso eine ziemlich große (sehr vorsichtige) Einschubtiefe vor. 
Mein Sattelrohr ist auch auf um die 30cm (ca 31cm) tief ausgerieben. Wenn man die volle Länge einer 40er Stütze braucht und voll versenken will, hätte man ein Problem. Ansonsten: zwei Stützen. Für normales Gefahre die lange, für äußerst technisches die kurze und der Kompromiss, dass die Stütze bergauf etwas zu kurz ist. Für´s BBS sicher suboptimal, stundenlang würde ich mit zu kurzer Stütze nicht bergauf kurbeln wollen. 
Ansonsten gibt es auch Thomson Stützen in 30.0, man ist also nicht nur auf Alutech angewiesen.


----------



## Mr.Sound (20. April 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> ich hätte noch zwei Fragen zum CT Rahmen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere  war das auch kurz Thema auf dem FR-HT Treffen in Heidelberg. Ich möchte an  meinen noch zu bestellenden Rahmen das Sitzrohr gleich auf 30.9  aufreiben lassen. War heute beim Händler der hatte gemeint bei einem  Kunden von ihm wäre das Sitzrohr gerissen, weil es aufgerieben wurde.  Beim Tauschrahmen wurde dann von Alutech eine 30er  Stütze geliefert und  gut war. Der selbe Kunde berichtet auch von Knack- und Knarzgeräuschen  die von den schraubbaren Ausfallenden her kommen. Welche Version der  BODO's dran waren weiss ich nicht, bei mir sollen horizontale dran. Habt  ihr damit auch Probleme?
> 
> Danke für die Antworten im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.



also von reissendem Sitzrohr spüre ich nichts. Von knacken/knarzen-den Bodo's muss ich leider zustimmen... alle 3 CTs in meinem Umfeld haben genau dieses Problem. egal was man macht (trocken,gefettet,montagepaste) es geht kurzzeitig weg und kommt dann wieder. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## zuspät (20. April 2012)

mit welchen achsen is den des knacken? schnellspann, 12mm oder 10mm? 
verdammt immernoch net weiter... M oder L?


----------



## Stratowski (20. April 2012)

Knarzen der Ausfallenden kann ich auch bestätigen (12mm Steckachse). Hält sich bei mir aber noch in Grenzen.


----------



## mueslimann (20. April 2012)

Bei mir knarzt bisher nichts. Hoffe mal das bleibt so. Habe die 10mm Schraubachse mit geschlossenen Achsaugen und verstellbarer Kettenstrebenlänge (das klingt wie bei Loriot). Dafür klappert es ab und an, aber da ist eine Mischung aus Bremsleitungen, Kette und vielleicht den Icetech Bremsbelägen, so klar ist mir das noch nicht.

Ich hab auch lange rum getan ob M oder L.


----------



## rmfausi (20. April 2012)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob's und wann's bei mir losgeht. Was man so liest ist das ein allgemeines Problem bei geschraubten Ausfallenden.

Und Danke nochmals für eure Antworten.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Ripgid (21. April 2012)

bei mir hat bis dato auch nichts geknarzt. verbaut waren Bodo ausfallenden mit 12mm Schraubachse..


----------



## pm.andy (21. April 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> bei mir hat bis dato auch nichts geknarzt. verbaut waren Bodo ausfallenden mit 12mm Schraubachse..



Hoffe das bleibt auch so , werde nächste Woche mal anfangen deine "alten Rahmen" aufzubauen. Denkst du man kann mit einer 150mm Gabel auch mal ne Tour fahren ? oder lieber absenkbare Gabel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (21. April 2012)

zuspät schrieb:


> mit welchen achsen is den des knacken? schnellspann, 12mm oder 10mm?
> verdammt immernoch net weiter... M oder L?



2* 12mm, MZ und RS Achsen natürlich im jeweils anderen Rahmen gegengecheckt und 10mm DT Achse.

Gruß Sven


----------



## FR-Sniper (21. April 2012)

Stratowski schrieb:


> Knarzen der Ausfallenden kann ich auch bestätigen (12mm Steckachse). Hält sich bei mir aber noch in Grenzen.



so heute hats bei mir auch angefangen  ca. 5.6 Tour, genau sowas wollt ich mir dem HR umgehn 
ich mußte auf der Tour sogar die Schrauben nachziehen!!!

Ausfallenden sind Horizontal für 10/135mm.
gibts bewärte Mittel um dauerhaft Abhilfe zu schaffen?

bei meinem Pudel vor 5 Jahren gabs auf geschätzten 50thm genau 0 Probleme! das System ist ja das selbe?!


----------



## Stratowski (23. April 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ...
> ich mußte auf der Tour sogar die Schrauben nachziehen!!!
> ...



Nachziehen musste ich nachdem ich die Schrauben mit mittelfestem Kleber verbaut habe nicht mehr.
Gegen das Knarzen werde ich demnächst mal Haftgel testen.


----------



## mueslimann (23. April 2012)

Schraubensicherungslack auf die Kontaktflächen?
Bei mir ist bisher Ruhe. Sicher, dass es die Verschraubung der Ausfallenden ist?


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. April 2012)

ich geh davon aus! 
nach dem Schraubenanziehen wars besser!
werd mal mit Schraubensicherung experimentieren!


----------



## zuspät (1. Mai 2012)

mal ne doofe frage, aber hat des ct gewinde für flaschenhalter?


----------



## hnx (1. Mai 2012)

zuspät schrieb:


> mal ne doofe frage, aber hat des ct gewinde für flaschenhalter?



Habe noch keine gefunden an meinem CT.


----------



## rmfausi (1. Mai 2012)

Das ist doch hoffentlich ein Extra das man mitbestellen muss.
Dann habe ich alles richtig gemacht, braucht eh kein Mensch mMn.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## zuspät (1. Mai 2012)

schau mer mal ob mer des mitordern kann find des ganz nett zu haben, camelbag fahr ich net so gern auf kurzen strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (1. Mai 2012)

Oh, zuspät hast du dich jetzt entschieden für ein CT?
Willkommen im Wartezimmer. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## zuspät (1. Mai 2012)

he he  schau mer mal, email kontakt is ja z.z. net wegen umzug


----------



## blindqvist (12. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend!

Bin am überlegen mir die Rohloffnabe für mein CT zu holen. Leider steige ich
da nicht richtig durch welches Ausfallende ich für die Nabe brauche!?
Momentan fahre ich BODO 12x135mm Achse. Könnte mir da jemand helfen...


----------



## zuspät (12. Mai 2012)

http://alutech-cycles.com/Ausfallende-BODO-Horizontal-komplett
 die da


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Mai 2012)

die sind eigentlich für ssp
da würd ich aber erst mal den onkel jü  fragen 
ob sich das verträgt mit der drehmoment einleitung 
durch die rohloff ome platte

nicht das du 135 euronen verbiegst


----------



## blindqvist (13. Mai 2012)

In der Anleitung steht etwas von einem Ausfallende für das CT bzw. für die Rohloff.Aber auf der Homepage kann ich das nicht finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sath (16. Juni 2012)

Hiho

Ich häng mich mal an den Fred dran 

Ich Interessiere mich für nen CT Rahmen in L, weiß wer wie die aktuellen Lieferzeiten sind ?

Danke schon mal


----------



## rmfausi (16. Juni 2012)

Sath schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> Ich häng mich mal an den Fred dran
> 
> ...




Ich bin aktuell in der 9. Woche am warten.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sath (16. Juni 2012)

oh my... 

Aber danke für die Antwort.

Brauch ich wohl doch nen Plan B


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Juni 2012)

Welche Bremsscheibengröße ist für den Rahmen freigegeben?


----------



## Stratowski (17. Juni 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Welche Bremsscheibengröße ist für den Rahmen freigegeben?



Da es das CT als Komplettbike bei Alutech mit 203er Scheiben hinten gibt, min. bis zu dieser Größe.
Grüße


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Juni 2012)

Größer wollte ich gar nicht


----------



## zuspät (17. Juni 2012)

darf ich fragen wielang die lieferzeit bei bestellung angegeben war?


----------



## ruv (23. Juni 2012)

<a href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1150955" title="Alutech CT 21062012" ><img src="http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/0k/x1/0kx1wcjr0z5t/original_AlutechCT_21062012.jpg?0" class="fotoalbumLikeable" data-photo-id="1150955" /></a>

so hier um den Cheap Trick thread mal ein bisschen zu Pushen... mein Gerät!

gruß

        ruv


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Juni 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr gut!!! 

RAW?

Ach ja das Bild noch:


----------



## ruv (24. Juni 2012)

Danke für das Bild... das klappt bei mir Iwie nicht!

Jo Raw!

gruß

          ruv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (24. Juni 2012)

bei dem bild bräuchte ich ein 50zöller notebook

schieb mal deine bremshebel weiter nach innen ca 2-3 cm 
fährt sich besser


----------



## blindqvist (28. Juni 2012)

Meins...







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## zuspät (28. Juni 2012)

geile schleuder, sieht aber schwer aus


----------



## blindqvist (28. Juni 2012)

12,7 Kg laut der Personenwaage... Ob das stimmt ist mir relativ egal... 
Hier steht einfach das Fahren im Vordergrund. Und dank der neuen Marzocchi 44 läuft der Hobel um einiges besser als mit der 2008 ETA. War einfach zu schwer.


----------



## hnx (28. Juni 2012)

Das CT von blindqvist ist 1a!

------

Mein CT hier unten ist schwer:


----------



## Stratowski (28. Juni 2012)

Ich behaupte meins ins schwerer:






Wer bietet mehr? 
Sehr schick das CT von blindqvist.


----------



## rmfausi (28. Juni 2012)

blindqvist schrieb:


> Meins...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du das diese Tage erst bekommen, oder schon länger? Vor der ersten Probefahrt?
Sieht gut aus, meins wird auch schwarz aber eloxal matt mit roten Teilen. Hast du extra die weißen Decals bestellt? Die schwarzen bei meiner Bestellung waren leider aus musste dann auch die weißen nehmen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mueslimann (28. Juni 2012)

Mal eine Frage: Empfehlenswerte 2-fach Führung für's CT? Habe mal gelesen die Stinger würde sich nicht nah genug an die Kettenstrebe stellen lassen (weil zu dick).

Wow, die schwarzen sehen alle ziemlich gut aus!
Sehr geil finde ich besonders das von  *blindqvist !
*


----------



## Stratowski (28. Juni 2012)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Empfehlenswerte 2-fach Führung für's CT? Habe mal gelesen die Stinger würde sich nicht nah genug an die Kettenstrebe stellen lassen (weil zu dick).



Bei mir ist die Stinger verbaut:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40530

So wie auf dem Bild (mehr oder weniger) zu sehen ist diese an der Kettenstrebe anliegend montiert. Funktioniert so weit zufriedenstellend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blindqvist (28. Juni 2012)

@rmfausi: Nee, habe ich jetzt ca. ein halbes Jahr. Wurde hier und da immer wieder umgebaut. Jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Früher oder später werde ich
noch auf Contis umrüsten. Die Schwalbe sind zwar gut aber für nasse Waldwege nicht ausreichend.
Die Decals sind doch überlackiert!? Da habe ich keine extra Angabe bei der
Bestellung abgegeben. Der Rahmen kam so wie er ist.


----------



## hnx (28. Juni 2012)

Sind die älteren schwarz glänzenden Rahmen, habe auch so einen mit überlackierten weißen Decals am Steuerrohr und Unterrohr.


----------



## rmfausi (28. Juni 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank. Dann werde ich sehen welche Aufkleber mitkommen, ich habe Jü angeschrieben wenn schwarze da wären dann hätte ich gerne diese, ansonsten halt doch die weißen Bapper. Ich dachte dein Rahmen wäre schwarz glänzend gepulvert.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## kreacker (28. Juni 2012)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin der alex und neu hier. zur begrüßung möchte ich mal mein cheaptrick posten.













viele grüße .....


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Juni 2012)

Einfach geniale Bikes von allen und ich wünsche allen viel Spaß damit
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2012)

Little Sus scrofa von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarlHeinz (5. Juli 2012)

kreacker schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin der alex und neu hier. zur begrüßung möchte ich mal mein cheaptrick posten.
> 
> ...



Hallo kreacker,

tolles Bike!  Ist das RAL 6038 Leuchtgrün oder ein anderer?


----------



## kreacker (7. Juli 2012)

..... die ral nummer hab ich leider nicht 

ich hab dem jürgen bei der bestellung gesagt das ich gerne so was ähnliches wie kawa grün hätte.

er hat meinen geschmack mit der lackierung voll getroffen 

wenn du da genaueres wissen willst, dann mußt du mal mit ihm sprechen.


grüße
alex


----------



## belzebuddha (18. Juli 2012)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe (Sattelstütze) aus?


----------



## rmfausi (18. Juli 2012)

Meines, gestern ist der Rahmen gekommen. 









Die Bremsleitungen sind noch nicht optimal, muss noch geändert werden.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Juli 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr gut !!!!


----------



## rmfausi (18. Juli 2012)

Ok, danke. Am Samstag habe ich meine erste Ausfahrt geplant, bin mal tierisch gespannt wie es sich fährt. Den Lenkwinkel im Gegensatz zu meinem vorherigen Transalp Summitrider empfinde ich als noch flacher.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## CarlHeinz (18. Juli 2012)

Schöner Singlespeeder 

Ist das 2. ein HDR-Bild oder täuscht das? Elox oder Pulver?

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## rmfausi (18. Juli 2012)

Es ist kein HDR, war mit Blitz direkt aus der Knipse. Der Rahmen ist eloxal schwarz. Danke, den Spass werde ich haben.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (28. Juli 2012)

moin. hab meinen rahmen montag bekommen...hab alle teile von meinem alten bike übernommen - jetz fehlt nur noch ne kettenführung und denn ist es fertig...


----------



## rmfausi (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo Powebauer1965,
das Rad gefällt mir gut, die Farbe ist mir zwar sehr hell aber trotzdem gut. Wenn ich das in deinem Album richtig sehe waren die Teile vorher an einem Cube-HT verbaut? Dann wirst du jetzt aber mehr Spass haben.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powerbauer1965 (29. Juli 2012)

jo bin vorher auf nem wÃ¼rfel unterwgs gewesen - hat auch spaÃ gemacht, nur der rahmen ist mir an 2 stellen gerissen...

das weiÃ war halt gleich lieferbar und wunschfarbe fÃ¼r 129â¬ war mir ein biÃchen zu teuer...sonst wÃ¤r er baby-blau geworden


----------



## der-gute (29. Juli 2012)

ich glaube, ich muss auch mal mit Jü über ein Custom CT sprechen...das neue Hardtail kommt ja irgendwie nicht...

hat einer ein XL?


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (29. Juli 2012)

mein rahmen ist größe L...


----------



## der-gute (29. Juli 2012)

das seh ich ;-)


----------



## wlkr (30. Juli 2012)

ich hab eins in xl. saugeil


----------



## der-gute (30. Juli 2012)

kannste mal Bilder einstellen oder mir schicken?

wie sind deine Maße, wie die des Rahmens?

was wiegt der Aufbau?

wie tief muss die Stütze mindestens rein?


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (30. Juli 2012)

also die stütze soll laut jü mindestens 17cm rein...


----------



## der-gute (30. Juli 2012)

Bitte?????

17 cm an deinem L Rahmen is ja fast bis Mitte Sitzrohr...


----------



## zuspät (30. Juli 2012)

Sattelstützen immer nur so weit herausziehen, dass die stütze eine handbreite unterhalb des oberrohres endet. bei verwendung der alutech stütze nicht auf den hinweis "minimum insert" verlassen, in den meisten fällen ist die länge zu kurz.
speziell für die hardtails:die alutech sattelstütze sollte bei den rahmengrössen S und M bis zur markierung 160mm und der grösse L bis 170mm versenkt sein.

auszug aus dem beiblatt zum rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Juli 2012)

Tja Alex, dann musst du dir wohl ne 600er Stütze kaufen, aber du hast doch sonst auch immer ach so kluge Ideen


----------



## der-gute (30. Juli 2012)

das kann ich nicht glauben...

das Liteville mit den Rahmen aus Coladosen 140 mm fordern,
is mir noch klar.

Aber das ein bleischwerer CT Rahmen mit > 2,5 Kilo auch so n Scheiss braucht...

Tja Karsten, da fällt auch mir nix ein.

dann such ich halt weiter nach nem Hardtailrahmen in XL mit Sitzrohr > 500 mm und ohne exorbitant weiter Mindesteinstecktiefe. Nie wieder Hardtail bz. Radl fahren ohne verstellbare Stütze.



zuspät schrieb:


> Sattelstützen immer nur so weit herausziehen, dass die stütze eine handbreite unterhalb des oberrohres endet. bei verwendung der alutech stütze nicht auf den hinweis "minimum insert" verlassen, in den meisten fällen ist die länge zu kurz.
> speziell für die hardtails:die alutech sattelstütze sollte bei den rahmengrössen S und M bis zur markierung 160mm und der grösse L bis 170mm versenkt sein.
> 
> auszug aus dem beiblatt zum rahmen...



bei Nicolai muss die Stütze nur unter die Naht zwischen Oberrohr-Unterseite und Sitzrohr, beim Fanes genauso...


----------



## hnx (30. Juli 2012)

Jü hat doch extra den Blitz in die Stütze gemacht, zumindest an meiner ist eine. In etwa bei Höhe 170mm.


----------



## der-gute (30. Juli 2012)

170 mm finde ich echt n bisse herb!

ok, lamentieren nützt nix...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Juli 2012)

Alex, mich hats auch gewundert! Ich hab ne RF Stütze mit..., müsste ich nachschauen, 400 mm Länge und erreiche die Mindesteinstecktiefe auch nicht, wenn ich normal durch die Gegend fahre. Ist zwar auf gut Glück, aber ich hoffe, dass vor dem Rahmen die Stütze wegknickt. Ich hoffe, aber eigentlich, dass garnix passiert.

Beim Steuersatz wird auch einer mit ewig langer Einpresstiefe gewünscht, habe ich nicht, hat der WilliWildsau nicht und bisher hälts. ABER: Ich fahre auch seltenst Touren mit dem Rad. Ich fahre meist hier aufm Pumptrack oder mal zur Arbeit..., ansonsten eher weniger.
Wieviel wäre denn bei dir zu wenig beim XL Rahmen?


----------



## der-gute (30. Juli 2012)

kann ich nicht beurteilen.

meine Reverb steckt mit ca. 100 mm Rest im Argon FR bei nem Sitzrohr von 525.
im 301MK10 am WE beim testen war die P6 330mm draussen.

das alles macht die 170 mm -> Ergo 250 mm effektive Stützenlänge unrealistisch

PS: ich fahre auch gerne mal am Rande der Spezifikation...
bei 600 Euro mach ich das auch lieber, als bei 1249 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (31. Juli 2012)

ich denk des bezieht sich auch die "alutech-stützen"  kein plan warum, aber es steht ja auch extra auf dem schreiben :grübel:


----------



## Machiavelli (31. Juli 2012)

Schmarrn. Bei mir meinte der Jürgen damals einfach nur bis unterhalb des Obberrohrs. Fahre an meinen beiden CTs die Rase Black Mamba, die nur 11cm Einstecktiefe hat. Kein Problem.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. Juli 2012)

Schmarrn insofern, dass das in der Anleitung steht oder wie?


----------



## Machiavelli (31. Juli 2012)

Zitiere mich mal selbst:



Machiavelli schrieb:


> Bei mir meinte der Jürgen damals...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. Juli 2012)

das hab ich schon verstanden..., NUR: Wenn da was in der Anleitung steht wird das ja wohl nen Grund haben, oder meinste nicht?! Dann wäre entweder Schmarrn was der Jürgen gesagt hat oder was er geschrieben hat..., im Falle eines gebrochenen Sitzrohres wird der Jürgen bestimmt nicht sagen: Schmarrn


----------



## hnx (31. Juli 2012)

Zumal der Jü, wie er hier mal im Forum geschrieben hat, sich den Rahmen bei gerissenem Sitzrohr auf jeden Fall schicken lässt und aufsägt um die Einstecktiefe der Stütze anhand von Abdrücken zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Machiavelli (31. Juli 2012)

Frag halt einfach den Jürgen 

Das Sitzrohr des CT ist eher großzügig dimensioniert. Mein ältestes CT hat fast drei Jahre auf dem Buckel und wurde die ganze Zeit mit einer Rase BM auf Maximalauszug ohne Probleme gefahren.


----------



## wlkr (31. Juli 2012)

Nabend, hier wie gewünscht ein paar Bilder:











ich bin 1,98m, Schrittlänge 97cm und knapp, aber sicher, dreistellig schwer.

Eine Waage habe ich weder für mich noch das Rad. Das mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe war mir nicht so bewußt. Ich habe allerdings auch eine 31,6mm Sattelstütze. Hat der Jürgen damals so gebraten und sagte mir, er wolle das nun bei XL immer so machen. Da würde ich aber noch mal fragen...

Einfach ein tolles Rad! Touren, Isartrails, bisserl Technik üben, Pumptrack probieren und zuletzt zwei Tage Leogang (aus momentanem Mangel an nem Fully)....

Ein spontaner Sprint im Wiegetritt macht einfach Spaß und man entspannt sich etwas bei den Materialschlachten.

Aber mehr als 140mm Federweg würde ich in XL zum Bergauffahren nicht empfehlen.


----------



## der-gute (31. Juli 2012)

nett ;-)
und so ähnlich stell ich mir das vor!

is das ein regulärer XL Rahmen?


----------



## wlkr (31. Juli 2012)

so hab ich ihn bestellt... 
Das Sitzrohr für 31,6mm war ne Überraschung, aber eine gute 
_das mit der stütze ... ja ich habe dafür ein sitzrohr aus dem pudel genommen und werde es so auch immer in zukunft machen. das rohr ist endverdickt und somit auch sehr haltbar. das 30.0mm durchgehen wäre dann doch etwas zu schwer geworden...sorry für die umstände.

danke dir und viel spass damit derjü_

Und ich hab ne ISG 03 und 05, ob das nun normal ist, weiß ich nicht.  
Aber bestellt hab ich Baujahr '10 regulär.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (31. Juli 2012)

cool, danke.

ich nerv Jü mal die Tage...


----------



## ruv (31. Juli 2012)

hi,

ich hab bei meinem Cheap Trick ein problem... An der hinteren Steckachse, verstellt sich immer der Radstand nach vorn, egal wie fest ich den Spanner auch festknalle!

dadurch ratterts immer mal wieder an der Bremszange und ich muss die oft nachstellen!!! und manchmal läuft mein hinterrad nicht grade im rahmen...

nunsuche ich eigentlich jemanden, der mir die Ausfallenden Fräsen kann, am besten mit 12mm steckachse, OHNE radstands Verstellung und mit ner Postmount Bremsaufnahme...

gibts "firmen" die sowas anfertigen können, ohne das man eine Bank überfallen muss?

...ich würde mich über eventuelle tipps sehr freuen!

Gruß

           ruv


----------



## Machiavelli (1. August 2012)

Wenn Du verstellbare Ausfallenden hast, dann nicmm doch einfach eine Tropfen Schraubensicherung. Das in Verbindung mit den nach hinten geschlossenen Einsätzen für die Ausfallenden sollte das Problem beheben.


----------



## xenxen (3. August 2012)

Hallo,

mein nächstes Bike soll auch ein CheapTrick werden. Nun bin ich mir noch unsicher mit der Rahmengröße.

Es soll ein Freeride Hardtail auch für Touren geben. Ich bin 1,72 groß und schwanke zwischen S und M. Tendenz mehr zu M. Jedoch mag ich wendige Bikes. Nur alles was ich runter fahre, fahre ich zuvor auch hoch.

Was meint ihr?

Viele Grüße,

Andy


----------



## Machiavelli (3. August 2012)

Kann man schwer sagen. Ich fahre bei knapp 180cm ein S. Triale aber auch viel mit dem Bike. Kommt immer sehr auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an.

Am besten gehst Du von deinem bisherigen Bike aus, schaust Dir dessen Geometrie an und überlegst Dir, wo Du gerne einen cm mehr oder weniger hättest.


----------



## andyy (3. August 2012)

ich habe auch ein CT für Touren in den Alpen.
ich bin auch 172 gross, Jürgen hat mir ein M empfohlen und hatte damit recht.
Der Rahmen ist eher auf der kleinen Seite, wenn man einigermassen bergauf fahren will.
andy


----------



## hnx (3. August 2012)

172cm (und kein Sitz/Stehriese) würde ich beim CT als Tourenrad definitiv bei M sehen.


----------



## Tob1as (4. August 2012)

Ich würde dir auch zu M raten.

Ich Toure damit auch ausgiebig,
sei dir im klarem das das CT schon eine ziemlich extreme Geometrie hat.


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2012)

in wie fern?

69° Lenkwinkel und 74° Sitzwinkel sind eher milde
eher lange Steuerrohre
nur die Sitzstrebe is kuuuurz


oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (4. August 2012)

diese Geo steht zwar auf der HP, ist aber glaub nur bei 100mm Federgabel 
ich hab bei mir nie gemessen, aber das fühlte sich nicht nach XC an


----------



## hnx (4. August 2012)

Mit ner Sektor ist man glaube ich um die 66.5° Lenkwinkel.


----------



## Tob1as (11. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> in wie fern?
> 
> 69° Lenkwinkel und 74° Sitzwinkel sind eher milde
> eher lange Steuerrohre
> ...



Ich meine vor allem Kettenstrebe, Oberrohr (horizontal).
Muss halt passen 

66.5 stimmt bei mir auch ungefähr, per Handmessung


----------



## Piefke (13. August 2012)

Mal eine technische Frage:
Kann man den Rahmen mit Rohloff *und* horizontalen Ausfallenden fahren?


----------



## rmfausi (14. August 2012)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben Jü schweißt auch die Leitungshalterungen für die Büchse dran und als Option gibts auch bei den horizontalen die passenden Anbauteile. Schau mal auf der HP im Shop da ist alles drin bzw. in dem Geometriedatenblatt zum CT.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Piefke (14. August 2012)

Im Datenblatt steht die Rohloff Option nur bei den vertikalen Ausfallenden. Ich fände aber Rohloff und horozontal interessant, um ohne Kettenspanner fahren zu können. Oder geht das nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (14. August 2012)

klapptdas dann mit der Drehmomentabstützung?


----------



## Piefke (14. August 2012)

Das ist halt die Frage.
Noch idealer fände ich ja ein DDU Pinion.


----------



## rmfausi (18. August 2012)

Ich war gestern im Pfälzerwald unterwegs zur Abendrunde.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## axel123 (20. August 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Im Datenblatt steht die Rohloff Option nur bei den vertikalen Ausfallenden. Ich fände aber Rohloff und horozontal interessant, um ohne Kettenspanner fahren zu können. Oder geht das nicht?



ich hab das CT mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden für Rohloff. Klappt prima ohne Kettenspanner.


----------



## der-gute (20. August 2012)

dein CT is sowas von geil!


----------



## böser_wolf (21. August 2012)

@axel123

middelburn kurbel   33erblatt??

4kanttretlager?


was für übersetzung hast du


----------



## axel123 (21. August 2012)

ja, ist eine middleburn mit 4-kant.
ich bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher, übersetzung ist entweder 34/13 oder 32/13. wie ich mich bergauf kenne wohl eher 34/13


----------



## ruv (7. September 2012)

...update von meinem CT und diesen Thread ein bisschen zu pushen!





gruß

           ruv


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2012)

ich würd ja gern mitpushen...aber es wird nur noch Serienrahmen des CT geben.
Damit bin ich raus.


----------



## böser_wolf (7. September 2012)

echt keine sonderbauten mehr ?!
sehr schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (7. September 2012)

Das hat mir der Jürgen auch auf der diesjährigen Eurobike auch gesagt,
er wird sich auf das Kerngeschäft konzentrieren. Der XL Rahmen ist auch schon aus dem Programm genommen. Ich finde es auch schade. Mein L-Rahmen passt mir jedenfalls super.

Gruß rmfaui


----------



## FloriLori (12. September 2012)

Meint ihr man kann mit 1,90 noch nen L Rahmen zum Tourenfahren nehmen?


----------



## Piefke (12. September 2012)

Ich glaube das wird eng.
Ich will mir bei 1,78 m einen L-Rahmen mit sehr kurzem Vorbau als FR-Tourer ausbauen.


----------



## FloriLori (12. September 2012)

Oh man schade. Bei Ebay ist gerade so ein schöner Rahmen drin.


----------



## Stratowski (12. September 2012)

Muss ich bestätigen. Fahre L mit 1.73 und kleiner wäre wegen Oberrohrlänge nicht optimal finde ich (mit kurzem Vorbau)


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. September 2012)

Mir passt das M mit 1,78m optimal


----------



## rmfausi (12. September 2012)

Ich fahre mit 1,83m und 50er Vorbau einen L Rahmen. Das fährt sich auch noch zum Touren recht ordentlich. Ich mags eher kompakt als Streckbank, mittlerweile. Ein L Rahmen bei 1,90m vielleicht mit 80-100er Vorbau und extra langer Sattelstütze, könnte funktionieren. Ist aber sehr gewagt. Vielleicht findest du noch einen XL Rahmen irgendwo als Alternative.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. September 2012)

Bin 190, habe ein L Rahmen und zum ernsthaften Touren taugt der nix. Schrittlänge 93 cm..., geht so gerade aus mit 410er Stütze, aber Mindesteinstecktiefe wird nicht erreicht.

Zum pumpen ist der Rahmen cool! Rouren wie gesagt..., mehr als grenzwertig! Kauf XL!


----------



## Kings_DH (13. September 2012)

hab noch ein s rahmen zur verfügung! jemand interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (17. September 2012)

Mein Projekt für Herbst/Winter:
DDU Cheap Trick in L als FR/Enduro - HT
Rahmenfarbe: british racing green metallic - RAL 6005 oder was nimmt man da?
Gabel: ne schwarze 55 ti mit 160 mm
der Rest ist noch nicht ganz fix


----------



## rmfausi (17. September 2012)

Das hört sich schonmal gut an. 
Bei der Farbe kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen, frag
doch einfach mal den Jürgen, der hat vielleicht was
parat.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Deleted 54516 (18. September 2012)

Kings_DH schrieb:


> hab noch ein s rahmen zur verfügung! jemand interesse?




Hallo mein Neffe sucht einen,

welche Farbe und wie alt, und was willst du noch ??

Danke vorab

gruß

   Ralf


----------



## Kings_DH (19. September 2012)

sry, seit 3 Tagen verkauft. war/ist schwarz eloxal mit goldenen tribal. im bikemarkt sieht man noch ein bild des komplettbikes welches ich geschlachtet habe.


----------



## Piefke (22. September 2012)

Mein Projekt für Herbst nimmt langsam Formen an:
DDU Cheap Trick in L als FR/Enduro - HT
Rahmenfarbe: british racing green metallic - RAL 6005 bestellt
Gabel: ne schwarze 55 ti mit 160 mm - gekauft
Bremse: Hope Tech M4 Stealth Edition
LRS: da schwanke ich noch zwischen schwarzen und roten (eloxal) Felgen bzw. Naben


----------



## rmfausi (30. September 2012)

Heute unterwegs:





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Oktober 2012)

Was für ne geile Treppe


----------



## sundancer (1. Oktober 2012)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Hallo mein Neffe sucht einen,
> 
> welche Farbe und wie alt, und was willst du noch ??
> 
> ...



Noch auf der Suche? Guck mal in meine Bikemarktanzeigen. Rahmen wird auch einzeln verkauft. Mach mir ein Angebot.
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (1. Oktober 2012)

ich hab auch mal wieder ein neues bild


----------



## Piefke (23. Oktober 2012)

Mein Rahmen ist das und aufgebaut:





Die Bremse wird noch gegen eine Tech M4 Stealth Edition mit roten Deckeln und roten Spidern getauscht. Die Bremse liegt schon da, leider wurden die falschen Scheiben geliefert.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (23. Oktober 2012)

@Piefke:


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Schee!!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. Oktober 2012)

Sieht nach ordentlich Fahrspaß aus


----------



## Piefke (23. Oktober 2012)

Das Bike macht auch Spaß, auch wenn es nach 4 Jahren nur Fully eine gewisse Umstellung ist.


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. Oktober 2012)

@Piefke
Ich liebe diesen Rahmen Für mich ist er mein heimlicher Favorit, dürfen meine anderen Bikes aber nichts von wissen Er ist absolut genial für technische Touren und ich mag einfach dieses direkte Fahrverhalten, wo man sauber fahren muss und wo es die Reserven eines gefederten Hinterbaus nicht gibt. Hat halt was von früher, wie ich da durch den Wald gefahren bin, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass dieser Rahmen eigentlich unzerstörbar ist Ich habe ihn jetzt seit 2007 im fast tagtäglichen Einsatz und Sprünge gehören jeden Tag zu meinem Arbeitsweg und bis heute noch keine Errmüdungserscheinungen
Dein Bike ist schön durchdacht aufgebaut und eigentlich für alle Schandtaten bereit Also viel Spaß damit!
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Piefke (27. Oktober 2012)

Fazit nach ein paar Tagen:
Das Bike macht richtig Spaß.
Die Größe L empfinde ich für mich (1,78 m groß) als sehr gut. In Kombination mit einem 40er Vorbau ist das Bike schön agil und lässt sich trotzdem gut auf längeren Strecken fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Piefke,
die Erfahrungen habe ich auch gemacht bin 183cm groß und habe einen 50er Vorbau am CT in L. Ich bin sehr glücklich mit dem Rad, fährt toll und ist super wendig (Kettenstrebe aktuell bei 405mm eingestellt). Mit dem Rad kann man so ziemlich alles von Touren bis Bikepark anstellen.Wie ich mit WilliWildsau schon gemailt habe, ist es bei mir aktuell auch mein Favorit.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Oktober 2012)

Immer wieder schön zu lesen, dass sich auch andere so wohl auf diesem genialen Rahmen fühlen
Also weiterhin viel Spaß


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (29. Oktober 2012)

ich bin mit meinem auch voll zufrieden...einfach geiles gerät


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. Oktober 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Die Größe L empfinde ich für mich (1,78 m groß) als sehr gut. In Kombination mit einem 40er Vorbau ist das Bike schön agil und lässt sich trotzdem gut auf längeren Strecken fahren.



keine Kritik, aber mir war der Rahmen bei gleicher Größe und einem 30mm Vorbau etwas zu lang!
bei einem M wäre aber das Sattelrohr zu kurz gewessen für mich!
Haupverkaufsgrund war aber "ich bin halt doch eher der Fullyfahrer" 



Piefke schrieb:


> Das Bike macht richtig Spaß.



das würde ich aber trotzdem unterschreiben


----------



## Piefke (29. Oktober 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> keine Kritik, aber mir war der Rahmen bei gleicher Größe und einem 30mm Vorbau etwas zu lang!
> bei einem M wäre aber das Sattelrohr zu kurz gewessen für mich!
> Haupverkaufsgrund war aber "ich bin halt doch eher der Fullyfahrer"


Mir würde bei M das Sitzrohr passen, vermutlich sind bei mir die Beine kürzer und der Oberkörper länger als bei dir.
Fullyfahrer bin ich auch, nach vier Jahren nur Fully wollte ich aber wieder mal HT fahren und ich bereue es nicht. Jetzt hab ich zwei Bikes, die sich deutlich voneinander unterscheiden und beide Spaß machen (Fanes und DDU). Vorher waren die Bikes zu ähnlich (Fanes und Wildsau HR FR).


----------



## Nesko (30. Oktober 2012)

Was hat der Rahmen für ein Lenkwinkel mit z.B. einer 55er Gabel? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## FR-Sniper (30. Oktober 2012)

ich kann zwar keine genauen Angaben machen, mit meiner Nixon die die selbe Einbaulänge hat, würde ich mal ca 66° schätzen?! ohne Garantie!
auf jedenfall hatte ich nicht das Gefühl das der LW zu steil ist!

 @Piefke zum Activen fahren ist das ein klasse Bike, aber bei langen Wurzelfeldern wo mans "drüberlaufen" lassen kann bin ich fast eingegangen  (da bin zu weich fürs HT  )

für mich aber immernoch der schönste HT Rahmen den es gibt!


----------



## rmfausi (2. November 2012)

Hallo an alle,
ich habe eine Frage zur Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze im Sattelrohr. Ich habe normalerweise eine 400mm Stütze im CT. Heute habe ich eine bekommen die nur 360mm lang ist. Im Fahrbetrieb steckt die Stütze ca. 95mm im Rohr und  reicht bis ungefähr Mitte des Oberrohres. Ist sie schon zu kurz? Was meint ihr? Die Sattelstütze ist 30.9mm dick.

EDIT: Es ist eine Acros A-SP, lt. Bike-Components ist die min. Einstecktiefe 90mm, das würde dann eigentlich passen. Wie sieht es
dennoch beim Rahmen aus?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mueslimann (2. November 2012)

Laut "Anleitung" des CT ist sie zu kurz. Dort steht, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, etwas von "eine Hand breit unter dem Oberrohr". Ich würde zumindest bis unter das Oberrohr gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (9. November 2012)

Bremsenupdate:


----------



## Mr.Sound (9. November 2012)

@Piefke: sehr schön ... freue mich schon auf mein CT WENN es denn mal wieder aufgebaut ist 

Gruß Sven


----------



## rmfausi (9. November 2012)

Mach mal hinne, Sven. Komme gerade von einer Tour mit meinem.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## zuspät (18. November 2012)

endlich mal mitm ht im park, seit langem  




über paar kommis würd ich mich freun


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. November 2012)

Heftig
Dafür gibt es einen extra und da hast du ja dem kleinen Schweinchen alles abverlangt Klasse Eindrücke und gute Action
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Dampfsti (20. November 2012)

Net schlecht Gut gefahren.

Evtl. seh ma uns ja nächstes Jahr mal in "Todesnohe"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stratowski (20. November 2012)

zuspät schrieb:


> endlich mal mitm ht im park, seit langem
> 
> 
> über paar kommis würd ich mich freun



Ein paar hardtailfeindliche Sprünge mit dabei.


----------



## Thiel (23. November 2012)

Dein Lenker sieht im Video aus als wäre er 560mm breit...


----------



## Lokal (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo !

Zum Verkauf steht ein Alutech "Cheap Trick" im TOP Zustand. 

Alle Teile, bis auf die LaufrÃ¤der und der Lenker, stammen aus diesem Jahr - nagelneu und kaum gefahren. 

Die Federgabel wurde 2012 von Rock Shox gecheckt und erneuert: neue Krone, neue Dichtungen, etc... 

Die Gabel hat Kratzer, der Rahmen allerdings nicht. 

800 â¬ VB...Ich wohne in Hamburg, eine Probefahrt ist natÃ¼rlich mÃ¶glich !
[email protected]

Hier die Teilliste: 

Rahmen: Alutech Cheap Trick 2008 , GrÃ¶Ãe L, Schwarz - ab Werk montierter X-Long Alutech Steuersatz 
LaufrÃ¤der: DH Veltec LaufrÃ¤der 
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike Air Team - 145mm; komplett Ã¼berholt 
Bremsen Avid Juice 5, 2012 - nagelneu 
Schaltung Sram X 9, 8-fach 
Kurbeln: Truvativ Holzfeller + Truvativ BashGuard + NC 17 KettenfÃ¼hrung 
Pedale: Sixpack Menace 
Lenker: Race Face Diabolus 
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller 
Sattel: Selle Royal 
Reifen: Continental X-King 2,2


----------



## Beorn (21. Dezember 2012)

HalloCT Fahrer, da ich mich sehr für einen Rahmen interessiere, wollt ich mal fragen, ob es einen CT Besitzer im Raum Ulm gibt, am besten Größe L?!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Dampfsti (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einem CT.

Weiß einer aus dem Stand ob sich seit 2008 die Geometrie verändert hat?

Die jetzige von 2011 würd mir eigentlich ganz gut passen
Will mir aber net unbedingt nen neuen zulegen, da die Fanes schon ein gewaltiges Loch ich die Bike Kasse gegraben hat 


Tante Edit hat mir gerade erzählt, der Jü hätte ihr gesteckt, dass sich die Geometrie des DDU CT nicht geändert hat. Lediglich die Wechselbaren Ausfallenden, die leider nicht auf 142x12 Adaptierbar sind, haben sich geändert.


----------



## Dampfsti (31. Dezember 2012)

Noch ne Frage an die, die ein CT in Größe L haben.

Das Steuerrohr ist ja 120mm lang, wieviel trägt denn der Steuersatz noch auf?

Bzw. wie lang muss der Gabelschaft incl. 35mm Vorbauklemmung und 10mm Spacer sein?


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2012)

welcher Steuersatz?

wobei du das eigentlich schon selbst rechnen kannst:

Steuerrohr: 120 mm
z.B. Reset 118LP: 30,5 mm
Spacer 10 mm
Vorbau 35 mm

macht dann: 195,5 mm

es gibt aber zum einen flacher bauende Steuersätze und zum anderen flachere Vorbauten (Syntace Superforce hat mind. 28 mm)


----------



## Dampfsti (31. Dezember 2012)

Danke, hab nur auf den ersten Anlauf keine Einbauhöhen für den Steuersatz gefunden...


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2012)

welcher?

der hier z.B. hat 30 mm und ist bullet-proof


----------



## ruv (31. Dezember 2012)

nimm doch den Alutech Edelstahl Steuersatz... das ist der einzige der mit der Rahmengarantie freigegeben ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (31. Dezember 2012)

Muss ich mal den Jü fragen wie das dann mit der Garantie aussieht,
Der Alutech ist schon sehr schwer und auch net ganz billig...

Rahmen hab ich grad beim Jü geordert
Hatte da noch einen für mich auf Lager


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2012)

wenn die Gabel nicht wirklich die maximalen 160 mm hat, brauchts auch keine 25 mm Einpresstiefe.
Reset hat mit dem 118 HDAL z. B. einen mit 22 mm unten im Programm.
oben braucht es nicht wirklich viel Einpresstiefe, die Kräfte werden unten übertragen.

der Reset wiegt 176g, is aber mit 38 mm seeehr hoch bauend.

mein Tipp: unten den 118HD mit 22 mm Einpresstiefe
oben z.B. einen 118LP mit 17mm Bauhöhe oder einen beliebig anderen oberen Teil (Cane Creek, Chris King, Acros)


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2012)

oder sowas hier

-1° und die bauen dir die untere Achale sicher mit 22 mm Einpresstiefe


----------



## Piefke (31. Dezember 2012)

Das Steuerrohr sieht sehr massiv aus. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da bei einem Steuersatz mit "nur" 22 mm was passiert, auch bei einer 160er Gabel. 
Ich hab den Brave Monster drin und musste damit schon zum Kumpel mit Presse, um den reinzubekommen.


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2012)

"nur" und "22mm" passt nicht wirklich zusammen, finde ich.

ein normaler EC34 Steuersatz hat deutlich unter 20 mm Einpresstiefe,
daher sind 22 mm eigentlich ausreichend, 25 mm fast schon zu viel.
Da verformt sich ja irgendwann das Rohr beim Einpressen...


----------



## Piefke (31. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> "nur" und "22mm" passt nicht wirklich zusammen, finde ich.


Deshalb auch nur in "" und nur 22 mm, weil Alutech 25 vorschreibt.


----------



## Dampfsti (31. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> oder sowas hier
> 
> -1° und die bauen dir die untere Achale sicher mit 22 mm Einpresstiefe


 

hehe, -1° hätte natürlich auch was

Soll schon ne 160er Gabel rein, vll auch ne 150er mal sehn was ich so bekomm.

Mal überlegen, hat ja noch ein wenig Zeit...

Mit der Bauhöhe sollte kein Problem darstellen, muss halt einfach ne Gabel mit genügend Schaftlänge kaufen.


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2012)

wo steht das eigentlich für die aktuellen Rahmen?

is das, was beim Steuersatz steht, nicht noch aus Zeiten,
als es nur Wildsau und Keiler gab?


----------



## Piefke (31. Dezember 2012)

160er Gabel passt herrragend ins DDU.
Das mit den 25 mm hat mir der Jü auf Anfrage mitgeteilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (5. Januar 2013)

Das erste Posting mit Bild im neuen Jahr.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das erste Posting mit Bild im neuen Jahr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sieht gut aus

Gruß Jens!


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Januar 2013)

Bei den haufen Paketen die mein Postbote heute für mich dabei hatte kam mir glatt der Gedanke:

*"Ja is denn heut scho wieder Weihnachten?"*











Meine Fanes muss nun ihren Winterradsatz mit dem Schwesterchen teilen, sowie ein paar Kleinteile die ich dann an der Fanes durch besseres ersetze.

Ansonsten ist bis auf die 160er Lyrik Solo Air RC und dem Steuersatz eigentlich alles da...


----------



## der-gute (12. Januar 2013)

es is einfach jammerschade, das es das CT nicht mehr in XL und nicht mehr als Custom (1.5 und sowas) gibt...


----------



## Piefke (13. Januar 2013)

DDU im Schnee:


----------



## WilliWildsau (15. Januar 2013)

Dieser Rahmen ist einfach der absolute Hammer und das beweist er jeden Tag aufs neue Mittlerweile im 7. Jahr im Dauereinsatz und verrichtet klaglos seinen Dienst
Hier ist er ab&zu auch mal in Aktion zu sehen
Jedes DDU ist hier eine wahre Augenweide
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tadea nuts (16. Januar 2013)

@ Jens Schöne Zusammenstellungen von Dir in der letzten Zeit.

Zum Geburtstag hat meine Tochter endlich ein Cheap Trick bekommen. Vieles wird noch geändert, aber wichtig war es erst einmal eine kleine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Januar 2013)

@tadea nuts
Gute Entscheidung Stefan
Dann mal viel Spaß und hast ja vor der Haustür auch den passenden Spielplatz dafür
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Januar 2013)

cheaptrick von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Lennart (17. Januar 2013)

Letzter Stand meines Cheap Tricks (Rahmen inzwischen im Bikemarkt):


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Januar 2013)

Schönes CT @_Fibbs79_ 

Wollte morgen eigentlich auch auf erste Testfahrt im Schnee mit meinem gehen...
Leider kam mir heut beim besonders genauem Einrichten des Schaltauges ne kleine Unpässlichkeit dazwischen

Megastabil das ganze, leider dann aber auch ganauso schnell abgerissen...
Ganz klarer Fall, zu wenig überschüssige Energie beim Biken abgebaut
Naja verbuchen wir den Vorfall unter "Lehrgeld"  und bestellen ein neues Schaltauge...


----------



## Mr.Sound (18. Januar 2013)

wie zum Teufel schafft man es DIESES Schaltauge ab zu reissen?  Dazu muss man glaub ich ein ganz schönes Viech sein  

Gruß Sven


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Januar 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> wie zum Teufel schafft man es DIESES Schaltauge ab zu reissen?  Dazu muss man glaub ich ein ganz schönes Viech sein
> 
> Gruß Sven



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht 
Na wie gesagt, zu wenig zum Biken gekommen die letzten paar Tage


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Januar 2013)

Riesengroßes Lob ans Alutech Team 

Gestern um ca. 16Uhr bestellt und mit Paypal bezahlt und heute morgen um 9Uhr hatte ich das Paket in Händen..
Besser gehts ja wohl nicht...

Wohlgemerkt auch die Post hat gute Arbeit geleistet, das Paket musste immerhin bis nach Bayern runter

Jetzt schnell die Arbeit gar fertig machen, dann wird das CT komplettiert und ne Runde durch den Schnee gedreht


----------



## sickgorilla (25. Januar 2013)

Hi,
hab mir gerade einen nen CT schwarz eloxal + Steuersatz gegönnt!  
bin mal gespannt, wann er kommt!

Aufbau mit Lyrik 160 U-Turn, swiss 5.1 + hope pro, hayes hfx9, ...


----------



## Dampfsti (27. Januar 2013)

Heute bin ich endlich mal zur ersten Ausfahrt mit dem CT gekommen...

Macht richtig Laune das verspielte Gerät

Ich bin erstaunt wie lange an steilen Rampen das Vorderrad am Boden bleibt.
Hatte gedacht, mit den kurzen Kettenstreben und dem mit knapp 70° flachen Sitzwinkel würde es da mehr Probleme geben.

Mit der auf 165mm eingestellten Lyrik RC Solo Air komm ich auf einen Lenkwinkel von ganz knapp unter 67°.
Evtl. besorg ich mir noch nen Dual Pos. Kit falls mich mal einer günstig anspringt


Wie man sieht gefallen meinem Vater meine beiden Damen auch sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (27. Januar 2013)

Sehr schick 

Was ist das für ein Bash am CT? Sieht nett aus.


----------



## Dampfsti (27. Januar 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Sehr schick
> 
> Was ist das für ein Bash am CT? Sieht nett aus.



Danke

Der Bash ist Eigenbau aus 5mm Alu

Der originale Plastebashguard der SLX Kurbel ist erstens potthässlich und zweitens mit über 150g sackschwer...

Meiner ist einiges schlanker und mit 92g auch fast die hälfte leichter.

Wenn ich mal ein besseres Material (6000er oder 7000er Alu) in die Finger bekomm mach ich nochmal einen neuen der dann natürlich auch noch einiges leichter wird.
Aber erstmal testen was der jetzige so aushält


----------



## rmfausi (27. Januar 2013)

Sieht gut aus, gefällt mir.  Das Bashguard ist auch gut geworden.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Januar 2013)

@Dampfsti
Feines Schweinchenund viel Spaß damit


----------



## florben (31. Januar 2013)

Hätte mal eine Frage, bekomm ich am Hinterrad eine 203er scheibe verbaut ? Oder nur mit Adapter ? 

danke schonmal


----------



## Dampfsti (31. Januar 2013)

Adapter brauchst du für PM Bremsen sowieso...

Wenn du ne 203mm Scheibe verbauen willst, musst du halt nen IS auf PM8" Adapter verbauen...

Oder du machst auf den IS auf PM7"  nen PM7" auf PM8" Adapter drauf

  @_WilliWildsau_: Spaß hab ich auf jeden Fall, das CT ist ne klasse Ergänzung zur Fanes.


----------



## rmfausi (31. Januar 2013)

Eine 203er Scheibe sollte passen, ist noch genug Platz. Ich habe eine 180er drin. Einen Adapter braucht du natürlich. Das CT hat hinten eine IS2000 Aufnahme.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Piefke (31. Januar 2013)

Hope Flaot Disc 203 mm passt rein und die ist etwas dicker als andere Scheiben.


----------



## florben (31. Januar 2013)

Hope Float will auch auch verbauen. Hab leider noch keinen passenden Adapter gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (31. Januar 2013)

Es gibt doch haufenweise Adapter zur Auswahl oder hast du schon welche ausprobiert, die nicht passten, es aber eigentlich sollten ?


----------



## Piefke (31. Januar 2013)

*HBMG:*
- Bremszange: Postmount PM 9.74
- Bremsaufnahme: Internationaler Standard Rahmen
- Scheibengröße: 203mm


----------



## pm.andy (1. Februar 2013)

Endlich Schneefrei um das neu augebaute cheap trick zu testen


----------



## rebirth (2. Februar 2013)

@Dampfsti vererbst mir dann deinen alten bash?  

Jemand nen Tip was ich für nen Steuersatz fahren kann/darf/soll/muss/will...?! 
Mir gehts um die Einbauhöhe(?) und die Form. Muss schon passen das zeug 

Der von Alutech sieht zwar gut aus, ist aber ein wenig schwer


----------



## Piefke (2. Februar 2013)

Ich hab den Brave Monster drin, der hat zwar "nur" 22 mm, aber das sollte halten. Das Steuerrohr sieht so stabil aus, da wird sich so schnell nichts verformen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Februar 2013)

Als Preis-Leistungsschnäppchen kann ich den hier empfehlen Seit über 6 Jahren im Dauereinsatz und kein Anzeichen von Verschleiß Unverwüstlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (2. Februar 2013)

Ich habe einen Acros AH-07 verbaut die Einpresstiefe ist 22mm. Der Jürgen hat dazu gemeint ist ok. Den Steuersatz den Er einbaut hat 25mm das sollte bekannt sein.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_Dampfsti_ vererbst mir dann deinen alten bash?
> 
> Jemand nen Tip was ich für nen Steuersatz fahren kann/darf/soll/muss/will...?!
> Mir gehts um die Einbauhöhe(?) und die Form. Muss schon passen das zeug
> ...


 

Hmm der is aber für 36T
Denk aber der wird mein CT einige Zeit lang zieren...

Wenn der Jü den grad im Abverkauf hat wie du gestern sagtest, dann schlag doch einfach zu...
Gewicht ist doch Nebensache...
Meins fährt doch auch ganz gut alles mögliche rauf und runter und is alles andere als "leicht"


Hier mal ein kleines Vid vom gestrigen Einsatz

 
Geil wars, für solche Spielereien ist das CT einfach erste Sahne


----------



## rebirth (3. Februar 2013)

Bin noch am zweifeln ob ich mir nen steuersatz holen soll, wenn der stadler meinen rahmen nicht rausrückt oder "noch mehr kaputt" macht, dann machts wenig sinn


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bin noch am zweifeln ob ich mir nen steuersatz holen soll, wenn der stadler meinen rahmen nicht rausrückt oder "noch mehr kaputt" macht, dann machts wenig sinn


 

Wie etz???
Ham se gepfuscht denna Murkser??


----------



## rebirth (3. Februar 2013)

Jain. Die Stütze lässt sich ganze 10 cm versenken oder so... Kosten dafür: über 100 euro. Ich habs nicht gezahlt und den rahmen dort gelassen weil der chef versuchen will ein werkzeug zu besorgen das komplett rein geht. 
Ich werd ihn aber versuchen abzuholen und dann weng telefonieren wer den pfusch ausbesser will/kann.


----------



## Lennart (3. Februar 2013)

Klasse Video.


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Februar 2013)

Hättest dich halt an nen Fachbetrieb wenden müssen...
Net an denna Kaschper...
Na hoffentlich machns na net kaputt...

Ansonsten wird der Jü auf kosten vo denen wohl nochmal einen Rahmen schicken müssen


----------



## zuspät (3. Februar 2013)

ich seh scho in bayreuth geht was  was für hts waren denn des alles?


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Februar 2013)

zuspät schrieb:


> ich seh scho in bayreuth geht was  was für hts waren denn des alles?


 
Des war eher in Nürnberg 
Aber in BT gibt's auch ne ähnliche Location...

Mein CT, Ragley ??Blue Pig?? (blau), Dartmoor Hornet (rot) und ich glaub ein Cannondale Trail SL 2.


----------



## Lennart (3. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ragley Blue Pig (blau)


Ist zwar blau, dürfte aber ein Bagger sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (3. Februar 2013)

hmm kann sein... war mir nicht ganz sicher...
Was es Genau ist könnt uns der @HTWolfi sagen


----------



## mhedder (3. Februar 2013)

@Dampfsti: Geiles Video. Fahrtechnik genau nach meinem Geschmack. 

Da wäre ich echt gern dabei gewesen. Neid...

Was mir hier immer wieder auffällt: Hier fahren fast alle mit dicken 36er Gabeln wie Lyrik usw. rum. Ich hab in meinem CT eine Reba mit 120mm Federweg drin und empfinde den LW schon als relativ flach; geschätzt irgend etwas um die 66°.
Hat sich die Geo des CT in den letzten Jahren diesbzgl. geändert? Mein Rahmen ist von 2008 oder 2009.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Piefke (3. Februar 2013)

Ich komm auf ca. 64° mit 160er 55, nach der 2 cm = 1° Regel sollte sich da nix verändert haben.


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Februar 2013)

@Piefke Wie kommst du auf 64°? gemessen oder geschätzt?

Ich hab bei meinem ganz knapp unter 67° gemessen, und das mit 165mm Lyrik.

Die Geometrie hat sich nicht verändert die letzten Jahre.

Warum ich z.b. ne fette Gabel fahre??
Weils geil aussieht und mir die 32er cc Dinger zu labil sind...


----------



## mhedder (3. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> @Piefke Wie kommst du auf 64°? gemessen oder geschätzt?
> 
> Ich hab bei meinem ganz knapp unter 67° gemessen, und das mit 165mm Lyrik.
> 
> ...



Gründe für ne fette Gabel sind klar, sehe ich auch so.
Ich könnte mir allerdings nicht vorstellen mit noch einem flacheren LW rum zu fahren.

Wie gesagt, bei mir sind es ca. 66° bei 120mm FW. 64° wären mir persönlich zu flach.
Fahre an dem Rad kaum SAG, so dass der LW auch so flach genug ist. Bei weniger wäre mir das Handling in flacheren Passagen nicht gefallen. Da bekommt man ja kaum mehr Druck auf VR um geschmeidig versetzen zu können... 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Piefke (3. Februar 2013)

Gemessen am Bild bin ich mit nem Geodreieck am Monitor auf 64° gekommen, ich hab jetzt noch mal im Gimp nachgemessen und da komm ich auf 64,5°.
Der LW ist flacher als an der Fanes, wobei der hier ja steiler wird beim Draufsetzen und bei der Fanes flacher.


----------



## Piefke (3. Februar 2013)

Ich fahr mit 40er Vorbau und flachem Lenker (12,5 mm Riße), os passt das auch mti dem LW.


----------



## rebirth (3. Februar 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Gemessen am Bild bin ich mit nem Geodreieck am Monitor auf 64° gekommen



kann ich das für meine signatur haben?


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Februar 2013)

Alles zurück was ich über den LW meines CT gesagt hab

hatte da die Falsche Zahl im Hirn...

64-64,5 passt, habs gerade eben nochmal nachgemessen.

Fährt sich eigentlich trotzdem sehr handlich.
Sollt ich mal ne Alpenüberquerung machen wollen steck ich auch ne absenkbare 120er Gabel rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (3. Februar 2013)

[offtopic] @Dampfsti hast du zufällig nen 10mm spacer für die lyrik rumfliegen?


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Februar 2013)

Ne leider net,
meine hab ich schon mit 165mm bekommen...

Werd aber wahrscheinlich auch noch 5mm runter gehen...


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Februar 2013)

hier mal noch der Zusammenschnitt von einigen guten Szenen meiner Gopro


----------



## mhedder (5. Februar 2013)

Wieder ein schönes Vid. 

Da sieht man recht deutlich dass (meistens zumindest ) der Reiter hier Herr über das Ross ist... 

 @Dampfsti:
Sind neben Dir (das interprätiere ich aus dem Besitz eines Montys) noch weitere Fahrer mit Trial Background in eurer Truppe dabei?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Februar 2013)

mhedder schrieb:


> Wieder ein schönes Vid.
> 
> Da sieht man recht deutlich dass (meistens zumindest ) der Reiter hier Herr über das Ross ist...



Danke,
Ja meistens, ich bin ja noch am Üben



mhedder schrieb:


> @Dampfsti:
> Sind neben Dir (das interprätiere ich aus dem Besitz eines Montys) noch weitere Fahrer mit Trial Background in eurer Truppe dabei?
> 
> Gruß Marc



Hm naja ein paar haben wohl schon mal auf nem Trialbike gestanden

Ich fahr eigentlich auch net so richtig Trial...
Hab des Monty halt und spiel ab und an mal ein bisschen damit rum... Aber gegen die Trialer mit denen ich alle heilige Zeit mal zam komm, schau ich aus wie ein blutiger Anfänger


----------



## mhedder (6. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> ... Aber gegen die Trialer mit denen ich alle heilige Zeit mal zam komm, schau ich aus wie ein blutiger Anfänger


Das Problem kenne ich zu genüge... 
Naja, ich fahre ja noch nicht so lange Trial; hab da noch die Hoffnung das ein oder andere zu lernen.

Grundsätzlich lassen sich meiner Meinung nach auch eher die Basics vom Trial aufs MTB anwenden (wie in deinem Video gut zu sehen). 

Bei richtigen Trial Techniken wie Backwheel Hops usw. sehe ich nicht, dass ich es jemals so weit schaffen werde diese sicher mit einem MTB im Gelände anzuwenden...

Ihr habt auf jeden Fall ein schönes Revier zum Spielen vor der Haustür. Da bin ich echt neidisch. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sickgorilla (7. Februar 2013)

Moin,
welchen Umwerfer empfiehlt die CT-Gemeinde?

Top oder Down Swing ??


Thxs


----------



## Piefke (7. Februar 2013)

Wie immer, wenn es passt: Downswing.


----------



## sickgorilla (7. Februar 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Wie immer, wenn es passt: Downswing.



Mhh, wenns paßt! 

Im Alutech Datenblatt steht was von Top-Pull...


----------



## Piefke (7. Februar 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Wie immer, wenn es passt: Downswing.


Ein Komma an der falschen Stelle

Wie immer wenn es passt: Downswing.
Ja, es passt am DDU.

Top-Pull ist auch richtig, Zug kommt von oben.

Also Top-Pull Down-Swing.


----------



## florben (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir einen gebrauchten Rahmen ersteigert. Steuersatz ist schon eingepresst (von Syncros) allerdings ist die untere Lagerschale total verdellt und die dichtringe sehen auch nicht mehr so gut aus.  Jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht einfach gleich einen neuen Steuersatz einpressen lasse.  Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.  Zwecks was ich verbauen kann (darf)
  Danke schon mal


----------



## Piefke (8. Februar 2013)

Alutech schreibt offiziell 25 mm Einpresstiefe vor, den passenden von Alutech gibt´s gerade im Angebot. 
Garantie dürfte aber bei dir eh keine Rolle mehr spielen, von daher kannst du auch andere Steuersätze verwenden.
Ich hab den Brave Monster drin mit 22 mm, schau mal heir ein paar Seite zurück, da werden ein paar genannt.


----------



## florben (10. Februar 2013)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...EC34-28-6---EC34-30-S-H-I-S--Steuersatz-.html

Die sollte gehen oder ?


----------



## Dampfsti (10. Februar 2013)

Laut Vorgabe geht der Steuersatz nicht...
Hat leider zu wenig Einpresstiefe...


----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2013)

Jo, gibts aber bei dirty stuff billiger.


----------



## florben (10. Februar 2013)

Ich hab keinen mit 25 mm gefunden auser der von Alutech . Muss es unbedingt 25mmsein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2013)

Ich selbst habs nicht gefunden auf der at seite... 
Ich weiß es nur vom dampfsti 

Hab mir den acros geholt, die 5mm werdens schon net rausreißen 
Aber! Der xlong sieht schon besser aus in dem rahmen.


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Februar 2013)

@_rebirth_ 
Und ich habs aus erster Hand 

@_florben_
Der Jü hatte zu mir gemeint, 22 würden auch reichen...
denk mal einer mit 20mm Einpresstiefe geht auch noch bei ner 160er Gabel...

Der Acros, den du verlinkt hast, hat halt "nur" 14mm Einpresstiefe...


Ich denk zwar net, dass bei dem massiven Steuerrohr irgendwas passiert, aber rausfordern möchte ichs auch net
Der Jü wird schon wissen warum er so eine Vorgabe macht.


Wie schon von @_Piefke_ angesprochen hat der Brave Monster 20mm 
Von Reverse gibt's einen mit 22mm 
Und eben den XLong von Alutech.
Mehr falln mir grad net ein. 



Übrigens hat meine Lyrik jetzt mit nem 20mm Spacer unterm Luftkolben 157mm Federweg
Hatte sie mit nem 10mm Spacer eingebaut, sprich mit 167mm FW...

So müsste sie ja rein rechnerisch ohne den Spacer 177mm FW haben 

Fährt sich aber mit den 157mm einiges besser da einfach der Sitzwinkel nicht ganz so flach ist.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich 10mm weniger Gabeleinbauhöhe so sehr bemerkbar machen...

Mal sehn, evtl. mach ich sogar noch einen 5 oder 6mm längeren Spacer rein...


----------



## rebirth (11. Februar 2013)

@florben @Dampfsti der ah-07 / ah-34L hat 22mm Einpresstiefe.


----------



## rmfausi (11. Februar 2013)

Ich habe auch den AH-07 drin und Jü hat auch dazu gemeint er wäre auch ok.
Die Einpresstiefe ist oben und unten 22mm. Wenn sich da noch das Steuerrohr
aufweiten soll? Die Lagerschalen sind halt etwas rund beim X-Long sind sie 
gerade, das sieht besser aus bei dem Steuerrohr. Ich wollte nicht unbedingt
einen silbernen Steuersatz.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## rebirth (13. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand nen 2x Kettenführungstip für mich?
Meine Kette passt leider genau zwischen kleinem Kettenblatt und iscg aufnahme...


----------



## Dampfsti (13. Februar 2013)

Die einzige 2 Fach Führung die ich mir ranschrauben würde wäre die eThirteen TRS+ Dual...

Ich mach mir ans CT keine Kettenführung ran, höchstens vielleicht ne C-Guide...
Durch die kurzen Kettenstreben in Verbindung mit dem kurzen gedämpften Schaltwerk hatte ich bis jetzt noch keinen einzigen Kettenverlust...


----------



## Stratowski (13. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen 2x Kettenführungstip für mich?
> Meine Kette passt leider genau zwischen kleinem Kettenblatt und iscg aufnahme...



Ich war (bevor ich auf 1-fach umgebaut habe) ganz zufrieden mit dieser hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40530
(Gibts auch ohne Bohrungen für Umwerfer)
Zwar ist das Lager der Rolle nicht allzu langlebig, aber das kann man  günstig tauschen.


----------



## rebirth (13. Februar 2013)

Ich brauch leider ne kettenführung. Mir ist gestern bei der Probefahrt ständig die Kette runter.


----------



## Dampfsti (13. Februar 2013)

hmm, komisch...

hast du das mit dem Sitzrohr schon geregelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (13. Februar 2013)

joa..


----------



## Tob1as (14. Februar 2013)

Stratowski schrieb:


> Ich war (bevor ich auf 1-fach umgebaut habe) ganz zufrieden mit dieser hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40530
> (Gibts auch ohne Bohrungen für Umwerfer)
> Zwar ist das Lager der Rolle nicht allzu langlebig, aber das kann man  günstig tauschen.



Die Form ich auch empfehlen, meine ist fast identisch.
(Mit den Rollenlagern hast du aber tatsächlich recht o,0)




Ansonsten Nc17 Stinger und Konsorten.

Kette schön kurz gemacht?


----------



## Piefke (14. Februar 2013)

Hat die http://www.g-junkies.de/zweig.html schon mal jemand am DDU gehabt?

Ich hatte die mal gebraucht gekauft, sollte damals ans Fritzz, passte leider nicht, machte aber optisch einen sehr guten Eindruck. Auch der Servie ist super, jedes Teil kann einzeln gekauft werden.


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2013)

Meins


----------



## Milan0 (14. Februar 2013)

Vorne noch nen Baron 2.3 oder 2.5 sonst Top 

2.3er kann ich dir anbieten


----------



## mueslimann (14. Februar 2013)

Sieht toll aus!

Der KM wäre mir vorne auch etwas zu rutschig, sobald es schlammig oder lose wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voiture balai (15. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Meins


 
Hallo rebirth,
sieht klasse aus, Interessiere mich auch für ein CT (ähnlicher Aufbau wie Deins), mich würde aber das Gewicht interessieren. Was bringt es denn auf die Waage?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Februar 2013)

Also der Rahmen des CT wiegt in Größe L mit Pulverbeschichtung ziemlich genau 2500g.

Meins wiegt mit dem 2400g schweren Radsatz, artgerechter Bereifung, Lyrik Solo Air, 150er KS Supernatural und wenig Leichtbau 15,03 kg...

Mit dem CC Radsatz komm ich auf irgendwas um die 13,2-13,5kg.
  @rebirth


Schönes Teil!!!
Wie gesagt, nur der Vorderreifen passt net​


----------



## Lennart (15. Februar 2013)

Gewichtsfrage wurde hier auch gerade diskutiert.


----------



## voiture balai (15. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Info. Mit einem Gewicht zwischen 13-14kg kann ich sehr gut leben. Muss ja auch stabil sein. Ansonsten gibt es bzgl. Gewicht ja noch eigenes Tuningpotential 
voiture balai


----------



## rebirth (15. Februar 2013)

Also laut cheng beng waage hats 14,1kg


----------



## rebirth (20. Februar 2013)

huhu. hab heute ne neue stinger verbaut. jetzt knackt beim treten an immer der selben stelle "irgendwas". 

Ohne rolle knackt es nicht. Kann es sein das das lager in der rolle im A. ist?
Oder könnte es die iscg aufnahme sein?


----------



## Stratowski (20. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> huhu. hab heute ne neue stinger verbaut. jetzt knackt beim treten an immer der selben stelle "irgendwas".
> 
> Ohne rolle knackt es nicht. Kann es sein das das lager in der rolle im A. ist?
> Oder könnte es die iscg aufnahme sein?



An "derselben" Stelle bezogen auf Kurbelstellung? Dann wird es nicht das Lager der Rolle sein, weil dieses dreht sich ja mit anderer Drehzahl.


----------



## rebirth (20. Februar 2013)

Jain. Wenn dann auf beiden seiten auf ziemlich gleicher höhe. 
Man spührt das knacken sogar.. Ich finde es sehr komisch das ohne die rolle nichts knackt. 

Gibts ne vorgabe zu den drehmomenten der iscg aufnahme?
Habt ihr schraubensicherung verwendet?

*EDIT*
glaub ich bin dem ganzen auf der spur. auf dem bild markiert ist die stelle die ich vermute.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/le/ws/lewsa8oyeqpe/large_IMG_0431.JPG?0

kann es sein das sich der rahmen/hinterbau beim lockeren treten schon so verbiegt das die stinger an der kettenstrebe "schrabbt"?
ich werd sie morgen mal ein wenig wegdrehen und dann berichten ons was gebracht hat.


----------



## rebirth (21. Februar 2013)

So, ich habs.. 

War ein ziemlicher scheiÅÅ das beim fahren festzustellen 

Schuld war das kleine kettenblatt das urplÃ¶tzlich (alu dreck...) nicht mehr zur kette passt.
Die kette hebt sich wenige mm vom blatt ab, unter lasst.
Das reichte fÃ¼r das seltsame knacken beim treten.


----------



## rebirth (1. März 2013)

Huhu, scheinbar gibts anständige zughalter für die doppelten führungen am oberrohr. 
Hat jemand nen namen oder nen link dazu?

Die kabelbinder aktion nervt mich ohne ende....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (1. März 2013)

Die waren bei mir zum Rahmen dazu, musst du mal beim Jü nachfragen.


----------



## Dampfsti (1. März 2013)

Bei mir waren welche dran, hab aber Kabelbinder rangemacht, weil die besser halten


----------



## florben (4. März 2013)

Hab mein bike soweit fertig, nur die Schaltungskompnenten fehlen noch. Tendiere zur Sram X0 aber bei der Übersetzung bin ich mir nicht so sicher.  (Vorne 36,22 Zähne und hinten 11  28Kasette ) Sollte für den All Mounten Bereich gehen oder?  Oder was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 

  Danke schon mal


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. März 2013)

Ich fahre vorne 22/36 und hinten 11/32 (9-fach)
Im Sommer vielleicht 36 vorne und 18 hinten


----------



## Mr.Sound (4. März 2013)

florben schrieb:


> Oder was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> 
> Danke schon mal



Wie fit bist du? Was für Berge hast du vor der Haustüre? Das ist genau so in die Glaskugel schauen wie wenn ich dir sage "Ja reicht" 

Gruß Sven


----------



## florben (4. März 2013)

Königstuhl in Heidelberg liegt vor der Tür, ansonsten gibts mehr durchwachsene Sachen.  Körperlich fit bin ich, aber auf langen Strecken will man es auch etwas leichter haben J


----------



## Mr.Sound (4. März 2013)

ok, kenn ich ... wesshalb eig vorne 2-Fach und hinten ne kleine Kassette ? 
Macht eig keinen Sinn ausser der optik wegen. 22/28 geht schon gut aber schmeiss mal nen Ritzelrechner an (google) da kannnste fast 1 fach fahren ohne wirkliche einbußen 

Gruß Sven


----------



## rebirth (4. März 2013)

Ich fahr 22/36 > 11/34 (9x). Das 36er Brauch ich aber seltenst 

Wie schon gesagt wurde kommts eh drauf an was/wo du fährst. 
Ne 28er Kassette wär MIR aber zu klein...


----------



## Stratowski (4. März 2013)

Naja, ein Blatt ist dann doch schon nochmal nen Unterschied (auch bei 28/22).
Warum  willst Du denn ne kleine Kassette fahren? Gewicht? Würde  entweder 1-fach (simpel und robust) , oder 2-fach mit größerer Kassette  fahren (für alles gewappnet).
Ich selber fahre 1-fach 1:1 (max) auch auf Touren und komme erstaunlich gut klar damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florben (4. März 2013)

Hab mal bisschen probiert. (Vorne 24,38 hinten 12-36)
  Oder  (vorne 26,39 hinten 11-36)


----------



## Stratowski (4. März 2013)

florben schrieb:


> Hab mal bisschen probiert. (Vorne 24,38 hinten 12-36)
> Oder  (vorne 26,39 hinten 11-36)



39 vorne liest sich so komisch unrund...
Denke mit der Empfehlung zu 24,38 und 11-36, spreche ich im Namen aller User den amtlichen IBC-Segen aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. (wehe es wird widersprochen)


----------



## Dampfsti (4. März 2013)

Da wirst du wohl nicht ums probieren rumkommen...

Für meinen Einsatzbereich mit dem CT hab ich 22/32 und ne 11/36er Kassette.

Da, wo ich die meiste Zeit fahre reicht mir die Endgeschwindigkeit allemal, kann bis 45 mittreten und alles was schneller ist muss ich nicht mehr Treten dann geht's eh bergab.

Allerdings hats bei uns auch viele knackig steile Steigungen und die will ich halt auch rauffahren können, ohne dass mir die Oberschenkel platzen.

Ist wie meistens, fragst 10 Leute, bekommst 11 Meinungen zu hören


----------



## florben (6. März 2013)

[FONT="]Was ich noch nicht so ganz verstanden ha, ist das mit dem high und low clamp. Was brauch ich den ???[/FONT]


----------



## rebirth (7. März 2013)

High, oder down swing/ top pull.


----------



## Famulus36 (21. März 2013)

Hallo Cheaptrickser!

Ich fahre bislang Fully (Torque) und habe mir grad erst mein erstes Hardtail aufgebaut, ein Dartmoor Hornet:





Ansich ein geiles Bike geworden, wie ich finde. Fand ein User hier auch und hat mir nen guten Preis dafür angeboten. Und da ich eh fast lieber schraube als fahre lol, geht das Hornet nun nach Berlin, wo es mit den Crazy Bob auch gut aufgehoben ist. Und ich hab mir als Ersatzbefriedigung einen CT-Rahmen in M, schwarz elox geschossen. Ist zwar noch nicht hier, aber ich denke, dass er von der Machart schon ne Ecke wertiger und stabiler ist als das Hornet. Wird erstmal mit ner Pike U-Turn zusammengesteckt, weil die noch hier rumliegt. Ich als Marzocchi-Fan will da aber unbedingt ne 55 ATA reintun, weil ich von den Dingern überzeugt bin, siehe Hornet.
Das CT erinnert mich etwas an das BMXTB von Nicolai. Und hier vorab auch mal meine erste Frage an die Alutech-Jünger: Gibt´s da Querverbindungen zu N? Wo lässt Alutech die Rahmen brutzeln? Oder machen die das wie N auch selbst?

Danke und Grüße
Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (21. März 2013)

Welche größe war/ist dein hornet?


----------



## Famulus36 (21. März 2013)

Ist 16", also M.

Noch isses da.


----------



## Famulus36 (4. April 2013)

Bevor der Thread einschläft, hier mal mein CT:






Ist der Ex-Rahmen von Lennart, aufgebaut mit:

Gabel Marzocchi 55 ATA2
Steuersatz FSA The Pig DH
Laufradsatz Sun Single Track mit Marzocchi QR20-Nabe vorn und Deore hinten
Kurbel Race Face Deus XC mit 36er Single-Kettenblatt und XT-Innenlager
Kettenführung Shaman Racing
Schaltung Shimano XT 10-fach, Kassette 11-36
Bremse Avid Elixir R Gold Edition 203/180
Vorbau Spank Royala 50mm
Lenker Race Face Atlas 750mm
Griffe Spank Chocolate
Sattel Spank Subrosa
Stütze NC-17 Empire mit Syntace Klemme und Little Joe
Pedale NC-17 STD2
Reifen Maxxis Highroller vorn und Minion DHR hinten, je nach Bedarf auch Schwalbe Crazy Bob oder Maxxis Lopes Bling Bling

Das Hornet war schon gut, aber das CT ist nochmal ne Ecke geiler! Hat jemand nen Tip für mich, wo ich Alutech-Decals bekomme? Alutech selber hat momentan nur Dekorsätze für die Fanes/Sennes im Angebot, der Keilerkopf ist auch nicht lieferbar.


----------



## rebirth (4. April 2013)

Angerufen oder auf der hp geschaut?


----------



## Famulus36 (4. April 2013)

Letzteres. Und eben ne Mail geschickt.


----------



## rebirth (4. April 2013)

Vergiss es... Ruf an


----------



## Famulus36 (4. April 2013)

Grad mit Frau Peymann gesprochen. Der Kopf fürs Steuerrohr is noch da. Dekor nur das für Fanes, also "ALUTECH" fürs Unterrohr, in schwarz und weiß. Mist. Also doch selber basteln.

Edith: Well done! Ergebnis gibts morgen.


----------



## Famulus36 (6. April 2013)

So. Obwohl auch ich mir nicht sicher war, ob ich überhaupt was draufklebe, hab ich mir mal was anfertigen lassen:


----------



## rebirth (7. April 2013)

Ist ja putzig, ähhh... Goldig


----------



## Famulus36 (8. April 2013)

Einen Satz hab ich noch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. April 2013)

Nene, das passt net zu meiner kiste


----------



## Deleted 174584 (14. April 2013)

Hab zwar grad mein Grossman FDT fertiggemacht, aber irgendwie bin ich seither von den "Allmountain Hardtails" angefressen.

Was für eine Reifenbreite geht denn hinten noch ohne Probleme drauf - also so, dass im Falle eines leichten Achters +-2 mm nicht gleich der Reifen streift.


----------



## rebirth (14. April 2013)

ich behaupte die üblichen verdächtigen passen spielend.


----------



## Stratowski (14. April 2013)

AimBurn schrieb:


> Hab zwar grad mein Grossman FDT fertiggemacht, aber irgendwie bin ich seither von den "Allmountain Hardtails" angefressen.
> 
> Was für eine Reifenbreite geht denn hinten noch ohne Probleme drauf - also so, dass im Falle eines leichten Achters +-2 mm nicht gleich der Reifen streift.



Auf ner 25er Felge (Innenbreite) und den Ausfallenden für 12mm Achse gehen bei mir gerade so 2.4er Schwalbe. 2.5er MM war nicht mehr sinnvoll fahrbar. Wenn Du allerdings die verstellbaren Ausfallenden wählst und diese weit nach hinten schiebst, gibts deutlich mehr Platz.


----------



## rebirth (14. April 2013)

oh das hatte ich nicht bedacht... (zur info: mit den verstellbaren ausfallern gehn auch 27,5")
Wenn du 2,4er MK2 fährst bekommst du noch ne hand links und rechts dazwischen


----------



## Deleted 174584 (14. April 2013)

Ja gut hinten wäre so ein 2.4er Mountainking der Reifen der Wahl - wenn der gut passt dann ist ja gut.

Wenn dann wäre für mich eh das 12x135er Ausfallende die Wahl.

Wie sieht es mit der Rahmengröße aus - bin selbst knapp 170cm groß, denke da wäre S das passende.


----------



## rebirth (14. April 2013)

ich hab mit 1,76 (88SL) ein L und kleiner dürfts nicht sein. Sitzrohr ist ziemlich kurz.


----------



## Piefke (14. April 2013)

Da das Sitzrohr ja schön kurz ist, habe ich mich bei 1,78 für L entschieden und fahre das mit 40er Vorbau. Bei 1,70 sollte M mit kurzem Vorbau als auch S mit längerem Vorbau.


----------



## Famulus36 (14. April 2013)

Ich hab bei 1,80 ne M mit 50er Vorbau. Geht grad so. Ich finde nur keinen 70er Vorbau in gold, und ob ein 60er ne echte Verbesserung ist, muss ich mal probieren. Reifenbreite: 







Die Crazy Bob in 2,35 bauen genauso breit wie meine Fat Albert in 2,4. Ich hab aber noch den alten Hinterbau ohne geschraubte Ausfallenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (15. April 2013)

Die Voluminöse Rubber Queen in 2.4 und DER BARON in 2.5 passen auch rein
Auf Mavic EX 729 mit 32mm Innenbreite und Ausfallenden für 12er Steckachse.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (15. April 2013)

Die Größenfrage stelle ich mir auch gerade, wird vermutlich ein L bei 178 Körpergröße ist vermutlich die bessere wahle hinsichtlich vernünftiger Tourentauglichkeit.

Viel wichtiger ist aber die Frage der Farbe 
Ich finde Rot sieht hammer aus passt aber nicht zu meinen roten DT Swiss e2200.
Schwarz ist aber irgendwie auch öde, die kombi schwarz/rot hatte ich jetzt schon ne ewigkeit und sie lebt an einem meiner anderen Räder immernoch weiter.


----------



## rebirth (15. April 2013)

wie wärs mit raw?


----------



## Piefke (15. April 2013)

dunkelgrün


----------



## B4umkuch3n (16. April 2013)

ne fährst du ja schon


----------



## mueslimann (16. April 2013)

Sind zwar keine aktuellen Fotos mehr, der hässliche Sattel und Vorbau/Lenker sind hübscheren gewichen, ebenso der grausige Bashguard. Aber um einen Farbeindruck rot/rot zu bekommen: siehe mein Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B4umkuch3n (16. April 2013)

Handelt es sich bei dem Rot um Karminrot, welches ohne Aufpreis zuhaben ist?
Welche LRS sind haste da verbaut, etwas von DT Swiss ohne Aufkleber?

Oberrohrlänge horizontal = standard Angabe für die Oberrohrlänge?
Wenn ja dann wird es ein M Rahmen weil mein jetziger 585mm hat und nicht 100% passt, ein langer Vorbau sollte wenn nötig zum ausgleichen reichen.


----------



## mueslimann (16. April 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob bei Alutech etwas mit den Farben umgestellt wurde. Mein Rahmen ist noch von "damals" original vom "Jü" geschweisst, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Die Farbe ist Ducatirot. 

Die Felgen sind aus einem SX Trail, sind effektiv DT Swiss 550er die Farbe ist Rot-Eloxal, also etwas schimmernd. 

Alles andere müsste ich nachmessen, vielleicht weiß das aber jemand aus dem Stand. Ich fahr bei 184cm einen L mit 50mm Vorbau. Einsatz: Touren und kniffligeres bergab. 



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> Handelt es sich bei dem Rot um Karminrot, welches ohne Aufpreis zuhaben ist?
> Welche LRS sind haste da verbaut, etwas von DT Swiss ohne Aufkleber?
> 
> Oberrohrlänge horizontal = standard Angabe für die Oberrohrlänge?
> Wenn ja dann wird es ein M Rahmen weil mein jetziger 585mm hat und nicht 100% passt, ein langer Vorbau sollte wenn nötig zum ausgleichen reichen.


----------



## Piefke (16. April 2013)

B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> Die Größenfrage stelle ich mir auch gerade, wird vermutlich ein L bei 178 Körpergröße ist vermutlich die bessere wahle hinsichtlich vernünftiger Tourentauglichkeit.


Ja, ich bin auch 1,78 groß und fahre L mit 40er Vorbau - passt für mich perfekt.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (17. April 2013)

So, 
Ich hab mich mal mit dem Jürgen in Verbindung gesetzt und der hat mich etwas beraten. 
Er meinte sie hätten noch nen M in passendem rot auf Lager, wäre aber wohl der letzte. 
Der wird's dann für mich werden, 
danke für eure Beratung


----------



## rebirth (17. April 2013)

woher kommst du denn? willst nicht lieber mal eines fahren?


----------



## Stratowski (17. April 2013)

B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> So,
> Ich hab mich mal mit dem Jürgen in Verbindung gesetzt und der hat mich etwas beraten.
> Er meinte sie hätten noch nen M in passendem rot auf Lager, wäre aber wohl der letzte.
> Der wird's dann für mich werden,
> danke für eure Beratung



Wundert mich. Du schriebst ja im anderen Fred indirekt eher tourenlastiges fahren. (nebenbei: der XL-Vorschlag meinerseits war Quatsch wie ich im Nachhinein gesehen habe)
Mir wurde übrigens damals vom Jürgen für 1,73m "L"empfohlen
(damals auch der letzte fertige Rahmen ), aber wenns passen sollte ist ja alles schön.

Hier ein Link eines älteres Bildes (wegen der Ansicht) von meinem Bike:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/960963?in=set

Musst da nun 4cm Sattelrohrlänge abschneiden und Deine Beinlängendifferenz (unbekannt) auf die Sattelstützenlänge draufschlabiddieren. Wird bestimmt noch gehen, optimal ist das aber nicht würde ich behaupten.
Jetzt aber genug mit dem Größenwahn.

Wurde das CT ganz aus dem Programm genommen ("auf der Alutechseite surf)"?


----------



## B4umkuch3n (17. April 2013)

Komme aus Castrop-Rauxel, also ausm Pott.

Wenn sich spontan jemand anbietet aus Dortmund oder Umgebung wäre ich bei einer Probefahrt dabei, ansonsten riskiere ich es einfach.
Sonst geht der Rahmen an meinen Vater, der ist 2cm kleiner


----------



## mueslimann (17. April 2013)

Ich würde mich da auch nicht drängen lassen. Vielleicht wirst Du aber auch mit einem "M" zurecht kommen. 
Gerade im Pott sollte es doch einige CT Fahrer geben (hohe Bev.dichte). Frag vielleicht mal im FR Hardtail Thread.


----------



## netsrac (19. April 2013)

War eben auf der Alutech HP und es gibt dort kein CT mehr.
Wer weiß mehr?


----------



## Dampfsti (19. April 2013)

WTF

Kein CT mehr???


Na zum Glück hab ich schon eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174584 (19. April 2013)

> War eben auf der Alutech HP und es gibt dort kein CT mehr.
> Wer weiß mehr?


Frag mal den Baumkuchen - er hat wohl das letzte gekauft, vllt. hat er weitere Infos. Würde mich jetzt aber auch sehr ärgern mit dem Rahmen, zumal ich momentan richtig angefixt worden bin durch den Thread hier...


----------



## B4umkuch3n (19. April 2013)

Ich kann euch nicht viel dazu sagen, nur das der Jürgen von Alutech mir ein Angebot zu dem Rahmen den sie noch auf Lager haben schreiben wollte und es sich dabei um "den letzten" handelt. Bisher ist aber noch nichts gekommen, kann aber auch an meinem Hangy liegen weil es mit meiner mail Probleme hatte.


----------



## Veganarchist (23. April 2013)

na hoffentlich kann man weiterhin e-teile beziehen falls mal not am mann ist. wenn da mal ein ausfallende den geist aufgibt wäre das echt nicht gut


----------



## Mr.Sound (26. April 2013)

Hätte da noch einen CT Rahmen in M mit eingepressten Alutech Steuersatz und 12er Ausfallenden ab zu geben. Wer interesse hat --> PN

Gruß Sven


----------



## sundancer (27. April 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Hätte da noch einen CT Rahmen in M mit eingepressten Alutech Steuersatz und 12er Ausfallenden ab zu geben. Wer interesse hat --> PN
> 
> Gruß Sven



Schick mal ein paar Bilder und Preisvorstellung.


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. April 2013)

Ich würde die Ausfallenden gegen Schnellspannerausfsllenden tauschen


----------



## rebirth (27. April 2013)

Ich nehm gern die 12er ausfaller und tausche gegen die horizontalen


----------



## Piefke (28. April 2013)

netsrac schrieb:


> War eben auf der Alutech HP und es gibt dort kein CT mehr.


Scheint so - schade.
Wieder geht einStück Alutech den Bach hinunter.
Früher war Alutech "Handmade in Germany" und unkaputtbar.

Heute zählt nur noch der Gewinn, echt schade.


----------



## Machiavelli (28. April 2013)

Schade, schade... Wobei ich keinen Grund sehe, das CT mit tapered-Steuerrohr plus 31,6er Sattelrohr Update in Asien schweißen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (28. April 2013)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Schade, schade... Wobei ich keinen Grund sehe, das CT mit tapered-Steuerrohr plus 31,6er Sattelrohr Update in Asien schweißen zu lassen.


 

Passt der Wortlaut oder hast du da was vergessen?


So ein CT mit tapered Steuerrohr, 31,6er Sattelrohr plus etwas steileren Sitzwinkel wär schon was 
Natürlich Made in Germany

Hmm, wenn ich nur an so nen Rohrsatz rankommen würd...
Der Rest wär kein Problem


----------



## rebirth (28. April 2013)

Säg halt deines zamm und richts neu aus


----------



## Piefke (28. April 2013)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Schade, schade... Wobei ich keinen Grund sehe, das CT mit tapered-Steuerrohr plus 31,6er Sattelrohr Update in Asien schweißen zu lassen.


Bitte kein tapered Steuerrohr - das sieht am CT hässlich aus und Gabeln bis 160 mm gibt´s auch mit 1 1/8"
31,6 brauch ich auch nicht unbedingt, aufgerieben auf 30,9 mm da passen viele Stützen.
Und BITTE nicht Made in Asien.
Man sieht ja bei der Fanes, wie sich die Probleme verstärkt haben, seit die in Asien geschweißt werden.


----------



## rebirth (28. April 2013)

Ich wüsste nichtmal wo meins herkommt...


----------



## Machiavelli (28. April 2013)

Bin auch kein Freund von Tapered-Steuerrohren. Leider ist absehbar, dass es in naher Zukunft keine Gabeln mit 1 1/8 mehr geben wird.

Hätte den Rahmen auch lieber weiterhin vom Jürgen geschweißt. Leider ist die Zeit wohl endgültig vorbei. Besser ein Asien-CT als gar keins.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (28. April 2013)

Habt ihr ne Steuersatz Empfehlung für mein CT?
Kenne mich bei Steuersätzen leider garnicht aus hab mich aber dazu entschieden neu zu kaufen und nicht meinen alten weiter zu nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mueslimann (28. April 2013)

Laut Garantiebedingungen muss einer mit 25mm Einpresstiefe verbaut werden. Da gibt es aber wenige (nur den von Alutech und von Nicolai, beide recht schwer). Allerdings "erlaubt" der Jü auch 22mm Einpresstiefe. Da gibt es welche von Reset oder Acros. Ich hab den Acros, bisher problemlos und wohl der günstigste unter den üblichen mit 22mm.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (28. April 2013)

sprich dieser hier?
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...28-6---EC34-30-Steuersatz-.html?xtcr=3&xtmcl=

Wenn ich einen mit weniger Einpresstiefe nehme verliere ich die Garantieansprüche?
Ich hätte jetzt ja ansich erstmal einen FSA The Pig Pro DH genommen, der erfüllt aber natürlich die einpresstiefe nicht.


----------



## Piefke (28. April 2013)

Ich hab den:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=35901

Der hat zwar "nur" 20 mm Einpresstiefe, aber so stabil wie das Steuerrohr aussieht, wird da nix passieren.


----------



## mueslimann (28. April 2013)

Ja, den. Allerdings ist da gutes Werkzeug für's Einpressen nicht verkehrt, so ein langer Steuersatz braucht schon mehr Kraft als einer mit kurzer Einpresstiefe. 
Du kannst Dir doch auch gleich mit dem Rahmen einen kaufen (den von Alutech gelabelten, aus Stahl), den Alutech dann für Dich einpresst. Damals war das "kostenlos". Das Ding ist halt nur sehr schwer und eher teuer.


----------



## Dampfsti (28. April 2013)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Ja, den. Allerdings ist da gutes Werkzeug für's Einpressen nicht verkehrt, so ein langer Steuersatz braucht schon mehr Kraft als einer mit kurzer Einpresstiefe.
> Du kannst Dir doch auch gleich mit dem Rahmen einen kaufen (den von Alutech gelabelten, aus Stahl), den Alutech dann für Dich einpresst. Damals war das "kostenlos". Das Ding ist halt nur sehr schwer und eher teuer.


 

Er hat doch schon ein CT soweit ich das verstanden habe...

Ausserdem gibt's anscheinend von Alutech keine neuen CT´s mehr

Allerdings gibt's den Steuersatz noch für 49 im Abverkauf soweit ich weiß...

Einpressen ist absolut kein Problem wenn man sich die Physik etwas zu nutze macht...

Steuerrohr auf ca 80°C erwärmen und der Steuersatz geht wunderbar einfach rein.
Beim Auspressen das gleiche Spiel


----------



## netsrac (28. April 2013)

einpressen sollte auch der händler um die ecke machen oder ein kumpel mit werkzeug. Den xlong für 49.- würde ich auch nehmen. Ich hab meinen noch teuer bezahtl.


----------



## Veganarchist (29. April 2013)

Mal noch ne frage zu den Ausfallenden.  Ich bau gerade ein ddu auf undhab die 12er aufallenden. Was für ein Gewinde ist denn das auf der Antriebsseite? Hab mir eine Achse bei CNC bestellt und siehe da: Passt nicht :/ . 
Hat von euch vielleicht eine eine passende Achse übrig?


----------



## Dampfsti (29. April 2013)

Gewinde ist ein ganz normales M12 (1,75mm Gewindesteigung)


----------



## B4umkuch3n (29. April 2013)

Wie sieht des aus wenn ich einen Steuersatz mit weniger einpresstiefe nehme, besteht da akute Gefahr das etwas passiert oder geht das auch ohne große Probleme?


----------



## Lennart (29. April 2013)

Akute Gefahr für die Gewährleistung, ansonsten passiert überhaupt nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (29. April 2013)

Veganarchist schrieb:


> Mal noch ne frage zu den Ausfallenden.  Ich bau gerade ein ddu auf undhab die 12er aufallenden. Was für ein Gewinde ist denn das auf der Antriebsseite? Hab mir eine Achse bei CNC bestellt und siehe da: Passt nicht :/ .
> Hat von euch vielleicht eine eine passende Achse übrig?



Hatte genau das selbe problem und es mit einer MZ Achse oder wahlweise auch die (leichtere) RS Achse umgangen  Beide wären auch über bzw eine davon wenn der Rahmen mal weg gehen würde ohne das man ihn verschenken müsste ! 


Gruß Sven


----------



## Veganarchist (29. April 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Hatte genau das selbe problem und es mit einer MZ Achse oder wahlweise auch die (leichtere) RS Achse umgangen  Beide wären auch über bzw eine davon wenn der Rahmen mal weg gehen würde ohne das man ihn verschenken müsste !
> 
> 
> Gruß Sven



wäre schön wenns klappen würde. ist mittlerweile recht akkut. das bike ist fast fertig. sobald geld drauf ist kommt die bremsanlage und das wars dann fast. könnte sozusagen im mai fertig sein das gute stück.


----------



## Mr.Sound (29. April 2013)

Dann schick doch mal ne PM mit deiner Adresse und das Ding geht übermorgen aufn Weg zu dir  Preis wird vermutlich kein Problem sein solange es halbwegs fair bleibt  

Gruß Sven


----------



## Famulus36 (30. April 2013)

Moin.
Da ich für ein paar Straßenrunden die Crazy Bob wieder drauf gemacht hatte, hab ich mir in der Bucht einen Sun Double Track-LRS mit Fat Albert geschossen, der leider nach 14 Tagen immer noch nicht da ist... Der soll dann die 11-36er Kassette bekommen. Für den "Straßen-LRS" hab ich ne 11-25er Kassette da. Frage: Packt das Schaltwerk beide Kassetten, ohne die Einstellung zu verändern?


----------



## ruv (30. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Passt der Wortlaut oder hast du da was vergessen?
> 
> 
> So ein CT mit tapered Steuerrohr, 31,6er Sattelrohr plus etwas steileren Sitzwinkel wär schon was
> ...



noch cooler währe es noch mit Postmount Aufnahme!


----------



## Famulus36 (1. Mai 2013)

Jetzt mit KS I900 und ner gebastelten Halterung für ne LED-Taschenlampe:


----------



## Veganarchist (1. Mai 2013)

Hab noch 2 Fragen. Erstens: Famulus 36, was für ne Sattelstütze hast du da drann? 
Zweitens: Hat noch jemand nen passenden X.9 2fach Umwerfer rumkullern?


----------



## Famulus36 (1. Mai 2013)

Ist eine bearbeitete KS I900, von 30,9 auf 30,0. Klemmt allerdings noch nicht optimal, mit ner Schicht Isolierband gehts erstmal.  Stützen halten bei meinem Rahmen aber eh bescheiden, ich muss die Superlock ziemlich stramm festziehen.


----------



## Veganarchist (28. Mai 2013)

Meins ist nun auch fast fertig. In den kommenden Tagen kommt noch die 160er Domain U-Turn rein und dann ist es wenigstens erstmal fahrbereit. Ich kann nur sagen das ich sehr zufrieden bin. Junge Junge das Teil geht ganzschön vorwärts 

irgendwie haut das mit dem Bild einfügen nicht hin :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veganarchist (28. Mai 2013)




----------



## Piefke (31. Mai 2013)

Vor der Schlammabfahrt gestern:


----------



## B4umkuch3n (31. Mai 2013)

Was für vario stützen nutzt ihr, bzw welche haben nen 30er Durchmesser?


----------



## Piefke (31. Mai 2013)

KS 30,9 mm mit aufgeriebenem Sitzrohr - hat der Jü gleich gemacht


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Mai 2013)

Reverb mit 30.9er sitzrohr


----------



## rmfausi (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo an alle,
bin wieder zurück im Forum mit meinem CT. Heute nach der Revision wieder aufgebaut. Ich hatte ein Riss im Sitzrohr weil ich es auf 30.9mm vom Jü aufreiben habe lassen. Das war seine Begründung zum Riss.







Radfahren kann so einfach sein...

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (31. Mai 2013)

So ein komicker...

Haben sie es nur revisioniert oder repariert bzw. den rahmen ausgetauscht?


----------



## rmfausi (31. Mai 2013)

Das Sitzrohr wurde getauscht (repariert), ist jetzt wieder 30,0mm.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## rebirth (31. Mai 2013)

na super...


----------



## B4umkuch3n (8. Juni 2013)

Meins ist nu auch fertig, fehlt nurnoch ne Sattelstütze.


----------



## rmfausi (8. Juni 2013)

Gefällt mit gut.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## rebirth (8. Juni 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Oh, ein CT



ist auch eher selten im CT Thread 

*EDIT* HA! Vorm editieren gerettet


----------



## rmfausi (8. Juni 2013)

Ja, sorry. Ich dachte ich wäre im Freeride Hardtail Thread gewesen. Dann habe ich auch lachen müssen und gleich wieder geändert. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## netsrac (12. Juni 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> .... Ich hatte ein Riss im Sitzrohr weil ich es auf 30.9mm vom Jü aufreiben habe lassen. Das war seine Begründung zum Riss...
> 
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Wo genau war der Riss?


----------



## rmfausi (12. Juni 2013)

Der Riss war über dem Gusset unterhalb der Sattelklemme, an der Nut vom Sitzrohr. Morgen lade ich ein Bild hoch. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## ruv (13. Juni 2013)

mal dem CT Thread etwas Pushen... mit meinem Update... auf 1x10 Fach shimano umgerüstet, noch ein paar Probleme mit dem letzten und vorletzten Ritzel, geht aber sonst schon gut!





gruß ruv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (13. Juni 2013)

@netsrac Hier die Bilder













Ich denke da kann man was erkennen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## netsrac (14. Juni 2013)

@rmfausi

Also, wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann ist der Riss auf beiden Seiten, ja?
Und der Jü hat echt gesagt, dass es vom Aufreiben kommt? Das wär ja nicht so schön.
Auf jeden Fall, weiß ich, wohin ich ab und an mal genauer gucken werde.

Danke fürs posten.

Gruß netsrac


----------



## rebirth (14. Juni 2013)

Ich versteh das mit dem riss nicht. Wenn die stütze weit genug im rohr steckt KANN doch nix reisen, oder?


----------



## netsrac (14. Juni 2013)

Tja, klingt in der Tat unlogisch.


----------



## rebirth (14. Juni 2013)

Eben. Außer die stütze war/ist zu kurz. Bei meine ct muss ich die stütze schon fast reindrücken.
Wurde allerdings auch bei nem motorencenter ausgerieben.
Allgemein versteh ich es aber nicht das man nicht einfach standartmaße verbaut...


----------



## netsrac (14. Juni 2013)

Ich habe meines auch auf 30,9 aufreiben lassen (bei Alutech). Habe aber schonmal irgendwo gelesen, dass das Sitzrohr etwas größer aufgerieben wird.
Hab das hier malvon der Alutech-HP eingefügt:


> Wenn ich die Sattelstütze bei geöffneter Sattelklemme in das Sitzrohr einführe ist ein deutliches Spiel wahrnehmbar, ist das normal?
> Wir reiben unsere Sitzrohre mit einem leichten Übermaß aus, bei 31,6mm Sattelstützen ist das Sitzrohr mit 31,75mm, also eineinhalb zehntel größer ausgerieben. Dies tun wir, damit sich die Sattelstütze voll im Rahmen versenken lässt. Würde man mit einer engeren Passung arbeiten, würde der technisch bedingte Schweißverzug im Sitzrohr dazu führen, dass die Stütze nicht voll versenkbar wäre. Dies stellt keinen Mangel dar, ist Stand der Technik und bei uns seit Jahren bewährt. Da sowohl Sitzrohr als auch Stütze perfekt rund sind, ist die Flächenpassung nach Anziehen der Sattelklemme auf jeden Fall gewährleistet.
> Wir empfehlen bei Alu-Sattelstützen ein zähes Fett und bei Carbon-Stützen eine Haftpaste für die Montage zu verwenden. Geeignete Mittel sind im Fachhandel erhältlich.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dann das 30,9er auch etwas größer ist. Meine P6 fällt jedenfalls rein, wenn ich den Schnellspanner öffne.

30,9 musste aber sein, da ich irgendwann auf eine versenkbare Stütze wechseln will.
 @rmfausi hatte doch auch eine montiert, oder? Das Bedeutet doch, dass man an die Verstellung eigentlich nicht so oft ran muss.


----------



## mueslimann (14. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht eine Kombination aus: Stütze mit Untermaß, Sitzroh etwas großzügig mit Übermaß ausgerieben und Sattelklemme(ndesign)?

Wäre mal interessant, das weiter zu ergründen. Welche Sattelklemme hattest Du verbaut, wie weit war die Stütze normalerweise drinnen und hatte sie vielleicht Untermaß?


----------



## Piefke (14. Juni 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @_netsrac_ Hier die Bilder


Ich sehe das Problem eher darin, dass der Schlitz bzw. die Bohrung am Ende bis in die Schweißnaht rein geht und dann reißt es unter Belastung direkt neben der Schweiß naht. Belastungstechnisch wäre es auch günstiger, wenn der Schlitz hinten wäre.


----------



## netsrac (14. Juni 2013)

Tja, das könnte sein, dann liegt der Schlitz aber auch immer im Beschuss...
Ist nicht ganz glücklich.
Bei meinem Rahmen sieht es übrigens von der Anordnung her, genauso aus.
Bis auf den Riss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (14. Juni 2013)

@_netsrac_
Ja, der Riss war auf beiden Seiten. Die ersten Ausfahrten waren mit einer Syncros 30.9/400mm Stütze. Die Reverb 30.9/420mm kam dann ca. November ans Rad. Diese ist eigentlich für mein Enduro gekauft worden und bin sie am CT schonmal eingefahren. Ich hatte Lieferverzögerungen beim Enduro. Als mein Enduro dann da war ist sie umgewandert. Dann kam wieder eine feste Stütze von Reverse 30.9/400mm in das CT. Meine Sattelklemme ist eine Hope 34.9mm. Die Stützen liesen sich alle normal einbauen, es war kein Spiel bzw. musste auch nicht übermäßig drücken, normal halt.

Was vielleicht auch noch ein Thema ist, ich fahre das Rad als Singlespeeder im Mittelgebirge. Die Belastung am Sitzrohr ist vielleicht größer als bei einem
Schalter. Ich drücke auch gerne Anstiege im Sitzen hoch und nicht alles im Stehen. Was meint ihr dazu?

EDIT: Ja, das mit dem Aufreiben hat er so gesagt und das er es nicht mehr anbietet. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Piefke (14. Juni 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> EDIT: Ja, das mit dem Aufreiben hat er so gesagt und das er es nicht mehr anbietet.


Hat sich ja beim DDU eh erledigt, da es das gar nicht mehr gibt.
Am Pudel wird´s noch angeboten, bei der Wildsau nicht mehr - komisch


----------



## kreacker (14. Juni 2013)

hallo,

interessant ist auch, dass zum beispiel mein ct in größe L dieses gusset nicht hat 

gibts dafür einen grund ? zumindest wird ja in diesem falle das sitzrohr nicht durch das schweissen beansprucht oder liege ich da falsch ?

gruß
alex


----------



## rmfausi (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo kreacker,
welches Modelljahr ist dein CT ? Die die ich kenne habe alle ein Gusset.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Lennart (15. Juni 2013)

Die alten L Rahmen hatten das nicht.


----------



## kreacker (15. Juni 2013)

ich hab das bike letztes jahr neu bei alutech gekauft. 

wie gesagt kein gusset 

keine ahnung wann der rahmen gebaut wurde ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lennart (15. Juni 2013)

Sicher, dass das kein M ist?


----------



## kreacker (15. Juni 2013)

habs als L bestellt und M wäre auch etwas zu klein für mich, bin 1,90 groß 

muss eigentlich ein L sein, hatte damals sogar überlegt ein XL zu kaufen. da hat mir jürgen dann aber abgeraten .....


----------



## rebirth (15. Juni 2013)

Meines, in L, hat aich das gusset. @kreacker zeigst ma das komplette rad? Sieht interessant aus.


----------



## kreacker (15. Juni 2013)

hier das bild vom bike, vor fast genau einem jahr neu von alutech bekommen:


----------



## mhedder (15. Juni 2013)

Kannst Du mal die Sitzrohrlänge messen (Mitte Tretlager bis Sattelklemme)?

So rein optisch könnt ich es jetzt nicht sagen...
Auf jeden fall sehr schickes Bike. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## kreacker (15. Juni 2013)

ca. 40 cm

 @mhedder

Danke !


----------



## Lennart (15. Juni 2013)

L Rahmen mit M Sitzrohr.


----------



## ruv (15. Juni 2013)

mein rahmen ist auch ein "L" ! und hat dieses gusset zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr!

gruß ruv


----------



## kreacker (15. Juni 2013)

wlkr schrieb:


> so hab ich ihn bestellt...
> Das Sitzrohr für 31,6mm war ne Überraschung, aber eine gute
> _das mit der stütze ... ja ich habe dafür ein sitzrohr aus dem pudel genommen und werde es so auch immer in zukunft machen. das rohr ist endverdickt und somit auch sehr haltbar. das 30.0mm durchgehen wäre dann doch etwas zu schwer geworden...sorry für die umstände.
> 
> ...



..... es gibt da wohl verschiedene versionen. ist eben ein kleinserienbike 

welche sitzrohlänge hat denn das ct bei größe L und dem gussetrahmen 


gruß
alex


----------



## mhedder (15. Juni 2013)

Lennart schrieb:


> L Rahmen mit M Sitzrohr.



Ja, würde ich auch sagen. Sitzrohr ist definitiv M und für einen reine M-Rahmen sieht es ein bissel zu lang aus. Genau so einen suche ich im übrigen... Wenn also jemand seinen Rahmen verkaufen will... 

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. Juni 2013)

das sitzrohr ist beim L doch auch "sehr" kurz.


----------



## kreacker (15. Juni 2013)

Butter bei die Fische ! 

wie lang ist das sitzrohr beim gusset CheapTrick


----------



## rebirth (15. Juni 2013)

meins hat um die 43. eher 43,5.


----------



## mhedder (15. Juni 2013)

kreacker schrieb:


> Butter bei die Fische !
> 
> wie lang ist das sitzrohr beim gusset CheapTrick



M ist 40cm
L sollte meiner Erinnerung nach 44cm sein.


Gruss Marc


----------



## kreacker (15. Juni 2013)

mitte tretlager bis mitte sattelklemme ?

dann sind das mindestens 3cm mehr.

anscheinend ist es wirklich wie hier vermutet.

glück gehabt , ich war diese woche wieder zweimal in willingen und bin immer wieder begeistert von dem bike. die geometrie ist wie gemacht für mich !

schade, dass das bike anscheinend nicht mehr im sortiment ist. hab schon überlegt mir mal ein hornet zur sicherheit in den keller zu legen .....

CheapTrick FR


----------



## mhedder (15. Juni 2013)

Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr. Die hoehe der Sattelklemme ist ja nicht genormt.
Wie gesagt, beim M bin ich mir sicher (hab ich selbst), beim L hab ich es nur so noch in Erinnerung. 

Gruss Marc


----------



## Lokal (15. Juli 2013)

Moin Moin,
an die Cheap Tricker....

ich habe einen CT Alutech Rahmen zu verkaufen. Größe L mit X-long Stuersatz und ohne Kratzer, Top zustand!

Wer Interesse hat bitte melden,
Grüße


----------



## rebirth (19. Juli 2013)

http://alutech-cycles.com/lagerverkauf

CT als schnapper!


----------



## rmfausi (19. Juli 2013)

Jetzt werden die letzten verkauft, Sommerschlussverkauf bei Alutech. Der Preis geht soweit in Ordnung, schade ist es trotzdem. 

Das Lebbe geht weiter...

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (19. Juli 2013)

Platz schaffen für das neue CT


----------



## Piefke (19. Juli 2013)

githriz schrieb:


> Platz schaffen für das neue CT


Was es so leider nicht mehr geben wird.
Wieder verschwindet ein Rahmen der noch "Made in Germany" war. Schade, was mit Alutech grad so passiert.


----------



## mhedder (19. Juli 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Wieder verschwindet ein Rahmen der noch "Made in Germany" war. Schade, was mit Alutech grad so passiert.





Gruß Marc


----------



## -N0bodY- (19. Juli 2013)

Mensch Jürgen.... zwei Wochen vorher und ich hätt eins genommen.
Jetzt hab ich mir notgedrungen nen Hornet zugelegt.


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Juli 2013)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Mensch Jürgen.... zwei Wochen vorher und ich hätt eins genommen.
> Jetzt hab ich mir notgedrungen nen Hornet zugelegt.



Des is natürlich net so doll, hättest nen halt einfach mal angerufen...
Hab ich im Winter ebenso gemacht und siehe da, schwupdiwupp war ein Paket vor der Tür...

Aber des Hornet geht scho auch wieder weg
Ausserdem kannst im Hornet netmal nen gscheitn Reifn fahrn


----------



## -N0bodY- (19. Juli 2013)

Naja mal schaun.... werd das Hornet jetzt erstmal fertig aufbauen und dann mal testen. Und zur Not wirds halt zur Stadt Schlampe degradiert. 

Für son CT findet sich dann zur Not halt auch noch ein Plätzchen in der Wohnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (19. Juli 2013)

Kommt denn da definitiv ein Neues oder ist das nur ne Hoffnung?


----------



## githriz (19. Juli 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Was es so leider nicht mehr geben wird.
> Wieder verschwindet ein Rahmen der noch "Made in Germany" war. Schade, was mit Alutech grad so passiert.



Ich find's gut, dass sich was verändert. Das CT ist ein feines Bike, aber wenn es ein wenig leichter wird und ein Tapered Steuerrohr bekommt, gefällt's mir nochmal besser.


----------



## mhedder (20. Juli 2013)

githriz schrieb:


> Ich find's gut, dass sich was verändert. Das CT ist ein feines Bike, aber wenn es ein wenig leichter wird und ein Tapered Steuerrohr bekommt, gefällt's mir nochmal besser.



Naja, es geht da weniger um ein einzelnes Produkt, als darum, dass Alutech gerade von einer tollen Custom Schmiede zum Serienhersteller abtriftet...

Gruß Marc


----------



## der-gute (20. Juli 2013)

da Jü nicht mehr selber schweisst, wird er alles zusammen streichen.

es gibt aktuell das Fanes Enduro und AM zu kaufen, das Sennes ist noch nicht wirklich lieferbar.
Dazu kommt dann wohl die Produktion des Tofane.
Da blieb bisher ja auch nichtmal Zeit für ein Hardtail bzw. gabs keinen Hersteller in Taiwan, der es zum anvisierten Preis bauen wollte.

Ich denke, das auf der EB wieder das 29" Prototypen-Hardtail stehen wird, dazu Fanes AM und ED in normal und Pinion und SL, das Sennes und als Neuheit das Tofane - fertig.


----------



## DH_ (15. August 2013)

Sers ihr CheapTrick-Fahrer,
da mir mein Propain Unity momentan etwas zu kurz wird, ich etwas brauchen könnte, das mehr Reifenfreiheit hat (Stichwort Muddy Mary 2.5) und da ich das Downhillen zwar ziemlich geil finde, aber mit Fullys garnicht klarkomme,  und das CT grad günstig angeboten wird, denke ich darüber nach, mir das zuzulegen. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, welche Rahmengrösse ich nehmen sollte. Bin ~1,86m gross und fahre technische, steile Singletrails und Downhills, muss zu den Strecken allerdings noch hinfahren (nicht bergauf). Ideal wäre wohl L Rahmen mit M Sitzrohr, aber das scheints ja beim Lagerverkauf nicht zu geben. Momentan komm ich beim Beschleunigen manchmal an den Schalthebel, was etwas nervt. Hab mithilfe der Geodaten auf der Reuber-Seite mal den Reach ausgerechnet (die Rahmen sind doch beinahe baugleich?), und komme beim L Rahmen auf ~443mm Reach, was schonmal über 30mm mehr wären.

Das war jetzt wahrscheinlich etwas anstrengend zu lesen, bin aber auch nicht der Beste im Schreiben von langen Texten... Danke schonmal im Vorraus.

mfg, Jan

P.S.: Wenn hier einer einen L-Rahmen mit M-Sitzrohr verkaufen würde, wäre das natürlich auch nett


----------



## netsrac (15. August 2013)

bin 183 cm lang und fahre in L auch technische Trails fahre aber auch bergauf. Bei mri passt es gut. Ich muss aber auch eine ungekürzte P6 fahren, da ich bei meiner Schrittlänge (84cm?? Habe normale Proportionen) sonst die Mindesteinstecktiefe nicht habe. Falls das für dich unrelevant ist, dann frag doch einfach an, ob die Dir nicht ein M-Rohr einbruzzeln.


----------



## DH_ (15. August 2013)

Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort!
Ob die mir mal eben noch ein M-Sitzrohr einbruzzeln, bezweifel ich irgendwie...
Wenn ich mir die L-Rahmen angucke, sieht das allerdings ziemlich "hoch" aus.
Werde mir wahrscheinlich den M-Rahmen zulegen, oder mich evtl. doch nach nem anderen Rahmen umsehen. Kann evtl. noch einer was zu der Reifenfreiheit sagen?


----------



## Dampfsti (15. August 2013)

DH_ schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort!
> Ob die mir mal eben noch ein M-Sitzrohr einbruzzeln, bezweifel ich irgendwie...
> Wenn ich mir die L-Rahmen angucke, sieht das allerdings ziemlich "hoch" aus.
> Werde mir wahrscheinlich den M-Rahmen zulegen, oder mich evtl. doch nach nem anderen Rahmen umsehen. Kann evtl. noch einer was zu der Reifenfreiheit sagen?




Denke vom Reach brauchst du schon ein L.
Bin 184, hab 88SL und komm überall super zurecht mit meinem L (60er Vorbau), fahr eigentlich fast nur sehr Technisches Zeug damit.
Fahr mit der Kiste im Winter auch meine Touren und da geht das mit dem kurzen Sitzrohr grad noch. 
Hab ne 435er KS Supernatural 150 drin.

Das Sitzrohr wird dir keine Probleme machen, hat ja nur 44cm der L Rahmen...

Zum Thema Reifenfreiheit kann ich dir sagen dass die Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 (ist ja ein ganzschöner Ballon) und der Baron 2.5 reingehen.


----------



## DH_ (15. August 2013)

Hmm... Ja, das mit dem Reach ist auch so eine Sache... Sieht für mich allerdings irgendwie... merkwürdig und ungelenk aus, ich weiss auch nicht wieso, ich bin nun mal meine 4X-Kiste gewohnt 
Die Reifenfreiheit klingt allerdings schon sehr gut. Ab demnächst bin ich aber erstmal zwei Wochen im Urlaub und hab genug Zeit um nochmal drüber nachzudenken. Entscheiden kann ich mich auch danach, vorrausgesetzt es ist dann noch was da


----------



## Famulus36 (28. August 2013)

CT in Ystad/Schweden:







Leider ist mir schon am ersten Tag meine Kindshock abgeraucht (geht inzwischen wieder), so dass ich passend zu den Reifen nur in Dirter-Position rumkurven konnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (14. September 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig die kompletten Geodaten vom CheapTrick?
Auf der Webseite finde ich nichts mehr, sogar Google kann nichts brauchbares finden - mich interessieren M und L.
Oder reicht mir M bei 175cm Größe?


----------



## mueslimann (14. September 2013)

Man suche nach "Alutech Cheap Trick .pdf" und voilà 
http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/DDU%20Cheap%20Trick.pdf

Ich fahr bei ca 185 einen L Rahmen. Einsatzbereich Touren. Federweg fahre ich meist zwischen 115 und 145mm (Lyrik U-turn)


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. September 2013)

Ich fahr bei 178cm "M" 

Passt super, ist allerdings auch schön verpielt.


----------



## MO_Thor (14. September 2013)

...irgendwas mache ich falsch, das PDF wird nicht angezeigt....hm, Browserwechsel und siehe da!

Ok, wie immer also: M wird passen


----------



## goflo (14. September 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die Cheap Tricker....  reicht bei 191m Körpergrösse und 87 SL ein L Rahmen? Fahre bisher ein Fanes in XL und das passt wirklich gut, da kommen mir die Geowerte vom CT irgendwie klein vor.

Will noch ein Hardtail im Stall haben und das CT lacht mich an


----------



## rebirth (14. September 2013)

Ich bin 176 bei 88 SL und mir passts grad noch so.... Hab den Sattel schon sehr weit rausgezogen.


----------



## MO_Thor (14. September 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich fahr bei 178cm "M"
> 
> Passt super, ist allerdings auch schön verpielt.


Hmmmm....würde L dann eher passen für ein verkorkstes AM-Hardtail? Wobei ich vor Jahren schonmal n Dirtjumper die Berge raufgetreten habe, um damit über die Trails zu poltern. Das Teil war schon heftig "verzerrt", Sattel fast über der HR-Nabe, Lenker unterm Kinn...

NOCH hat der Jü ein paar L-Rahmen...


----------



## Dampfsti (14. September 2013)

goflo schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Cheap Tricker....  reicht bei 191m Körpergrösse und 87 SL ein L Rahmen? Fahre bisher ein Fanes in XL und das passt wirklich gut, da kommen mir die Geowerte vom CT irgendwie klein vor.
> 
> Will noch ein Hardtail im Stall haben und das CT lacht mich an



Also Sattelauszug sollte dir bei 87SL reichen...

Zur not halt nen klein wenig längeren Vorbau fahren


----------



## mazola01 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hi. Ich habe noch einen laufradsatz mit 142mm x12. 
Ich würde den anpassen ( auf 135mm).
Geht das dann mit horizontalen ausfallenden? 
Will ne sehr kurze kettenstrebe erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (20. Oktober 2013)

Ne geht nicht. Du müsstest ne reverse schnellspannachse verwenden. Die adaptiert von 135x12 auf 135x10.

*edit* hätte ein L in raw mit horizontalen ausfallern über


----------



## mazola01 (21. Oktober 2013)

OK.
Danke dir.

Das heisst also Horizontale mit ganz normalen Schnellspanneraufnahmen bestellen.

L ist mir zu gross.


----------



## mueslimann (21. Oktober 2013)

135 mm mal was? 135*10 geht natürlich mit verstellbaren Ausfallenden und geschlossenen Achsaugen. Für Schnellspanner (diese 5mm Dinger) sind die offenen Achsaugen gedacht. 135*12 geht nur mit fixer Kettenstrebenlänge. 

Mein Traum wören ja 142*12mm Ausfallenden für's CT.


----------



## Dampfsti (2. Dezember 2013)

Mein CT 1x10 Mirfe Projekt nimmt langsam Formen an.
Zumindest die Kurbel (96er LK und 30er Ritzel) mit selbstgestricktem Bashguard wäre schon mal fertig
Das 22er KB kommt natürlich noch weg.

Fehlt nur noch das 42er Ritzel

Ach, der Bashguard hat übrigens 62g


----------



## rebirth (2. Dezember 2013)

Da würd mein rahmen gut dazu passen!


----------



## rmfausi (20. Dezember 2013)

Welche einfach bezahlbare Kettenführung passt an das CT? Bin am überlegen ob ich an mein CT auf Schaltung 1x10 umrüste. Das Schaltwerk wird dann ein SRAM Typ2 in mittel werden.
Vielen Dank für eine Antwort im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (21. Dezember 2013)

Hab meins auch modifiziert. Da ich nicht weiß, wie ich an ein Mirfe-Ritzel komme, hab ich mir bei ebay USA ein 41er Ritzel gekauft. Ist zwar aus Stahl und damit sackschwer, aber was soll's... Hab eine 11-36er Sram Kassette, bei der ich das 15er Ritzel weggelassen habe. Optimal wäre, das 15er und das 17er durch ein 16er zu ersetzen, aber gibt's die für Sram-Kassetten einzeln?
Schaltwerk ist ein XT, bei dem ich die Anschlagschraube maximal reingedreht habe. Passt und schaltet ganz passabel.
Im ersten Anlauf hat die Kettenlinie nicht gepasst, die Kette ist vom 41er beim Rückwärtstreten sofort runtergesprungen. Darum habe ich die Shaman-Kefü mit Innenlagerbefestigung durch eine Bommelmaster-Carbon-Kefü mit ISCG-Befestigung ersetzt. Ein Spacer musste unter die rechte Innenlagerschale, sonst schleift das Kettenblatt (36er Race Face) an der Kettenstrebe. Links habe ich zwei Spacer verbaut. Da die Kurbel damit noch etwa 3mm zu breit war, habe ich zwischen Innenlager und linken Kurbelarm einen O-Ring gesteckt. Mit 3 Spacern hätte das Innenlager nur ein paar Gewindegänge gegriffen.
Läuft soweit ordentlich, morgen wirds getestet.


----------



## Famulus36 (21. Dezember 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Welche einfach bezahlbare Kettenführung passt an das CT? Bin am überlegen ob ich an mein CT auf Schaltung 1x10 umrüste. Das Schaltwerk wird dann ein SRAM Typ2 in mittel werden.
> Vielen Dank für eine Antwort im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.


Kannst meine Shaman haben. Hat super funktioniert.


----------



## Dampfsti (25. Dezember 2013)

Projekt Mirfe CT ist nun soweit fertig und hat gestern den ersten Testride absolviert...
Schaltet sich absolut unauffällig und selbst unter Last sehr gut, fast kein Unterschied zur normalen XT Kassette.

Hab auch das 15er Ritzel weggelassen. 
Da ich kein 16er zur Hand hatte fiel die Option 13-16-19 aus, 13-17-19 schaltet sich trotzdem gut.

Schaltwerk hab ich den hinteren Käfig ein klein wenig bearbeitet und eine längere Anschlagschraube für die Umschlingung eingebaut.

Bei der Lyrik gab's ein Update von 160 auf 140mm und dazu eine Luftkammer Verkleinerung.
Das CT fährt sich mit der kürzeren Gabel deutlich besser, ist agiler und man bringt viel leichter Druck aufs VR.
Anfangs bin ich mit fast 180mm FW rumgekurvt, war gegen das jetzige Fahrgefühl schon fast LKW mäßig


----------



## Famulus36 (25. Dezember 2013)

@Dampfsti Was hast du am Schaltwerk bearbeitet? Du hast eh ein anderes. Bin mit der normalen Anschlagschraube gut hingekommen.
Das mit der Gabel kann ich nachvollziehen, dafür hat meine 55 aber ne Absenkung.


----------



## Dampfsti (25. Dezember 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> @Dampfsti Was hast du am Schaltwerk bearbeitet? Du hast eh ein anderes. Bin mit der normalen Anschlagschraube gut hingekommen.
> Das mit der Gabel kann ich nachvollziehen, dafür hat meine 55 aber ne Absenkung.



Absenkung is mir zu viel gelumpe auf der Federseite. Da leidet nur das Ansprechverhalten ...

Hab mal in deinem Bild gekennzeichnet was ich bearbeitet hab, ist sonst beim runterschalten am Mirfe hängen geblieben.
Werde wahrscheinlich den Anschlag am Befestigungsknochen noch etwas abfeilen, damit das Schaltwerk ein wenig tiefer kommt.
So kann ich dann etwas mehr Umschlingung einstellen und wieder die originale Schraube verwenden.


----------



## ruv (28. Dezember 2013)

heyho,

kann mir jemand eine coole kettenführung empfehlen???

...ich hab meine X9 kurbel mir dem 104mm Single kettenblatt spider ausgestattet,  nun ist das kettenblatt recht weit weg vom Rahmen. 

...über Ideen und Empfehlungen wäre ich sehr dankbar! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ruv (28. Dezember 2013)

ruv schrieb:


> heyho,
> 
> kann mir jemand eine coole kettenführung empfehlen???
> 
> ...




Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Famulus36 (28. Dezember 2013)

Du solltest das KB innen anschrauben.

Hab noch eine Shaman Racing-Kefü da. Was ist ne coole Kefü?


----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2013)

Hast ne iscg 05 auch rumliegen?


----------



## ruv (28. Dezember 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Du solltest das KB innen anschrauben.
> 
> Hab noch eine Shaman Racing-Kefü da. Was ist ne coole Kefü?



hi,

ich meine was leichtes/schickes... !

mein Problem ist das das kettenblatt recht weit weg von der ISCG 03 Aufnahme

Gruß ruv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (31. Dezember 2013)

Mein CT mit seinem Konkurrenten ausm Allgäu:


----------



## Dampfsti (1. Januar 2014)

Hier ein paar Bilder von einer wunderbaren Jahresabschlussausfahrt


----------



## jota (9. Januar 2014)

aufgrund meiner bandscheiben muss ich mich leider von meinem ct rahmen trennen ,grösse m,schwarz eloxal,super zustand.
ihr könnt mir ja angebote per pn unterbreiten.


----------



## mueslimann (10. Januar 2014)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde. Mein Traum wären 142mm X12 kompatible Ausfallenden für das CT. Da nicht so wahnsinnig viele Rahmen im Umlauf sind, düfte das allgemeine Interesse daran eher gering sein. Technisch sollte es doch relativ gut machbar sein, wenn man sich die Verbauten wechselbaren Ausfallenden ansieht. Ob es nun eine Kluge Idee wäre, die vorhandenen Ausfallenden nachzubarbeiten bezweifele ich etwas. Ich denke etwas analoges mit weniger Aussparungen fräsen zu lassen wäre klüger. 
Hat sich schonmal jemand Gedanken über alternative Ausfallenden gemacht ?


----------



## rmfausi (10. Januar 2014)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde. Mein Traum wären 142mm X12 kompatible Ausfallenden für das CT. Da nicht so wahnsinnig viele Rahmen im Umlauf sind, düfte das allgemeine Interesse daran eher gering sein. Technisch sollte es doch relativ gut machbar sein, wenn man sich die Verbauten wechselbaren Ausfallenden ansieht. Ob es nun eine Kluge Idee wäre, die vorhandenen Ausfallenden nachzubarbeiten bezweifele ich etwas. Ich denke etwas analoges mit weniger Aussparungen fräsen zu lassen wäre klüger.
> Hat sich schonmal jemand Gedanken über alternative Ausfallenden gemacht ?



Hallo Müslimann,
diese Idee hatte ich auch schon, aber leider habe ich keine Fräsmaschine oder einen Zugang dazu um neue Ausfallenden zu fräsen. Wäre aber sicher eine super Sache, denn ich liebe mein CT sehr und damit wäre ich noch flexibler.

Gruß rmfausi

happy biking ...


----------



## Dampfsti (13. Januar 2014)

CT in Bewegung


----------



## mueslimann (13. Januar 2014)

Leider habe ich auch keinen Zugang zu einer Fräse. Eine Kleinserie in einem entsprechenden Betrieb fräsen zu lassen, wäre wohl deutlich zu teuer, wenn man sich überlegt, wie groß die Anzahl der potentiellen Abnehmer ist. Da es mir bei den Ausfallenden nun nicht auf ein paar Gramm hin oder her ankäme, ich ohnehin eher auf Stabilität konstruieren würde, könnten sie recht rustikal gefräst werden. Somit würde schon einfaches Geräte ausreichen, dass ja vielleicht irgendjemand hier hat oder nutzen kann. Da das CT eingestellt wurde macht es vermutlich auch wenig Sinn, bei JÜ nachzufragen.


Das Video spiegelt Deinen Leitspruch gut wieder...an Anfang dachte ich mir: "ah ok, ein Absatz halt", aber dann ist das Gefälle doch etwas länger.



rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo Müslimann,
> diese Idee hatte ich auch schon, aber leider habe ich keine Fräsmaschine oder einen Zugang dazu um neue Ausfallenden zu fräsen. Wäre aber sicher eine super Sache, denn ich liebe mein CT sehr und damit wäre ich noch flexibler.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi
> ...


----------



## Famulus36 (13. Januar 2014)

Top! War der Herr mit Hut ein verdutzter Wanderer?


----------



## Flying_Elvis (26. Januar 2014)

jota schrieb:


> aufgrund meiner bandscheiben muss ich mich leider von meinem ct rahmen trennen ,grösse m,schwarz eloxal,super zustand.
> ihr könnt mir ja angebote per pn unterbreiten.


Hi
Ich würde dich gerne kontaktieren bezüglich des Rahmens, deine Profileinstellung lässt das aber nicht zu. 
Melde dich dann doch mal kurzfristig bei mir.
Danke
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jota (27. Januar 2014)

hi,
ich habe eine "unterhaltung" mit dir begonnen...


----------



## Famulus36 (17. April 2014)

CT-Treiber noch alle im Winterschlaf?

Mal ein kleines Update. Jetzt mit Singletrack statt Doubletrack, Hans Dampf und goldenen Hope-Discs. Wiegt so ohne Kindshock immer noch pummelige 13,8 Kilo und somit lediglich 300 Gramm weniger als mein 301...

Egal, ich liebe es!


----------



## DreckSpatz98 (27. April 2014)

Moinsen
Welche maxime Reifenbreite bekomm ich ins CheapTrick rein? Wollt mir eventuell den Maxxis Ardent 2.
,6 holn


----------



## rebirth (27. April 2014)

Ein 2.4er rubberqueen sieht aus wie ne salami im hausflur..


----------



## mueslimann (27. April 2014)

Ein Ardent 2.4 hat noch genügend Luft für grobe Schlammorgien.


----------



## DreckSpatz98 (27. April 2014)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Ein Ardent 2.4 hat noch genügend Luft für grobe Schlammorgien.



Also könnte es mit der 2,6" Version eng werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (27. April 2014)

omg....


----------



## DreckSpatz98 (27. April 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> omg....



?


----------



## rebirth (28. April 2014)

Du hörst von zwei leuten das massig platz ist und sagst "es wird also eng". Da fällt mir außer omg nimmer viel ein...


----------



## jokomen (28. April 2014)

Richtig lesen und verstehen hilft manchmal... Der Kollege meint hier die Reifenbreite 2.6" 
Also ich fahre im Trockenen auf meinem CT den Ardent in 2.6". Die rollen noch durch , allerdings am HR nur mit ca.2mm Platz auf jeder Seite.  Bei Schlammfahrten daher nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## rebirth (28. April 2014)

*edit* bla..


----------



## mueslimann (28. April 2014)

Der Ardent 2.4 ist in etwa so breit wie eine RQ (beide um die 60mm), letztere baut nur höher, balloniger. Der 2.6er Ardent ist deutlich breiter http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/reifen-Maxxis-Ardent-26x2.60.html
Den 2.4 er kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen, so viel breiter würde ich aber nicht gehen wollen, wenn man nicht nur im Trockenen fährt. Ich bin nicht so der Freund knapper Reifenfreiheit.
Allerdings kommt es auch auf die Ausfallenden an. Ich fahre die verstellbaren (mit 10mm Thrubolt) in einer mittleren Position. Würde ich weiter hinter gehen, hätte der Reifen an der breitesten Stelle etwas mehr Luft. Wie das bei den fixen Ausfallenden aussieht, kann ich leider nicht sagen, nur eben: bei einer gewissen Kettenstrebenlänge ginge noch etwas mehr.


----------



## zuspät (28. April 2014)

war auf meim ersten rennen in bühlertann, war ganz nett:


----------



## DreckSpatz98 (28. April 2014)

Also ich fahre die 142x12 Ausfallenden... ich hab schon gemessen... aufgrund dessen, dass der Reifen ja auch eine gewisse Rundung hat, müssten ja dann die äußeren stollen an der breitesten Stelle der Streben sein... rein theopraktisch natürlich.... aber wenn "IHR" meint, mit 2,4" bin ich sicherer unterwegs (betüglich Schlam, etc) muss ichs wohl akzeptieren..... genug Dämpfung wird der sicher auch bieten....


----------



## mueslimann (28. April 2014)

DreckSpatz98 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre die 142x12 Ausfallenden...


Was?  Wo gibt es die denn? Du meinst nicht zufällig 135x12mm ?

Ich bin mit dem 2.4er zufrieden, kommt aber sicher drauf an, was Du fährst. Ein kleiner Reifen ist der 2.4er sicher nicht! Der 2,6er ist eher außergewöhnlich fett, gibt ja kaum fettere (non-fatbike) Reifen.


----------



## DreckSpatz98 (29. April 2014)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Was?  Wo gibt es die denn? Du meinst nicht zufällig 135x12mm ?
> 
> Ich bin mit dem 2.4er zufrieden, kommt aber sicher drauf an, was Du fährst. Ein kleiner Reifen ist der 2.4er sicher nicht! Der 2,6er ist eher außergewöhnlich fett, gibt ja kaum fettere (non-fatbike) Reifen.



Ach... klar. Stimmt.... von den 142ern wurdenin dem Threat schonmal geträumt.... also ich fahre mit meinem CheapTrick alles... ausser sehr heftige Downhills oder XC-Racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mueslimann (29. April 2014)

Probier den 2.4er doch einfach aus, der Reifen ist nicht verkehrt. Wie ebenfalls von einem Vorposter gesagt: der 2.6er hat nur wenig Luft (er sprach von 2mm pro Seite).  Mehr Volumen haben andere schon, da wäre die Rubberqueen zu nennen. Für hinten auch ein super Reifen wenn es nicht zu arg felsig ist und man etwas mehr Luftdruck fährt (hat eine ziemlich dünne Seitenwand, hatte selber aber nie Probleme damit).


----------



## Johnson1986 (16. Mai 2014)

Hey,

habe mir jetzt auch einen ct Rahmen in gr. L gegönnt.

Bin auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten evtl. auch gebrauchten Gabel mit 150 bis 160 mm Ferderweg. Sie sollte möglichst einstellbar in der höhe sein. Nach Möglichkeit auch eine Steckachseaufnahme! Die Marke ist mir egal (ich liebäugele mit Rock Shox). Was die Federgabel kosten darf weiß ich noch nicht. Wollte ersteinmal den Markt sondieren. Je günstiger desto besser... Es fällt mir irgendwie nur verdammt schwer etwas geeignetes / passendes (1 1/8 zoll non tapered) zu finden....

Danke für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Piefke (17. Mai 2014)

Ich habe den gleichen Rahmen in der gleichen Größe mit einer Marzocchi 55 RC3 aufgebaut. Mir passt die Gabel hervorragend und ich habe eine mögliche Absenkung noch nie vermisst.


----------



## DreckSpatz98 (17. Mai 2014)

Ich fahr die FOX 32 Talas 150... das Ding steckt echt einiges weg, und die Einbaulänge ist meiner Meinung nach perfekt für Freeride/Enduro.... bergauf gehts damit auch ohne absenken  super  und bergab kann mans dann ordentlich krachen lassen... ist jedoch nicht die billigste..
__________________________________________________________
Gestern mal Airtime ohne Ende gehabt im Bikepark ...


----------



## Johnson1986 (17. Mai 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich habe den gleichen Rahmen in der gleichen Größe mit einer Marzocchi 55 RC3 aufgebaut. Mir passt die Gabel hervorragend und ich habe eine mögliche Absenkung noch nie vermisst.



Wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf? Und wie groß ist die verbaute Schaftlänge? Preislich ist sie auf jedenfall interessanter als die talas...


----------



## Famulus36 (17. Mai 2014)

Wenn du eine Absenkung haben möchtest, kann ich die Marzocchi 55 in der ATA-Variante empfehlen. Hatte ich in meinem drin, habe sie jetzt aber aus Gewichtsgründen durch eine Rock Shox Revelation ersetzt.


----------



## Piefke (17. Mai 2014)

Johnson1986 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf? Und wie groß ist die verbaute Schaftlänge? Preislich ist sie auf jedenfall interessanter als die talas...


Ich bin 1,79 m groß, fahre das Bike mit einem 40 mm Vorbau.
Schaftlänge 18,5 cm mit Brave Monster Steuersatz


----------



## Johnson1986 (26. Mai 2014)

Und welchen Steuersatz nehme ich? Ich habe gelesen das ich einen von 22mm bis 25mm Einpresstiefe benötige.

Desweiteren habe hier im Forum folgenden Vorschlag gelesen:  FSA the Pis DH Pro

Piefeke verwendet folgenden Steuersatz: Brave Monster Steuersatz


Beide besitzen diese Einpresstiefe aber nicht....


Gibt es eine günstige passenden Alternative welche nicht direkt 50 bis 60 € kostet?


----------



## mhedder (26. Mai 2014)

Wenn es Dir nicht auf jedes Gramm drauf ankommt, würde ich den Steuersatz von Alutech nehmen.
Der ist gerade recht günstig zu kommen: http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-XLong-Stahl-Steuersatz-1-1-8

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mueslimann (26. Mai 2014)

Kenne leider keine günstigere Alternative, finde aber, dass man bei einem Teil das man eher selten tauschen möchte/sollte druchaus etwas mehr investieren kann. Ich würde die 90€ für einen Acros zahlen, 30-40 € mehr, das sind ein Satz Bremsbeläge.


----------



## Johnson1986 (26. Mai 2014)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Kenne leider keine günstigere Alternative, finde aber, dass man bei einem Teil das man eher selten tauschen möchte/sollte druchaus etwas mehr investieren kann. Ich würde die 90€ für einen Acros zahlen, 30-40 € mehr, das sind ein Satz Bremsbeläge.


 
Und welchen von Acros würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## mueslimann (26. Mai 2014)

Den einzigen mit entsprechend großer Einpresstiefe  
Glaube der heißt neuerdings AH-34L, das "L" ist wichtig, sonst bekommt man den kurzen mit 9,x mm Einpresstiefe, die "L" Version hat 22mm.


----------



## Famulus36 (1. Juni 2014)

CT in der Abendsonne:










Inzwischen dank Revelation RLT Ti mit Sektor Coil-Kartusche und Bontrager Rhythm Comp-LRS 12,8 Kilo, ohne zur CC-Feile zu mutieren.


----------



## DreckSpatz98 (5. Juni 2014)




----------



## pta (6. Juni 2014)

Etwas weniger spektakulär als vorherige Bilder, aber diesen Traum (aus meiner sicht) habe ich mir über den Winter zusammen geschraubt.




Wünsche Euch allen noch viel Freude an Euren Cheap Tricks =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesko (6. Juni 2014)

Sucht vielleicht noch jemand einen CT?


----------



## Famulus36 (7. Juni 2014)

Grösse?


----------



## sundancer (7. Juni 2014)

Bilder?


----------



## Kohlenjoe (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich hab eine Frage zum Cheap Trick mit vertikalen Ausfallenden (die mit Rohloff Oem-Aufnahme): Welche Kettenstrebenlänge hat der Rahmen dann? Im Tech-Sheet stehen 405 bei vertikalen Ausfallenden (+12mm). Hat da wer Ahnung?
Gruß, Christian


----------



## herter (7. Juli 2014)

Hi, hab nen neuen lrs montieren wollen, mit neuen männteln, trailking 2,4 und musste leider feststellen das die Antriebsseite nicht sauber durchläuft  
habe beide Seiten gemessen, bremsen Seite von kettenstrebe zu felgenflanke ca 27mm, Antriebsseite kettenstrebe zu felgenflanke Grade so ca 21mm.
hat das ct ddu ohne verstellbare ausfallenden ne symetrischen Hinterbau oder nen asymetrischen????


----------



## mueslimann (8. Juli 2014)

Je nachdem, was Du mit symmetrisch oder asymmetrisch meinst. Es ist ein "normaler" Hinterbau, also ohne besonderes offset, wie bei 90% aller Räder (Ausfallenden symmetrisch, Laufrad muss dann somit asymmetrisch eingespeicht sein).


----------



## herter (11. Juli 2014)

hat sich geklärt, hr war außer Mitte zentriert! ein hoch auf handgespeichte / zentrierte laufräder, nächstes mal geb ich 50€ mehr aus und spare mir den Stress...


----------



## Seppl- (22. August 2014)

Da is das DING!  juhu

jetzt fehlen nur noch viele viele Parts, dabei war ein Funworks Steuersatz, aber der ist alles andere als min. 22mm
Also muss ein anderer her, hat jemand was rumliegen zufällig ? 

lg


----------



## Seppl- (19. September 2014)

Hat jemand zufällig ne gabel für mein Cheap trick, um die 150mm 1 1/8" Schaft und 20mm Achse. Meldet euch


----------



## Famulus36 (21. November 2014)

Wenn das noch aktuell ist: Ich hab demnächst ne Pike U-turn über. Hat 140mm.

Andere Frage: Weiß jemand, wo ich aktuell ein Schaltauge für den alten Rahmen mit starren Ausfallenden herbekomme? Bei Alutech ist es nicht lieferbar.

Edith sagt, dieses sieht genauso aus und kostet nicht mal die Hälfte: 
http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltau...ONDBACK-FOCUS-BIANCHI-KTM-CUBE-BERGAMONT.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (21. November 2014)

Hab meinen Rahmen derzeit mal in bikemarkt gestellt, mal sehen. 
Dennoch danke


Btw. Wenn jemand noch ein ct sucht in Custom Olive mit reichlich Zubehör, meldet euch. Rahmen L


----------



## rmfausi (6. Januar 2015)

Update 1/2015 jetzt mit 1x10





Gruß rmfausi

PS: Nein ich habe das Rad fürs Foto nicht extra geputzt.


----------



## der-gute (6. Januar 2015)

seeeehr geiles Teil!


----------



## Famulus36 (6. Januar 2015)

Hurra, der Thread lebt noch!

Hier nur kaum sichtbares Update: Sram X9 Type2-Schaltwerk, geht deutlich besser mit dem Hope 40t-rex:


----------



## Seppl- (6. Januar 2015)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Hurra, der Thread lebt noch!
> 
> Hier nur kaum sichtbares Update: Sram X9 Type2-Schaltwerk, geht deutlich besser mit dem Hope 40t-rex:


es is auch ein Scharfes teil! hätte meins doch mal aufbauen sollen. naja


----------



## Famulus36 (6. Januar 2015)

Wenn dein Rahmen schwarz gewesen wäre, hätte ich ihn genommen. Meins in M passt gerade so.


----------



## Seppl- (6. Januar 2015)

meiner war ja custom olive, hatte ihn getauscht gegen einen neuen simplon elvox, den ich gestern verkauft habe und mir jetzt einen On One 45650b rahmen in Raw bestellt habe  haha

dein Bike kann man aber nur fahren wenn die Goldkette am hals hängt oder ?


----------



## Famulus36 (6. Januar 2015)

So isses, ist ja auch mein Goldesel.


----------



## Seppl- (6. Januar 2015)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> So isses, ist ja auch mein Goldesel.


Kannst wenn de Zuhälter bist auch super die Kohle abholen mit dem Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DreckSpatz98 (8. Januar 2015)

Hab nach nem halben jahr Fully-Fahren ein paar alte Bilder gefunden.... warum kann nicht einfach wieder sommer sein ?


----------



## herter (24. Januar 2015)

Hi, kann hier jemand bitte mal am Hinterbau die Abstände zu seiner Felge messen. ich habe bei ner flow ex (29mm außemaß der Felge), unterschiedliche Maße zu Kettenstrebe und gegenüberliegendem Rohr. hab nen 150mm Hinterbau. Abstand Felge zu strebe der Antriebsseite sind 2,2 cm, Abstand Felge zu strebe der bremsseite sind 2,7 cm. ist das normal? danke vorab...


----------



## Famulus36 (24. Januar 2015)

150er Hinterbau?


----------



## herter (25. Januar 2015)

Ja, ist noch das ohne verstellbare ausfallenden


----------



## herter (26. Januar 2015)




----------



## mueslimann (26. Januar 2015)

Ruf doch mal beim Jü (Alutech) an. Dieses alte Modell werden nur noch wenige fahren/haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herter (26. Januar 2015)

ich such nur noch nach nem karton, dann schick ich ihm den rahmen mit lr, in der hoffnung das er/sie ihn richten können....


----------



## mhedder (26. Januar 2015)

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass das Hinterrad mittig eingespeicht ist?
Selbst wenn es so ist, könntest Du immer noch (vorausgesetzt das Hinterrad wird nur im CT genutzt) die 2-3 mm verschieben in dem Du das HR einfach außermittig zentrierst. Im einfachsten Fall im eingebauten Zustand...

Gruß Marc


----------



## herter (26. Januar 2015)

mhedder schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir sicher, dass das Hinterrad mittig eingespeicht ist?
> Selbst wenn es so ist, könntest Du immer noch (vorausgesetzt das Hinterrad wird nur im CT genutzt) die 2-3 mm verschieben in dem Du das HR einfach außermittig zentrierst. Im einfachsten Fall im eingebauten Zustand...
> 
> Gruß Marc




Was meinst du mit ct


----------



## Seppl- (26. Januar 2015)

Ct - Cheap trick.

Ich würde auch einfach das laufrad mittig zentrieren.


----------



## herter (26. Januar 2015)

Schöner Schlauch, ja währe ne Option, hatte ich schon, nervt mich trotzdem. Habs verpackt und werde morgen versenden...


----------



## Seppl- (26. Januar 2015)

Schlauch ?


----------



## herter (27. Januar 2015)

auf dem ich stand


----------



## Seppl- (27. Januar 2015)

haha ok  auf dem stand ich wohl auch haha


----------



## herter (4. Februar 2015)

Soooo, nach 2 zwei guten Telefonaten mit dem Jü kann ich gutgelaunt in die kommende Saison kucken , bekomme den rahmen mit viel Aufwand gerichtet (ausfallenden müssen ab, nähte geöffnet werden, einzelne rohre werden gerichtet, alles wieder zusammen). zudem setzt er noch einige extrawünsche um, pulvert den rahmen neu und versendet ihn dann wieder an mich!

Das Ganze ist kostentechnisch echt überschaubar und meiner Meinung nach wirklich verhältnissmäßig 

Ich muss sagen, ich bin echt baff was das Thema, Umgang mit Kunden bei ALUTECH, angeht. 
Hab ich so noch nicht erlebt.

Wenn der Rahmen zurück und wieder zusammengebaut ist werde ich hier ein zwei bilder hochladen.

bis dahin ...


----------



## Seppl- (4. Februar 2015)

Super freut mich für dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (4. Februar 2015)

Mich auch. Bei mir war es damals auch so ähnlich. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Februar 2015)

Hier meins mal wieder im Schnee...


----------



## rmfausi (12. Februar 2015)

Aktuelles Bild von heute,
neue Reifen, Sattelstütze, NW Kettenblatt, und Sperrklinken.





Pedale werden noch gegen Klickies getauscht.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mueslimann (12. Februar 2015)

Top! Sehr geiles Rad! 

Ich muss auch mal wieder ein Foto von meinem CT machen, fällt mir dabei auf.


----------



## Famulus36 (13. Februar 2015)

Geiles Gerät!

Wie rollt die Reifenkombi?


----------



## rmfausi (13. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Blumen. 

Ich kann leider bis jetzt aktuell nur über eine Hofrunde in der Kombination berichten. Der HR2 kenne ich vom Enduro vorne und hinen, rollt ganz passabel. Mit dem Ardent habe ich noch wenig Erfahrungen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich einen relativ abgefahrenen am Enduro HR, fand ihn ganz gut, es war aber auch trocken. Auf dem Hof rollt das Ganze ganz gut, die erste Geländeausfahrt gibt es am Sonntag dann weiss ich mehr.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Piefke (14. Februar 2015)

Ardent  und HR passt schon,fahre ich an der Fanes und das taugt mir.
Am DDU fahre ich HD und MM - das geht genau so gut.


----------



## rmfausi (18. Februar 2015)

Heute bzw, gestern bin ich den HR2 und Ardent gefahren. Die Bedingungen waren zwar nicht so toll, viel Eis
weniger Schnee aber es lief ganz gut nach dem ich den Luftdruck in den Reifen gesenkt hatte. Der erste Eindruck schon positiv.
Mal sehen wie mir das Ganze weiterhin noch gefällt. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## herter (31. März 2015)

herter schrieb:


> Soooo, nach 2 zwei guten Telefonaten mit dem Jü kann ich gutgelaunt in die kommende Saison kucken , bekomme den rahmen mit viel Aufwand gerichtet (ausfallenden müssen ab, nähte geöffnet werden, einzelne rohre werden gerichtet, alles wieder zusammen). zudem setzt er noch einige extrawünsche um, pulvert den rahmen neu und versendet ihn dann wieder an mich!
> 
> Das Ganze ist kostentechnisch echt überschaubar und meiner Meinung nach wirklich verhältnissmäßig
> 
> ...




moin.

laut dhl kommt mein rahmen heute wohl zurück.

bin sehr gespannt

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herter (31. März 2015)

In der Zwischenzeit war mir zeitweise ziemlich langweilig.

rausgekommen ist ein ct für meine Frau


----------



## herter (31. März 2015)

hier isses...


----------



## Deleted 174584 (31. März 2015)

Sind die CT's noch neu zu haben? Findet man ja mittlerweile bei Alutech nicht mehr auf der Homepage.


----------



## rmfausi (31. März 2015)

Nein, der Jü hat seit 1-2 Jahren nur noch Restbestände verkauft.


----------



## herter (1. April 2015)

so war mein Tag gestern...


----------



## rmfausi (1. April 2015)

Sauber, gefällt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herter (1. April 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Sauber, gefällt mir.


Danke, mir auch


----------



## mueslimann (1. April 2015)

Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge, was ist das denn für ein Rahmen? Ein sehr altes CT, neu gepulvert? Dabei würde mich aber die runde Schweißnaht im Sitzrohr verwundern, sieht aus wie eine Vorbereitung für Variostützen.


----------



## Sandhase (1. April 2015)

Klasse Teil


----------



## accutrax (1. April 2015)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge, was ist das denn für ein Rahmen? Ein sehr altes CT, neu gepulvert? Dabei würde mich aber die runde Schweißnaht im Sitzrohr verwundern, sieht aus wie eine Vorbereitung für Variostützen.



eines der raren DDU..duell,dirt,urban..kein cheap trick, sehr schön..
gabs ab 2002 etwa, mit flachem lenkwinkel von 69 grad !!! , für 3.0er reifen geeignet und wirklich unzerstörbar...
gibt auch einen alten fred dazu...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alutech-duell-dirt-urban.84220/

gruss accu


----------



## mueslimann (1. April 2015)

Danke, dachte ich mir fast, kannte bisher noch keine CT ohne Gusset. Aber was soll dann die Leitungsführung auf dem Unterrohr und der kreisrunde Schweißnaht am Sitzrohr, die aussieht, als könne man dort ein Loch bohren? Das sieht ja alles nach Variostütze (mit innenverlegter Anlenkung) aus, was bei dem Rahmen, dem Bauzeitraum und dem Anwendungsgebiet sicher nicht sein kann.


----------



## herter (1. April 2015)

Der Rahmen war beim jü zum richten, im Zuge dessen hat er ihn entlackt, gerichtet, die leitungsführungen und die schweißnaht aufgebracht, ein neues sitzrohr wollte er nicht einschweißen, aufreiben wollten wir beide nicht, nach dem richten wurde dann neu gepulvert. Werde mir ne hülse für ne stealth anfertigen die passt, wenn se fertig ist werde ich darüber berichten


----------



## mueslimann (2. April 2015)

Danke für die Info, dachte mir schon sowas. Schön, dass der Jü sowas noch macht, obwohl Alutech mittlerweile ein recht großer Laden ist.


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. April 2015)

Warum wollte er das Sitzrohr nicht aufreiben?
Hab ich bei meinem auch gemacht.

Meins steht übrigens zum Verkauf 
Nächste Woche wird es zerlegt ....


----------



## rmfausi (2. April 2015)

Weil es dann schneller an der Sattelklemme reisst. Die Erfahrung musste ich leider auch machen.

Warum fibbs79?? Gibts was neues? Rücken? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mueslimann (2. April 2015)

Meins hält bisher zum Glück, auch auf 30.9 aufgerieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. April 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Warum fibbs79?? Gibts was neues? Rücken? Gruß rmfausi



Etwas Neues kommt irgendwann vielleicht.... 
Hab ja noch mein Fully und mein Klapprad


----------



## mueslimann (12. April 2015)

Könnte mal jemand, der die 135*12mm Ausfallenden (also die fixen, ohne Verstellung) hat, von der Mitte der Achse bis zur Mitte der beiden Befestigungsschrauben messen (die bis zur Mitte der unteren würde genügen)? Ich müßte wissen, wie lang die Ausfallenden im Vergleich zu meinen verstellbaren sind.


----------



## Famulus36 (12. April 2015)

Gestern bei ebay für 44€ einen CT-Rahmen geschossen:







In der Artikelbeschreibung stand was von 24", gab's das? Leider keine Angaben zur Grösse, sieht aber klein aus.
Mal sehn, evtl. wird's ein Rad für den Nachwuchs.


----------



## rmfausi (13. April 2015)

Kann man da noch ein Schaltauge montieren? Sieht komisch aus. Der Preis ist gut. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Famulus36 (13. April 2015)

Schaltauge fehlt, geht aber anzubauen. Mich macht die Angabe 24 Zoll etwas stutzig, gab's das?


----------



## rmfausi (13. April 2015)

Weiss ich auch nicht ob es das ct in 24" gegeben hat. Heb mal ein 26er rein zum Vergleich. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Famulus36 (13. April 2015)

Wenn der Rahmen dann da ist.


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. April 2015)

Also du hast da einen der ersten Rahmen ersteigert und zu diesem Zeitpunkt gab es einen kleinen 24Zoll Hype, was aber nicht bedeutete, dass der Rahmen direkt darauf ausgelegt war. Durch die enorme Reifenfreiheit konntest du halt viel ausprobieren, aber der Rahmen sieht doch stark nach einem normalen S-Rahmen aus
Viel Spaß damit
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## herter (14. April 2015)

Hier hab ich noch ne skurile Entwicklung zum Thema Alutech Hardtail gefunden auch mit 24"

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...dh-mountainbike/299348022-217-1202?ref=search


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (15. April 2015)

18 Kilo?


----------



## Piefke (15. April 2015)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Könnte mal jemand, der die 135*12mm Ausfallenden (also die fixen, ohne Verstellung) hat, von der Mitte der Achse bis zur Mitte der beiden Befestigungsschrauben messen (die bis zur Mitte der unteren würde genügen)? Ich müßte wissen, wie lang die Ausfallenden im Vergleich zu meinen verstellbaren sind.


Abstand Mitte Steckachse zu Mitte untere Schraube ist ca. 63 mm -genauer lies es sich mit der Schmiege nicht messen.


----------



## mueslimann (15. April 2015)

Piefke schrieb:


> Abstand Mitte Steckachse zu Mitte untere Schraube ist ca. 63 mm -genauer lies es sich mit der Schmiege nicht messen.



Vielen Dank! Ich hatte den Jü mittlerweile deswegen auch angeschrieben, er war da etwas pessimistischer, meinte, die Länge der 12mm Ausfallenden entspräche der ganz kurzen Stellung der Verschiebbaren. Letzteres würde bei mir nicht passen. Mit den 63mm muss ich mal probieren, sollte aber gut gehen.


----------



## rmfausi (12. Mai 2015)

Vom Wochenende. Das CT macht einfach gute Laune.


----------



## cubxx (14. Mai 2015)

Falls noch jemand ein Ceap Trick sucht...meins ist aktuell im Bikemarkt...


----------



## guenni-18 (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein ct zuzulegen. Würde gern technische trail im Ruhrgebiet damit unsicher machen aber auch längere Distanzen zur Uni (40km) absolvieren...Ist ein CT Tourentauglich?Meint ihr mit nem ct wäre ein alpencross ohne Rückenschmerzen möglich?wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (20. Mai 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das CT voll tourentauglich. Ich fahre regelmäßig 40-70km Touren mit 600-1600hm damit, ohne Probleme. Einen Alpencross würde ich mir mit einem CT auch zutrauen. Ist halt ein vielseitiges Spassgerät. Man kanns auch gut als SSP fahren.

HTH, Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Mai 2015)

Ist voll tourentauglich.
Hätte eins abzugeben


----------



## mueslimann (20. Mai 2015)

Bei passender Rahmengröße uneingeschränkt tauglich (die letzte gebaute Generation, bei älteren kenne ich die Werte nicht). Einzig das Rahmengewicht ist halt recht hoch, ist schon ein rechter Klotz.
Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit nur mit dem CT, fahre quasi nur Touren, von der 40km Feierabendrunde bis zur 90 km Tour (mit entsprechenden hm) ist alles dabei. Für einen Alpencross ist es nun sicher nicht das typische Rad, aber die ersten Jahre wurden Alpenüberquerungen nur auf schweren und meist auch starren Hardtails gefahren. Geht also natürlich. Das CT geht ordentlich bergauf, keine Rennmaschine, aber es läuft gut. Mit Gabel-Absenkung hätte ich da gar keine Bedenken. Fahre selber eine Lyrik U-Turn meist auf 130-140mm, drehe sie aber auch bergauf fast nie runter.


----------



## guenni-18 (21. Mai 2015)

Sauber. Danke für die Antworten. Bei mir kommt es nicht auf jedes Gramm an. Bisher fahre ich alles (auch Mehrtagestouren)mit meinem Tore Freerider von 17-18kg.
was wiegt ein CT so im Schnitt? Das v. Cubexx im Bike Markt liegt bei 13kg und wäre für mich ein Quantensprung bzgl. Agilität. Hab mich etwas in den Rahmen verliebt.
@Fibbs79 : Bin 188cm groß..denke da ist ein m-Rahmen etwas zu klein, oder?


----------



## rmfausi (21. Mai 2015)

Ca. 13 oder etwas weniger hat meins auch.


----------



## guenni-18 (21. Mai 2015)

O.k. das reicht mir vollkommen.Danke


----------



## mueslimann (21. Mai 2015)

guenni-18 schrieb:


> Sauber. Danke für die Antworten. Bei mir kommt es nicht auf jedes Gramm an. Bisher fahre ich alles (auch Mehrtagestouren)mit meinem Tore Freerider von 17-18kg.
> was wiegt ein CT so im Schnitt? Das v. Cubexx im Bike Markt liegt bei 13kg und wäre für mich ein Quantensprung bzgl. Agilität. Hab mich etwas in den Rahmen verliebt.
> @Fibbs79 : Bin 188cm groß..denke da ist ein m-Rahmen etwas zu klein, oder?




Ich komme mit derzeit recht schwerem Aufbau und Coil Gabel auf knapp unter 14 Kg (allerdings war das mit 1,3 Kg Vorderreifen). 

M ist bei 188 cm definitiv zu klein für das, was Du vor hast. Ich bin 184 cm groß und fahre einen L Rahmen.


----------



## guenni-18 (21. Mai 2015)

Bin echt interessiert an Cubexx  ct aus dem Bikemarkt...bevor ich aber für eine Testfahrt von Dortmund aus über 300km fahre wollte ich mal fragen, ob ich bei jemandem  auf einem ct in L in nrw probesitzen darf.Kommt jemand aus Nrw?


----------



## zuspät (23. Mai 2015)

also ich bin 1.84 und find den m-rahmen deutlich zu klein für längere touren. im park macht er dafür umsomehr laune.


----------



## ALI BABA 089 (30. Mai 2015)

hi,
hat noch wer einen CT Rahmen über ? ich ärger mich heute noch, dass ich mein CT verkauft hab.schwarz elox wäre super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (29. Juli 2015)

Nach langem Überlegen trenne ich mich nun doch von meinem CT. Ist Gr. M, schwarz elox. Bilder gibts in diesem Thread. Bei Interesse PN oder Bikemarkt.


----------



## DreckSpatz98 (2. August 2015)

Steht bestimmt schon irgendwo; aber wie viel Federweg geht in den Rahmen ?


----------



## mueslimann (2. August 2015)

Freigabe bis zu 160mm


----------



## ALI BABA 089 (31. August 2015)

huhu, hab nen rahmen, wollte aber wieder den alten Alutech schriftzug drauf bringen. Jürgen hat aber keine Vorlage oder schriftart zum vekrorisieren. hat einer eine PDF oder Decal zum scannen ? 

Danke


----------



## stöpsel84 (22. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem CT Rahmen in Gr. M oder L. Bitte alles anbieten. Vielen dank


----------



## herter (11. November 2015)

Ich habs endlich geschafft, reverb stealth 150mm verstellbereich ist drin.

ohne aufreiben!!!


----------



## rmfausi (11. November 2015)

Wie?


----------



## herter (11. November 2015)

Hab ne reverb stealth 31,6 x 430mm mit 150mm Hub gebraucht gekauft.

Wollte eigentlich die äußere Hülse aus titan nachbauen, ging aber augrund von vollmaterial und zu festem Werkstoff in die Hose.
Zudem gestaltet sich das nachbauen aufgrund der errodierten inneren führungsnuten als nachezu unmöglich.

Von daher habe ich mir eine original hülse, RockShox Reverb Zylinder / Unteres Rohr, Ausführung: 430x150 30,9 für 27,90€ bestellt.

Die habe ich im Einsteckbereich auf 30,02mm abdrehen lassen, beim Umbau den großen Service mitgemacht, zusammengebaut eingesteckt und siehe da. FUNKTIONIERT 

Yeah


----------



## Duc851 (23. November 2015)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Ich hatte den Jü mittlerweile deswegen auch angeschrieben, er war da etwas pessimistischer, meinte, die Länge der 12mm Ausfallenden entspräche der ganz kurzen Stellung der Verschiebbaren. Letzteres würde bei mir nicht passen. Mit den 63mm muss ich mal probieren, sollte aber gut gehen.



Stimmt die Info? Ich hätte meinen Pudel gern eine etwas kürzere Schwinge. Da kamen mir die verstellbaren Ausfallenden in den Sinn. Laut Homepage unterscheiden haben Pudel und Cheap Trick die selben Ausfallenden. Dass die hozizontalen Ausfallenden 10mm und meine jetzigen 12mm haben ist lösbar. 

Hat zufällig jemand einen Vergleich der Kettenstrebenlänge zwischen den beiden Ausführungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mueslimann (23. November 2015)

Vergleich leider nicht, fahre immer noch die verschiebbaren Ausfallenden, mittlerweile mit selbstgebauter "Fixier-Konstruktion" denn im Originalzustand verstellen sie sich sehr schnell und gerne während der Fahrt. Aber ich könnte bei den verstellbaren mal die Mindestlänge messen.


----------



## Duc851 (23. November 2015)

Hallo Müslimann, das würde mir auch schon helfen.
Wie verstellen sie sich denn? Rutscht die Achse nach hinten? Nach vorne geht ja nicht wegen der Einstellung per Einstellrädchen würde ich vermuten:


----------



## rmfausi (23. November 2015)

Das mit dem verstellen kann ich auch bestätigen. Durch die Vibrationen beim Fahren lösen bzw. verstellen sich die Rädchen. Der Jü hat mir darauf als Tipp gesagt dass man das Rädchen einfach auch durch zwei gegengekonterte Muttern ersetzen kann, seitdem ist Ruhe. 
Die Achse an sich sit natürlich fest. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Duc851 (23. November 2015)

Aah so ist das. Na dann gibt´s doch dafür schon eine Lösung.
Ich fänd´s grandios, wenn der Pudel hinten etwas kürzer und damit verspielter wird.


----------



## Famulus36 (24. November 2015)

Ich nochmal. 

Baue nun doch den S-Rahmen für ne Freundin auf. Weiß jemand, wo ich ein passendes Schaltauge herbekomme? Der Jü hat leider keine mehr.


----------



## zuspät (24. November 2015)

scheint nix spezielles zu sein, mal beim schaltauge.de nachfragen evtl. können die dir helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mueslimann (24. November 2015)

@Duc851
Ich messe morgen mal nach.

Ich habe die geschlossenen Achsaugen, da kann eh nix aus dem Achsauge heraus rutschen, sondern, wie @rmfausi schon beschrieben hat, verstellen sich die Achsaugen selber.
Ich hab bei mir die Rändelschraube durch eine Stoppmutter ersetzt und eine Alu Distanzhülse (links und rechts "exakt" gleiche Länge!) eingebaut. Die Mutter wird so festgezogen, dass die Distanzhülse leicht zwischen Achsauge und Ausfallende geklemmt wird. Der Radstand ist damit fix, allerdings eben in der Länge, die ich eh fahren will. Seitdem ist halbwegs Ruhe, es verstellt sich zumindest nichts mehr, nur die Achse knarzt ab und an, das liegt aber wohl an der DT RWS Achse.
So ne Hülse kann man entweder kaufen, oder, wie ich es gemacht habe, aber aus einem Alurohr selber zuschneiden (wenn man so exakt ablängen kann).


----------



## Famulus36 (25. November 2015)

Hat mal jemand ein CT mit 24" aufgebaut oder gesehn? Das Netz gibt leider nichts her.
Da die Dame, für die ich den S-Rahmen aufbaue, ziemlich klein ist, überlege ich grad, zumindest hinten mal ein 24"-Rad zu probieren, so wie es Liteville bei den XS-Rahmen macht.


----------



## Duc851 (25. November 2015)

mueslimann schrieb:


> @Duc851
> Ich messe morgen mal nach.


Saugut! Freu mich aufs Ergebnis!


----------



## mueslimann (29. November 2015)

@Duc851 

Entschuldige, hatte kaum Zeit und habe das dann fast vergessen.

Abstand Mitte des Lochs der unteren Befestigungsschraube bis Mitte Achse in der kürzesten Einstellung sind 50mm.


----------



## Duc851 (30. November 2015)

Vielen Dank Mueslimann! Heut Abend wird der Pudel vermessen


----------



## rmfausi (8. Dezember 2015)

Mein CT jetzt mit Stahlfeder Lyrik, bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf die erste Ausfahrt.  Das Casting und der Vorbau wird noch schwarz, nächstes Jahr.








Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Dezember 2015)

Meins wurde nach einem halben Jahr wieder frisch aufgebaut. Ich versuchs mal mit Singlespeed-Antrieb...


----------



## herter (9. Dezember 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Mein CT jetzt mit Stahlfeder Lyrik, bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf die erste Ausfahrt.  Das Casting und der Vorbau wird noch schwarz, nächstes Jahr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




einen schwarzen Vorbau (analog zu Deinem in weiß) hab ich noch...


----------



## rmfausi (9. Dezember 2015)

In 60mm?


----------



## herter (9. Dezember 2015)

nee, Hussefelt Vorbau - 1 1/8 Zoll - Blast Black, 40 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (9. Dezember 2015)

Sorry, ist mir zu kurz. Ich hatte vorher einen 50er drauf und der war schon eng, der 60er jetzt passt mir gut. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Piefke (9. Dezember 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Mein CT jetzt mit Stahlfeder Lyrik, bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf die erste Ausfahrt.  Das Casting und der Vorbau wird noch schwarz, nächstes Jahr.


Gerade die weißen Akzente verschönern das Bike, ich würde noch einen weißen Lenker nehmen.
Nur schwarz ist doch langweilig.


----------



## rmfausi (10. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise zur Farbe, es wird eher ein roter Lenker als ein weisser. Der Vorbau wird auf jeden Fall getauscht, ist nur eine Leihgabe vom Kumpel.


----------



## herter (10. Dezember 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Sorry, ist mir zu kurz. Ich hatte vorher einen 50er drauf und der war schon eng, der 60er jetzt passt mir gut. Gruß rmfausi



Falls Du nen 70er brauchst hätte ich noch folgendes anzubieten...

Race Face Turbine Vorbau 6° 70mm Ø 31,8 mm, schwarz, mit weißer Schrift.
wenn nicht isses auch gut, Hauptsache es passt Dir...


----------



## Famulus36 (8. April 2016)

Das CT in S, das ich für ne Freundin aufbauen sollte, ist nun zu haben, weil sie sich's anders überlegt hat...
Siehe meine Anzeigen im Bikemarkt.


----------



## herter (3. Mai 2016)

Hab mal wieder ein wenig umgebaut.

Diesesmal Antrieb, rausgekommen ist das hier


----------



## Famulus36 (9. Juni 2017)

Ich hoffe, dieser Thread ist noch nicht ganz tot...
Ich baue den S-Rahmen jetzt für meinen Sohn mit 24"-Rädern auf. Leider fehlt das Schaltauge, bei Alutech ist es nicht mehr lieferbar. Weiß jemand, welches da passt? Ist das "alte" CT mit starren Ausfallenden.


----------



## herter (14. Juli 2017)

Hi, aus gesundheitlichen Gründen muss ich mich leider von meinem DDU trennen.

Anbei, einige Bilder vom aktuellen Aufbau.

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.

Gruß herter


----------



## astraljunkie (6. September 2018)

falls noch jemand mit liest...

Verkaufe cheap trick in M

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

